# كل شيء عن المصاعد هام جدا جدا (شامل )



## سمير شربك (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*المصاعد الكهربائية*

أقدم لكم موضوع عن طريقة استلام المصاعد الكهربائية 
من ندوة مصاعد كهربائية كنت قد حضرتها 
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
شروط استلام المصاعد الكهربائية
(حمولة أشخاص)
ينبغي وضع اشتراطات وتعليمات التشغيل العامة داخل وخارج الكبين وبشكل مقروء وواضح الإرشاد, وتكون من اللصائق غير القابلة للتمزق وهي إرشادات العمل قبل دخول المصعد في الخدمة.


مثال: وضع الحمل الاسمي الأعظميبالكغ، وعدد الأشخاص الأعظمي المسموح به، كباسات الأقفال والتوقف والإنذار وآلية الأمان … الخ.

التجارب الواجب اجراؤها للتأكد من سلامة المصعد:
üإجراء تجربة البراشوت :
للتأكد من عمل البراشوت بشكل صحيح وسليم نقوم بقطع التغذية الكهربائية عن المصعد في حالة الهبوط وتحرير الفرامليدويًا على أن تكون الصاعدة محملة أكثر من% 50 من الحمولة الإجمالية
إن الباراشوت يجب أن يعمل على فرملة الصاعدة بشكل سريع وفوري وبمسافة لا تتجاوز /75/ mm في حال ارتخاء أحد الكبلات الفولاذية أو زيادة سرعة الصاعدة عن السرعة الحدية وضرورة فصل التغذية الكهربائية مباشرة عن طريق مفتاح على ظهر الصاعدة.

üتجربة جهاز مراقبة السرعة:
يجب أن يعمل جهاز التحكم بالسرعة بالتوافق مع الباراشوت إذ يقوم في حالة زيادة السرعة بتعشيق عتلة حركة التحكم آلياً بالكبل وبدوره يرفع جهاز التحكم مما يؤدي إلى التوقف الفوري.
üتجربة عدد الإقلاعات في الساعة:
يتم فحص مدى تأثير جاهزية وتقنية محرك المصعد والكبلات المغذية بإجراء عدد من الأقلاعات خلال ساعة وعدم وجود أي خلل في العمل.

üتجربة زيادة الحمولة :
ü يتم تحميل الصاعدة بحمولة أكثر من الحد المسموح به (+10%) للتأكد من عدم عمله أثناء ذلك وعدم استجابة المصعد للأوامر.
üفحص تجربة الوقوف عند مستوى الطوابق لعدة مرات للتأكد من الوقوف التام دائماً عند مستوى كل طابق.
ملاحظة:
يسمح ±2 سم حالة محرك مصعد بسرعتين
يسمح ±2 مم حالة محرك مصعد VVVF

üتجربة إغلاق الأبواب:
التأكد من عمل المصعد عند إغلاق الباب بشكل طبيعي وعدم إعادة إغلاق الباب مرة ثانية.
üتجربة عدم فتح الأبواب في حالة عدم وجود الصاعدة عند المستوى الطابقي.
üعدم استجابة أوامر التشغيل إلا بعد إغلاق الأبواب بشكل كامل.
üتجربة كباسات التشغيل للطوابق من الداخل الصاعدة وخارجها.​

üتجربة كباسات التشغيل للطوابق من داخل الصاعدة وخارجها.​

ü تجربة عمل جرس الإنذار والإنارة الطوارئ داخل الصاعدة عند انقطاع التغذية الكهربائية .
üالتأكد من إنارة البئر.
üالتأكد من عمل عتبة الأمان لدى الصاعدة (دون باب داخلي)
üالتأكد من عمل (الخلية أوالستارة) الضوئية (حالة وجود باب داخلي للصاعدة)​

üفحص مقاطع الكابلات الكهريائية ونوعيتها ومطابقتها للتصميم.​

üالتأكد من عيار الريليه الحرارية.
üفحص وجود خط التأريض وربطه مع الأبواب والقطع المعدنية.
üالتأكد من عمل حماية نهاية الشوط في الأعلى والأسفل.
üالتأكد من الإنارة والتهوية ومن وجود مروحة سحب الهواء الفاسد.
üالتأكد من وجود لوحة التشغيل اليدوية (Revision)فوق الصاعدة من أجل الصيانة والاختبار​

üالتأكد من عمل جهاز فصل التيار الكهربائي عند انقطاع أو تبديل أحد الأطوار.​

üالتحقق من استمرار وصول التغذية الكهربائية وعدم انقطاعها.
üالتأكد من عمل مفاتيح الطوارئ المركبة فوق الصاعدة وأسفل البئر
üالتأكد من حماية الأبواب الخارجية من الصدم وعدم فتح الأبواب في حالة عدم وجود الصاعدة.
​

üتجربة مفتاح الطوارئ ( المثلث أو السيخ ) :​​​
يجب أن يفتح الباب في حالة الطوارئ عند أي مستوى يدويًا وتتم التجربة عدة مرات .​
üفحص مقاطع حبال الجر والمرابط الخاصة بها ونوعيتها ومطابقتها للتصميم.​
üمطابقة مساحة الصاعدة للدراسة التصميمية .​
üالتأكد من المسافة العظمى بين الصاعدة والباب أو الحائط المقابل على طول المسار مما لا يتجاوز 2 سم كحد أعلى.

​üعدم وجود حركات إرتجاجية وفجائية عند التوقف وعند تغير السرعة.​​​
üيجب أن يكون عمل المصعد ضمن التشغيل الهادئ والعمل المتوازن.​
üتجربة الوزن المعدل ومطابقته للدراسة التصميمية .​
üالتأكد من عمل النوابضوالمخمدات وأن لا يظهر على أجزاءها بعد إجراء الاختبار أي تشوه أو تغيير في الشكل وعودتها إلى وضعها الطبيعي وكذلك تثبتهم على أرض البئر.
​
üالتأكد من وجود أرجل مطاطية مناسبة لحامل المحرك في غرفة المحرك كما يجب التأكد من أرضيتها غير المصقولة. ​​
üالتأكد من تهوية غرفة الآلات .​
üالتأكد من حماية المنافذ في غرفة الآلات من دخول الطيور ومياه الأمطار.​
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى سمير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سمير شربك (30 يناير 2010)

أضع لكم جميع محاضرات المصاعد الكهربائية 
1- التمديدات والتطبيقات الكهربائية 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374269/EN81-113.ppt.html
2- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية منقول 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374351/En81-1elevator.ppt.html

3- الشروط الفنية العامة والخاصة (منقول )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374361/.ppt.html
4- أنواع المصاعد والأجزاء الرئيسية للمصعد 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374373/.pps.html

5-شروط الأستلام (منقول )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374382/1.ppt.html
6- عرض تقديمي (منقول )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374439/21.ppt.html
7- متطلبات الأمان وجداول استلام المصاعد 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374454/.pps.html

تعتبر هذه المحاضرات دورة تدريبية شاملة 

يرجى الإعلام عن اي رابط لايعمل


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (30 يناير 2010)

الاخ سمير 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر

ملاحظة الرابط في النقطة رقم 7 يعمل ولكن الملف الذي تم انزاله لم يعمل؟؟؟
ارجو التاكد من التحميل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madoshanta (30 يناير 2010)

gzak allah 5eer


----------



## Eng_alghamdi (31 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخ سمير وهذا الموضوع في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة لي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز 
بارك الله فيك اخي
ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
مع التقدير...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (31 يناير 2010)

الاخ بشار المحترم
جميع الملفات شغالة100%
ولكن لدي ملاحظة اعد تسمية الملف الذي لا يعمل لديك مرة اخرى باي اسم
وانشاء الله سيعمل
مع التقدير


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمرور الجميع وللكلمات الحلوة 
وملتقى المهندسين يستحق أكثر من ذلك


----------



## Emperor1990 (31 يناير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## وليد ممدوح (1 فبراير 2010)

اللة يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## سمير شربك (1 فبراير 2010)

ونزيد على الموضوع نقلا من كتابي بيتك خطوة خطوة 
تنقسم المصاعد إلى عدة أنواع وسنتطرق بهذا الفصل إلى أشهر نوعين من هذه المصاعد وهم

1. المصاعد باستخدام الحبال 

2. المصاعد الهيدروليكية. 



أولا : المصاعد باستخدام الحبال​

تعتمد هذه الأنواع من المصاعد بعملها علي الحبال المعدنية المصنعة من الحديد والفولاذ والتي بدورها تربط بين المقصورة وثقل الموازنة. وسنتطرق بالشرح إلى خطوات تركيب هذه الأنواع من المصاعد كما يلي:

الخطوة الأولي: تركيب سكة التثبيت

ويتم تركيب سكة التثبيت Guide Rails داخل بئر المصعد والتي يتم تثبيتها بالخرسانة وهي عبارة عن زوايا من الحديد يثبت في حوائط البئر الخرسانية بحيث تكون بمقاس المقصورة من الخارج ويتم تحريك المقصورة على هذه القضبان بواسطة عجلات من الحديد الصلب بحيث يسهل الحركة ويحافظ على حركة المقصورة داخل هذه السكك.







الخطوة الثانية: تركيب المقصورة وتوصيلها بثقل الموازنة

والمقصورة هي الجزء المتحرك من المصعد والذي ينقل الأشخاص والبضائع بين الأدوار المختلفة وتحتوي المقصورة علي باب يفتح أوتوماتيكيا عند التوقف ويغلق أوتوماتيكيا عند الحركة بالإضافة إلي مروحة تهويه وإنارة. ويتم توصيل المقصورة بواسطة الحبال المعدنية بثقل الموازنة .






الخطوة الثالثة: ثقل الموازنة

ويقصد بثقل الموازنة هي قطع معدنية ذو أوزان مختلفة تعادل نسبة 40% من وزن المقصورة الكلي تستخدم في موازنة حركة المقصورة وتكون حركتها في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه المقصورة. ويتم توصيلها بالمقصورة بواسطة الحبال المعدنية.






الخطوة الرابعة: محرك كهربائي متصل ببكرة

يتم التحكم بحركة المصعد بين الأدوار المختلفة بتمرير الحبال المعدنية التي تربط بين المقصورة وثقل الموازنة بمحرك كهربائي متصل ببكرة. ويعمل بسرعات متعددة تحدد قدرته طبقا لحمل المصعد. ويتم التحكم بسرعة هذا المحرك وتوقفاته بتوصيله بلوحة كهربائية خاصة تكون مثبته بجوار المحرك بغرفة المحركات وتغذى بالتيار الكهربائي. ويجب الحرص على أن يكون هذا المحرك داخل غرف خاصة بالمحركات ويوضع فيها تكييف.







 
ثانيا: المصاعد الهيدروليكية​

لا يستخدم هذا النوع من المصاعد بكثرة في المباني ويتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية وهي مضخة تشغيل وسائل هيدروليكي وخزان لحفظه بالإضافة إلى صمام تحكم. يتم ربط هذه الأجزاء باسطوانة تثبت في أعلاها عربة المصعد. وتعتمد المصاعد الهيدروليكية بعملها على ضغط السائل الهيدروليكي من خلال المضخات الهيدروليكية.

ففي حالة رفع المصعد يتم إغلاق الصمام الموجود بين الاسطوانة وخزان حفظ السائل الهيدروليكي بحيث يمنع هذا الصمام عودة السائل الهيدروليكي إلى الخزان وتقوم المضخات بضغط السائل وبالتالي ويقوم السائل بدفع الاسطوانة إلى الأعلى وبالتالي دفع عربة المصعد. وفي حالة إنزال المصعد يتم فتح الصمام الموجود بين الاسطوانة والخزان وبالتالي يعود السائل إلى الخزان وينزل المصعد. ويتم إيقاف المصعد بالدور المطلوب بوقف ضغط السائل من قبل المضخة مع عدم السماح له بالعودة إلى الخزان.

ولا تستخدم غرفة للمحركات في هذا النوع من المصاعد لكون جميع أجزاء التشغيل في جـورة المصعد. ويعيب هذا النوع من المصاعد الحاجة لحفر مسافة تكون بطول حجم الاسطوانة تقريبا. ويحتاج هذا النوع من المصعد إلى تبريد جورة المصعد للمحافظة على السائل الهيدروليكي.



ويراعي عند تركيب المصاعد الأتي:​

1. تزويد كل باب من أبواب المصاعد بجهاز (Door Electric Contacts) لمنع المصعد من الحركة في حالة عدم إغلاق الباب. و جهاز حماية (Safety Shoe) لمنع المصعد من الإغلاق في حالة وجود شخص عند الباب.

2. تركيب الخامدات الأرضية (مقاوم الصدمات) لامتصاص الصدمات للمصعد وثقل الموازنة.
متمنيا أن يكون زيادة خير على الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (1 فبراير 2010)

وأيضا نقلا عن نفس الكتاب كتابي بيتك خطوة خطوة أضيف 
يتم اختيار المصعد في المراحل الأولى من مراحل التصميم. فمع بداية التصميم المعماري للمبنى يتم تزويد المصمم المعماري بحجم وقياس المصعد وذلك لتصميم البئر بحجم وبشكل يتناسب مع طبيعة المبنى. ويشمل التصميم المعماري للأجزاء الخاصة بالمصعد على الأجزاء التالية:

• بـئـر المـصـعـد 
وهو المكان الذي يتحرك بداخله المصعد ويكون بقياس مناسب لنوعية وسعة المصعد. وينفذ البئر من الخرسانة المسلحة. ولا يشتمل بئر المصعد على أي تمديدات سواء كانت كهربائية أو صحية أو تكييف.

• غرفة المحرك
وهي الغرفة الخاصة بمعدات المصعد وتستخدم في حالة استخدام المصاعد التي تعمل باستخدام الحبال. وتكون أعلى سقف بئر المصعد على سطح المبنى على أن تكون أرضية هذه الغرفة بمنسوب لا يقل عن متر من سطح المبنى. ويتم تركيب تكييف بهذه الغرفة بالإضافة إلى نقطة هاتف ونقطة كهرباء.

• جـورة المصعد
ويقصد جـورة المصعد هي المنطقة السفلى من البئر تكون بمنسوب أقل من منسوب الدور الأرضي وتستخدم في أعمال صيانة المقصورة أو تركيب معدات المصعد في حالة استخدام مصاعد هيدروليكية.

ويتم تحديد حجم المصعد بناء على احتياجات مستخدم المبنى ومن خلال الشركة المنفذة لأعمال المصاعد. ويتم اختيار الشركة باستدراج ما لا يقل عن 3 عروض أسعار مع الحرص والتأكد من الخبرة السابقة للشركة وزيارة المشاريع التي نفذت من قبلها إن أمكن ذلك. ويجب الحرص على أن يتضمن عرض السعر صيانة شاملة للمصاعد بالمبنى بفترة لا تقل عن سنه من تاريخ التشغيل. ويوضع في الحسبان أن ارخص العروض ليس بالضرورة أفضلها.

وأيضا نضيف هذه المقالة الصغيرة لأحمد الصراف 

لا أدري من اختار ترجمة كلمة أسنسور الفرنسية، أو اليفيتور أو لفت الانكليزيتين الى «مصعد»، بالرغم من أن دوره لا يقتصر على الصعود فقط بل والنزول بالبشر والمواد. ولكنها لغتنا العربية التي نصر على وصفها بالجميلة، وكأن لغات العالم الأخرى «كخة»، أو «وع»!!
***
مع اشتداد الأزمة المالية، عالميا، واتجاه الكثيرين لتقليص المصروفات، ومنها ما يصرف على الصيانة، فان الواحد منا أصبح لا يضمن متى سيتعطل به، أو بمن يحب، مصعد عمارة خربة أو بيت عتيق، داخل أو خارج الكويت.


المعلومات التالية قد تفيد البعض الذين قد تشاء حظوظهم السيئة، وأنا أحدهم ولأكثر من مرة، التواجد داخل مصعد معطل، أو في سبيله للسقوط من عل!! وقتها، يجب تذكر التالي:


أولا: ما أن تشعر بأن المصعد يهبط بسرعة غير عادية قم بالضغط على جميع أزرار لوحة المفاتيح، فهذا يساعد غالبا في توقف المصعد عند طابق ما ويمنع سقوطه بك وبمن معك!!
ثانيا: تمسك بقوة بأي مسكات أو عوارض جانبية فهذا سيخفف من قوة الصدمة ويحفظ توازنك.
ثالثا: أسند رأسك وظهرك لأحد جوانب الأسانسير في خط مستقيم، وهذا سيساعد في حماية العمود الفقري.
رابعا: خفف من الضغط على الركبتين بطيهما قليلا.
خامسا: لا ترتبك سريعا ولا تقلق وتبدأ بالصراخ والضرب على جوانب وباب المصعد، فهذا سيربك ويفزع من معك، ولن يفيد عادة في الثواني الأولى، وغالبا ما يتم فتح باب الأسانسير المعطل في نهاية الأمر، فكثير من الأسانسيرات الحديثة مزودة بأنظمة أمان جيدة. 
سادسا: من الأفضل تجنب استخدام الأسانسير، وخاصة اذا كان منظره لا يدعو للاطمئنان، واستخدام الدرج في الصعود، ولا ينصح به في النزول لتأثيره السلبي على صابونة الركبة.
مع رجاء الفائدة للجميع


----------



## سمير شربك (1 فبراير 2010)

وأيضا نضيف الرابط منقول عن الموقع المهندس للبناء 
http://www.4shared.com/file/213017087/f15b9c37/__online.html

يحوي صور توضيحية لكل أجزاء المصعد


----------



## خبير الاردن (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا ولكن اذا كان هناك معلومات عن المصاعد من النوع الحديث gearless مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## خبير الاردن (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled hariri (2 فبراير 2010)

:56:شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرااااااااااااااا ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــمير


----------



## سمير شربك (2 فبراير 2010)

خبير الاردن قال:


> مشكور جدا ولكن اذا كان هناك معلومات عن المصاعد من النوع الحديث gearless مع الشكر الجزيل


 

صديق شكرا لك وأتمنى أن يخدمك هذا الرابط 
http://www.space-elevators.com.sa/mysite3/ara-about%20us.htm
ويمكنك الأطلاع على هذا الموضوع 
ومشاهدة الروابط الموجودة به 
http://m002.maktoob.com/alfrasha/ups/u/26720/31302/392545.gif


المصعد 
مع ظهور الثوره الانشائيه الكبيرة التي ظهرت مؤخرا ... المباني و الابراج 
العاليه التى سحرت عقول البشر منذ الازل ...في الماضي كانت تشيد 
أساسا لاغراض دفاعيه او دينيه (كل المعابد.. والكنائس.. و المساجد..) 
فقط، اما في العصر الحديث فقد بدأت النهضه الانشائيه في هذا 
المجال في ثمانينيات القرن التاسع عشر(1880) لاغراض اما سكنيه .. 
او تجاري ، فالمباني العاليه تمثل مدى التقدم و الازدهار المعماري
في كل مدينه لذلك ، فقد أنشأت لتلبيه متطلبات السياحه و الفندقه ، 
وللنمو السكاني السريع للمجتماعات الحضريه ... أذى ارتفع بالمباني 
السكنيه الى السماء . 
فكان لابد من التوسع الرأسي للمباني لمحاولة الخروخ من هذة 
المشكلة ، ولاكن مع إرتفاع المباني السكنية والمكاتب التجارية ... هل 
بإمكاننا إستخدام السلالم العادية ( التقليدية )
http://www.designwareinc.com/myhouse/images/house_pic13.gif
والإعتماد على أنفسنا للصعود للطوابق العليا
وخصوصا مع سرعة الحياة وتغير نمط المعيشة ، أصبح من المستحيل عمل ذلك ، 
فإذا نظرنا لهذة الابراج من الناحية العملية والتطبيقية ، أيا كان إرتفاعها هل هى 
صالحة للاستخدام بدون أي مجهود بدني قد يبدل من خلال السلالم الاعتيادية...
عند ظهور ثورة التكنولوجيا الجدية في العالم لتشيد البيانات الشاهقة الارتفاع 
وناطحات السحاب التى تمتد لمئات الأقدام في الهواء ، 
وفي وقتنا الحاضر ... ومع التقدم العلمي كان لابد من إيجاد الحل الحاسم 
في هذة العملية عن طريق بناء المصاعد في هذة المباني .
فكيف لنا أن نتصور ناطحات السحاب أو المستشفيات ،والمكاتب المرتفعة 
والمباني العالية دون هذة المصاعد..
فنستطيع القول إنه وبعد مئة عام على ولادة المصاعد أصبح له الحاجة الملحة 
والضرورية في أغلب مفاصل الحياة اليومية ، وهو المحور الاساسي ،
بل وجوده أصبح ضروري ، وقاسما مشتركا لنجاح أي مشروع متعددالبناء
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_1.jpg
مصعد لنقل الركاب 
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_1.jpg
أو كنقل سريع للمرضى في المستشفيات
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_3.jpg
مصاعد خاصة لنقل المرضى
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_4.jpg
أو لنقل البضائع ..
مصعد كهربائي للبضائع 
http://www.modernlifttech.com/pics/pic2.jpg
فقط أصبح الأن بمقدورنا وبلمسة زر
الصعود لأعلى أو الهبوط سريعا ، 
حدث هذا التطور الرهيب في العمران ... وكان من الممكن أن يكون عديم القيمة لولا ظهور تكنولوجيا 
ميكانيكية جديدة في هذه الفترة من الزمن, 
فالمصاعد الحديثة كانت المفتاح الحقيقي لنجاح هذا التطور الهائل ... كأحد مقومات الحياة فيها.
إذا فالمصعد هو وسيلة نقل داخل الابنية المؤلفةمن عدة طبقات ، يقوم 
بنقل الركاب أو البضائع بين طوابق محددة ، 
ويتكون من غرفة مغلقة تتحرك عامودبا أو بإنحناء معين بين الطوابق ..
فإذا أردنا أن نتعرف أكثر على هذا العملاق المتحرك 
الا وهو المصعد فهو يتكون من 
ماكينة
http://mostafaellord.jeeran.com/Per...ous-Gearless-Machine-for-Elevators-HRCLS-.jpg

ماكينة المصعد هو محرك لكابينة المصعد نزولا أو صعودا وتتوقف قوة الماكينة طبقا لحمولة المصعد وسرعته وارتفاع المبني ويتم تركيبها بغرفة الماكينات .


جهاز التحكـــــــم ( الكنترول ) 
http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1p...fD4BgA4rc2FqOBcpGiCM8t56hq327hjmCVMfoBklX5Zek Xd6b264
لوحة تحكم كهربائية توضع في غرفة المكن وتتحكم في جميع أجهزة المصعد 
ويتكون من
نظام فرملة الطوارىء
أن نظام فرملة الطوارىء يتكون من جهاز منظم السرعة يتم تركيبة بغرفة المكن والباراشوت يتم تركيبة مع الكابينة ….. وفي حالة زيادة سرعة الكابينة عن السرعة المبرمجة لها لأي سبب من الأسباب يعمل على ايقاف المصعد عن الحركة فورا 
أبواب المصعد
http://www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2006/1/magnet-elevator.jpg
أوتوماتيك باب الكابينة 
أوتوماتيك كابينة مركب بأعلى الكابينة يؤمن التشغيل المضمون والهادئ وسرعة فتح وقفل باب الكابينة يتم التحكم في عملة بواسطة محرك كهربائي .
سكك 
مصنعة من الحديد الصلب حيث تستخدم كدليل لحركة الكابينة والثقل مما يؤدي إلى حركة مريحة ومرنة للكابينة والثقل 
ثقل الموازنة 
لتقليل الطاقة المطلوبة للمصعد تعمل المصاعد الحديثة بنظرية الاتزان مما يتطلب وجود ثقل موازن للكابينة 
كابينة 
http://www.alqudsliftsco.com/images/images/lift37a.jpg

العربة التي تحمل مستخدمي المصعد ومصنعة من الحديد ومغلف بديكور ( نور ستا أو موكيت أو أبلاكاج ) وتحمل بحوامل حديدية (جدول 1 يبين العلاقة بين مساحة الكابينة و الحمولة) 
بئر المصعد 
أنواع المصاعد 
تنقسم المصاعد إلى عدة أنواع ومن اشهرهم
المصاعد باستخدام الحبال و
المصاعد الهيدروليكية. 
http://mostafaellord.jeeran.com/20_1002.gif
المصاعد باستخدام الحبال

تعتمد هذه الأنواع من المصاعد بعملها علي الحبال المعدنية المصنعة 
من الحديد والفولاذ والتي بدورها تربط بين المقصورة وثقل الموازنة. 
وتركيبها تتم عن طريق
تركيب المقصورة وسكة التثبيت
داخل بئر المصعد والتي يتم تثبيتها بالخرسانة 
وهي عبارة عن زوايا من الحديد يثبت في حوائط البئر الخرسانية 
بحيث تكون بمقاس المقصورة من الخارج ويتم تحريك المقصورة على 
هذه القضبان بواسطة عجلات من الحديد الصلب بحيث يسهل الحركة 
ويحافظ على حركة المقصورة داخل هذه السكك.

والخطوة الثانية: 
تتم بتركيب المقصورة وتوصيلها بثقل الموازنة
والمقصورة هي الجزء المتحرك من المصعد والذي ينقل الأشخاص 
والبضائع بين الأدوار المختلفة 
وتحتوي المقصورة علي باب يفتح أوتوماتيكيا عند التوقف
ويغلق أوتوماتيكيا عند الحركة بالإضافة إلي مروحة تهويه وإنارة. 
ويتم توصيل المقصورة بواسطة الحبال المعدنية بثقل الموازنة .
تم تأتي الخطوة الثالثة: 
وهى ثقل الموازنة
والموازنة هي قطع معدنية ذو أوزان مختلفة تعادل نسبة 40% 
من وزن المقصورة الكلي تستخدم في موازنة حركة المقصورة 
وتكون حركتها في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه المقصورة.
ويتم توصيلها بالمقصورة بواسطة الحبال المعدنية.
الخطوة الرابعة: 
محرك كهربائي متصل ببكرة
يتم التحكم بحركة المصعد بين الأدوار المختلفة بتمرير الحبال المعدنية 
التي تربط بين المقصورة وثقل الموازنة بمحرك كهربائي متصل ببكرة. 
ويعمل بسرعات متعددة تحدد قدرته طبقا لحمل المصعد. 
ويتم التحكم بسرعة هذا المحرك وتوقفاته بتوصيله بلوحة كهربائية 
خاصة تكون مثبته بجوار المحرك بغرفة المحركات وتغذى بالتيار 
الكهربائي.ويجب الحرص على أن يكون هذا المحرك داخل غرف
خاصة بالمحركات ويوضع فيها تكييف.
المصاعد الهيدروليكية
http://mostafaellord.jeeran.com/olimp.jpg
لا يستخدم هذا النوع من المصاعد بكثرة في المباني 
ويتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية وهي :
مضخة تشغيل وسائل هيدروليكي 
وخزان لحفظه بالإضافة إلى صمام تحكم. 
يتم ربط هذه الأجزاء باسطوانة تثبت في أعلاها عربة المصعد. 
وتعتمد المصاعد الهيدروليكية بعملها على ضغط السائل الهيدروليكي 
من خلال المضخات الهيدروليكية.
ففي حالة رفع المصعد يتم إغلاق الصمام الموجود 
بين الاسطوانة وخزان حفظ السائل الهيدروليكي بحيث يمنع هذا 
الصمام عودة السائل الهيدروليكي إلى الخزان 
وتقوم المضخات بضغط السائل وبالتالي
ويقوم السائل بدفع الاسطوانة إلى الأعلى وبالتالي دفع عربة 
المصعد ، وفي حالة إنزال المصعد يتم فتح الصمام الموجود 
بين الاسطوانة والخزان وبالتالي يعود السائل إلى الخزان 
وينزل المصعد, ويتم إيقاف المصعد بالدور المطلوب بوقف ضغط السائل 
من قبل المضخة مع عدم السماح له بالعودة إلى الخزان.
ولا تستخدم غرفة للمحركات في هذا النوع من المصاعد لكون جميع 
أجزاء التشغيل في جـورة المصعد.
ويعيب هذا النوع من المصاعد الحاجة لحفر مسافة تكون بطول حجم الاسطوانة تقريبا. 
ويحتاج هذا النوع من المصعد إلى تبريد جورة المصعد للمحافظة على 
السائل الهيدروليكي.
ويراعي عند تركيب المصاعد الأتي:
تزويد كل باب من أبواب المصاعد بجهاز خاص يدعى
(Door Electric Contacts) 
لمنع المصعد من الحركة في حالة عدم إغلاق الباب. 
و جهاز حماية آخر (Safety Shoe)
لمنع المصعد من الإغلاق في حالة 
وجود شخص عند الباب.
تركيب الخامدات الأرضية لامتصاص الصدمات 
للمصعد وثقل الموازنة.
يستعمل بئر المصعد فقط لمعدات المصعد وقطعه ويجب أن لا تتواجد في بئر المصعد أي قطع أخري لا تتعلق بتشغيل المصعد وصيانته 

أرضية بئر المصعد 
يجب أن ينتهي بئر المصعد بأرضية قوية وثابتة .. وتتمتع بمقاومة 500 كجم / م2 بحد أدني . 
عمق حفرة بئر المصعد 
عمق الحفرة 150 سم من منسوب مدخل أدني محطة للمصعد وتزاد هذه المسافة بزيادة السرعة أو الحمولة . 
ارتفاع سقف بئر المصعد 
المسافة بين وقفة أخر محطة للمصعد وسقف بئر المصعد ( أرضية قاعدة الماكينة ) هي 400 سم وتزاد هذه المسافة بزيادة السرعة والحمولة . 
http://m002.maktoob.com/alfrasha/ups/u/26720/31302/392517.jpg
والرابط التالي هام جدا 
***
****http://science.howstuffworks.com/elevator1.htm********

والرابط التالي ممتاز جدا عن المصاعد الحديثة وهو بمسابة برنامج 
http://www.shsanei.com/cn_hdsj.asp
وأيضا الرابط التالي 
http://www.imem.com/c-173/componentes-de-ascensor.html


----------



## محمد الايوبي (2 فبراير 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## سمير شربك (3 فبراير 2010)

badran mohammed قال:


> مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز
> بارك الله فيك اخي
> ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع
> مع التقدير...


 
شكرا للإستاذ بدران محمد على التقدير 
ومواضيعك كلها ممتازة


----------



## eng.mohamed40 (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك طلبة مشروع bms هندسة شبرا


----------



## spe100 (3 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## NAK (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــشكور


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2010)

وأضيف لموضوع المصاعد معلومة عن المصاعد في برج دبي نقلا عن -اسواق نت 
*60 ثانية للوصول الى الطابق 124*

*مصاعد فريدة تربط طوابق برج دبي*​​دبي – الأسواق.نت 
بافتتاح "برج دبي"، وهو أعلى ناطحة سحاب في العالم، سيكون هذا البرج قد سجل العديد من الأرقام القياسية على مستوى الكون، ومن بينها المصاعد الكهربائية المستخدمة للتنقل بين طوابقه الـ160. 

ونقلت جريدة "الامارات اليوم" عن مصادر مطلعة في شركة "اعمار" العقارية المطورة للبرج إن "برج دبي استخدم أحدث تقنيات المصاعد في العالم على الإطلاق بما يضمن النقل العمودي السريع والآمن والفعال لمستخدمي وعملاء البرج بعد افتتاحه". 

وحسب التقرير الذي كتبه الصحفي سامح عوض فقد أكدت المصادر أن "تصميم المصاعد في برج دبي يجسد أشكال التقنية الحديثة في المستقبل كافة، حيث يعد نظام المصاعد التي يبلغ عددها 57 مصعداً في البرج مثالاً يحتذى به لمستقبل صناعة المصاعد في العالم"، لافتة إلى أن المصاعد المستخدمة تكسر الأرقام القياسية في العالم.

وصممت شركة "أوتيس العالمية" مصاعد "برج دبي"، حيث تصل سرعة أحد المصاعد في البرج الى 10 أمتار في الثانية، وتبلغ المدة الزمنية اللازمة للوصول من الطابق الأرضي إلى الطابق 124 إلى 60 ثانية.

وقالت "أوتيس" إن "أنظمة النقل العمودي بالمصاعد في (برج دبي) تشبه تلك المستخدمة في مترو الأنفاق، حيث صممت لتراعي الاحتياجات المتنوعة للأفراد المستخدمين للمصاعد داخل البرج". 

وكشفت المصادر أن "برج دبي سيستخدم لأول مرة مصاعد مزدوجة بطابقين، حيث يتمكن المصعد من نقل الركاب إلى طابقين متتالين في الوقت ذاته". 
مصاعد مزدوجة تصل لطابقين تستخدم أول مرة في برج دبي
بقلم أريبيان بزنس This email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it  في يوم الخميس, 24 ديسمبر 2009​​zoom​سيستخدم برج دبي لأول مرة مصاعد مزدوجة بطابقين، حيث يتمكن المصعد من نقل الركاب إلى طابقين متتالين في الوقت ذاته. 

وكشفت مصادر مطلعة في شركة "إعمار العقارية" لصحيفة "الإمارات اليوم" أن الهدف من نظام المصاعـد هذا هو تقليل واختـصار الوقـت اللازم للصعود إلى قمة البرج مع السماح للمستخدمين بتقليـص عــدد مرات التوقف الأفقي، فضلاً عن توفير عاملي السلامة والأمان اللازمين لراحة المستخدمين.

وصممت شركة "أوتيس العالمية" مصاعد "برج دبي"، حيث تصل سرعة أحد المصاعد في البرج إلى 10 أمتار في الثانية، وتبلغ المدة الزمنية اللازمة للوصول من الطابق الأرضي إلى الطابق 124 إلى 60 ثانية.

وقال مدير عمليات التشغيل في النقل العمودي في شركة (أوتيس) للمصاعد ريك بولينغ، إنه "في الأبراج شاهقة الارتفاع مثل برج دبي، فإن هناك ضرورة للتوازن بين تقليل الفراغات الأساسية الضرورية في المصاعد، وتوفير عدد كافٍ من المصاعد التي تكـفل تحقيق الانسـيابية والفعالية اللازمة لحركة النقل العمودي".​تتمة المقالة في الأسفل ↓​ولفت إلى أن "أحد الحلول الذي وفرته الشركة هو تركيب واحد من أكثر المصاعد تطوراً في العالم، ذي غرفة مزدوجة بحيث تخدم طابقين في وقت واحد".

وقالت "أوتيس" إن "أنظمة النقل العمودي بالمصاعد في (برج دبي) تشبه تلك المستخدمة في مترو الأنفاق، حيث صممت لتراعي الاحتياجات المتنوعة للأفراد المستخدمين للمصاعد داخل البرج".

وقال إن "المصعد الرئيس يرفع المستخدمين إلى الطابق 123 حيث يمكنهم هناك ملاقاة المزيد من المصاعد التي تنقلهم لأعلى أو تهبط بهم للأسفل".

واستطرد "هناك مصعد لأغراض مساعدة العملاء على استخدام ردهة المشاهدة من أعلى البرج، التي تدعى (قمة البرج)، وآخر يخدم منطقة المطاعم التي تقع في ثلاثة أدوار".

وكشف أن "مصعد الخدمة الرئيس الذي يقع في منتصف البرج يكسر الأرقام القياسية في النقل العمودي، حيث يوفر الخدمة لــ 138 طابقاً في أعلى ارتفاع في العالم، وهو 504 أمتار".

وتابع أن "هذا الارتفاع سيكون أعلى من برج تايوان (تايبيه) المكون من 101 طابق بارتفاع يبلغ 448 متراً، وبرج (سيرس) في مدينة شيكاغو الأميركية بارتفاع 442 متراً، وبرج (إمباير ستيت) في مدينة نيويورك بارتفاع قدره 381 متراً". ​refered by ...... -> http://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?q=%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%a7%d8%b9%d8%af+&SearchSourceOrigin=10&hl=en&SelfSearch=1&ctid=CT1439043&start=20
url is -> www.arabianbusiness.com%2Farabic%2F577044 


وأضافت ان "الهدف من نظام المصاعـد هو تقليل واختـصار الوقـت اللازم للصعود إلى قمة البرج مع السماح للمستخدمين بتقليــص عــدد مرات التوقف الأفقي، فضلاً عن توفير عاملي السلامة والأمان اللازمين لراحة المستخدمين". 

وقال مدير عمليات التشغيل في النقل العمودي في شركة (أوتيس) للمصاعد ريك بولينغ، إنه "في الأبراج شاهقة الارتفاع مثل برج دبي، فإن هناك ضرورة للتوازن بين تقليل الفراغات الأساسية الضرورية في المصاعد، وتوفير عدد كافٍ من المصاعد التي تكـفل تحقيق الانسـيابية والفعالية اللازمة لحركة النقل العمودي".​


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2010)

والرابط التالي مفيد جدا جدا 
http://www.electroelsa.com/ar/ascensori-montacarichi.html


----------



## khaled hariri (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية بس ما عم يشتغلن على اي برنامج شغلهن يا استاز سمير


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم يرجى إعلامي أي رابط غير شغال


----------



## سمير شربك (13 فبراير 2010)

الرابط التالي يبين بعض أنواع المصاعد والصور 
http://www.liftsanei.de/index.asp
أيضا هذه المقالة عن مصاعد المعاقين 
*بلدية مدينة أبوظبي تبدأ اليوم تشغيل مصاعد المعاقين*









من المصدر ©
شخص يستخدم مصعد المعاقين في بلدية أبوظبي 



الاتحاد
تبدأ بلدية مدينة أبوظبي اعتبارا من اليوم الخميس تشغيل مصاعد آلية خاصة لاستخدام المعاقين تم تركيبها بموازاة السلالم الداخلية بمبنى البلدية لمساعدة هذه الفئة على الحركة وتخليص معاملاتهم دون مساعدة.
كما تساعد المصاعد في الحفاظ على سلامة المعاقين اثناء الحركة والتنقل وذلك في اطار سعي البلدية المتواصل لتفعيل خدماتها لتناسب كافة شرائح المجتمع مع التركيز على المعاقين والاعاقات البدنية والجسدية للاستفادة من مختلف الخدمات التي تقدمها لهم أسوة بأفراد المجتمع الآخرين.
وتتميز المصاعد الجديدة التي تم تركيبها بمحاذاة السلالم بمواصفات فنية عالية وفق افضل المقاييس والممارسات العالمية حيث مجرد وصول المستخدم الى السلم على كرسيه المتحرك يتم تشغيل المصعد الآلي ليتحرك نحو المصعد الآلي الذي يقوم بنقله آليا وفق معايير فنية عالية الدقة الى الردهة المنبسطة في أعلى او اسفل السلم ليتحرك كرسيه بشكل آلي يمكنه من الانطلاق بحرية الى وجهته ويقوم بتخليص معاملاته بكل يسر وسهولة ودون عوائق.






 






كما تتميز الاجهزة الجديدة بمواصفات سلامة وأمان عالية حيث يتم تثبيت الكرسي المتحرك على المصعد الآلي دون مخاطر لانزلاقها، بإمكان الاشخاص المستفيدين من الخدمة تحريكها بانفسهم علما بان البلدية خصصت بعض موظفيها للاشراف على عمل المصاعد في الوقت الذي يستطيع العملاء من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة استخدامها بسهولة وأمان دون الحاجة الى المساعدة. 
وتأتي هذه المبادرة التي تعتبر الاولى على مستوى امارة ابوظبي في اطار سعي البلدية الى خلق البيئة المؤهلة لمساعدة ذوي الاعاقات باعتبارهم شريحة رئيسية في المجتمع وتمكينهم من الحصول على حقوقهم كافة وتعزيز قدراتهم لإنجاز معاملاتهم بانفسهم ما يحقق لهم المساواة مع كافة شرائح المجتمع. 
يذكر ان بلدية مدينة ابوظبي تولي ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة اهمية قصوى وأولية مميزة سواء في تسهيل اجراءات تخليص معاملاتهم او بتوفير المرافق والخدمات التي تسهل عليهم الوصول الى مبنى البلدية بكل سهولة.
ويشمل ذلك تخصيص مواقف لمركبات المعاقين في اقرب نقطة من المبنى في أماكن يسهل الحركة فيها قريبة من المداخل الرئيسية لمبنى البلدية بحيث تكون على أقصر مسافة تصل بين السيارة وجهة المقصد ثبتت عليها علامات ارضية واضحة ولوحات ارشادية لمنع استخدامها من الآخرين.
وعملت على تخصيص منحدرات خالية من العوائق والبروزات وأرضيتها خشنة لمنع الانزلاق بكافة المداخل والمخارج الرئيسية ما يتيح دخول عربات وكراسي المعاقين بسهولة، كما راعت تخصيص وحدات خاصة لهم في دورات المياه. 
أما على صعيد الشوارع والطرق فقد خصصت البلدية مواقف في كافة ارجاء المدينة لمركبات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة يمنع بها منعا باتا وقوف اي مركبة اخرى بها، فيما تتميز ممرات المشاة بمواصفات فنية خالية من العوائق والبروزات وأرضيتها خشنة لمنع الانزلاق ومصممة بشكل ملائم لا يعوق مستخدمي الكراسي المتحركة
وأيضا هذا الرابط من ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170676.html
عن مصاعد السحب الكهربائية 
وأيضا موضوع عن المصاعد لغرف النوم -لطيف -
*مصاعد إلى غرف النوم.. حاجة ملحة أم ترف غير ضروري؟*





عندما تزور أحد المساكن الحديثة فإنك ستفاجأ في أغلب تلك المساكن بوجود مصعد يتصدر الصالة الرئيسة، وهو أمر حديث في المنزل السعودي، "الاقتصادية" زارت بعض تلك المساكن وتحدثت مع بعض المختصين لسؤالهم عن هذا التقليد الحديث وهل هو ضروري؟ 
المهندس عبد العزيز العساف يرى أن فكرة المصاعد حديثة جدا وهي من أحدث الأفكار والعناصر التي دخلت مساكن السعوديين وفي الماضي كانت البيوت دورا أو دورين وعليه فلم يكن هناك حاجة إلى تلك المصاعد ولكن الأمور تغيرت كثيرا وأصبح هناك قبو وسطح يمكن أن يستغل كحديقة أو جلسة خاصة فزادت عدد الأدوار لتلك المساكن إلى أربعة أدوار وبالتأكيد من أراد من أحد أفراد الأسرة الصعود من القبو إلى السطح سوف يكون شاقا عليه لكن وجود المصعد سهل على الأسرة الانتقال من دور إلى الدور الآخر بيسر وسهولة إضافة إلى ذلك وجود أحد أفراد الأسرة إما مريضا أو عاجزا أو معاقا وبالتأكيد فإن أي أسرة معرضة لوجود أي فرد ذي حاجة إلى الصعود عن طريق المصعد لمشقة الصعود بواسطة الدرج ويؤكد المهندس العساف إنه لا يوجد وصف دقيق متى دخلت المصاعد إلى مساكن السعوديين ولكنه يقدرها في حدود عشر سنوات وأصبحت الآن عنصر أساسيا في أغلب المساكن الحديثة لأنها تعطي فرصة لاستغلال البيت بشكل أمثل, أما السيد عبده يوسف وهو مسوق مصاعد من ماركات مختلفة فيقول تقوم مؤسستنا بتركيب مصاعد من مختلف الأنواع والمصاعد تنقسم إلى قسمين من حيث طريقة المكائن الخاصة بها فهناك المصعد الهيدروليكي أما النوع الآخر هو باستخدام الكيابل أي بنظام السحب وهو الأكثر انتشارا والأقل تكلفة كما تنقسم المصاعد من حيث الشكل إلى قسمين القسم الأول وهو البانورمك والنوع الآخر هو العادي (المغلق) والبانورمك يمتاز بأنه ذو كابينة زجاجية يمكن أن يرى راكب المصعد الفراغ ولا يشعر أنه في مكان مغلق فيضيف متعة وارتياحا نفسيا كبيرا على مستخدمه كما يعطي مصعد البانورامك عنصر جماليا أخاذا داخل المسكن خصوصا إذا أضيفت لها أنوار وإضاءات الزينة والتي تعطي في حركتها إبداعا أخاذا ويقول السيد عبده يوسف إن تكلفة المصاعد العادية تتراوح من 70 إلى 140 ألفا أي الضعف وذلك تبعا لاسم الشركة فعلى سبيل المثال هناك شركات عريقة مثل اوتس وشندلر ومتسوبيشي وكوي وهذه الشركات هي الأكثر عراقة وخبرة وربما بلغت أسعارها ضعف الشركات الأخرى نظرا إلى الثقة التي اكتسبوها عبر عشرات السنين ولأن المصعد عنصر حساس ويحتاج إلى الجودة العالية فإن الزبائن في الأغلب لا يرغبون أن يغامروا يشراء نوع رخيص لأن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى مشكلات تكون مزعجة أثناء استخدامه كالتوقف أو التعلق بين دورين وغيرها من مشكلات الاستخدام, أما السيد ناصر الفضلي فيقول المصعد مريح جدا في المنزل ولا يوجد لدي من هم في حاجة ملحة إلى المصعد ولكني وضعته توفيرا لراحتي وراحة أفراد عائلتي , ويقول كثيرا ما نضطر إلى إغلاق المصعد عند قدوم بعض الضيوف فالأطفال يجدون في المصعد لعبة مسلية لهم ولا يدركون خطورته عليهم , أما السيد عبد الله المطيري فيقول لا أجد حاجة إلى تركيب المصعد فهو مبالغة في الترفية والراحة لا أجد ما يبررها أبدا فاستخدام الدرج ومع ما فيه من تعب فأنا أعتبره رياضة للإنسان ووضع المبالغ الطائلة في وسائل الراحة لا تنبغي إلا لمن يملك الأموال الطائلة , ويقول بنيت منزلي بشق الأنفس وتحملت الديون المرهقة حتى أوفر لي مسكنا يرحني من أعباء الإيجار ولم أضع فيه أياً من هذه الكماليات , أما السيد عبد الله السبيعي فيقول لقد احتجت إلى المصعد لوجود والدتي الكبيرة في السن التي يشق عليها أن تصعد مع السلم فاضطررت أن أقوم بتنفيذه بعدما قمت بإكمال مسكني وسكنته بعد ثلاث سنوات وكانت عملية وضع المصعد وتنفيذه شاقة جدا ومرهقة كما أنها مكلفة وتمنيت أنني قمت بوضعه وتنفيذه خلال بناء مسكني، كما إنني أنصح من يقوم ببناء مسكنه أن لا ينسى أن يضع في اعتباره مصعدا لأنه لا يعرف الظروف التي يمكن أن تحدث للأسرة فاحتمالية وجود العجز أو الكبر أو أي ظرف صحي واردة على أحد أفراد الأسرة, أما المهندس صالح الفهيد فيؤيد هذا الكلام قائلا إن وضع المصعد لا يحتاج إلا مساحة صغيرة ويفضل أن يتم بناء المصعد ويتم تركيبه لاحقا حسب الظروف ذلك أن المساحة التي يحتاج إليها المصعد لا تزيد عن مترين × متر وستين سنتيمترا كمساحة نموذجية أما إذا كان المانع هو التكاليف فإن هذا المصعد يمكن تأجيله ولا يتم تركيبه إلا بعد عدة سنوات تبعا لظروف الأسرة أو الحاجة الماسة إليه, ويتحدث المهندس مصطفى عزت عن قضية الصيانة فيقول نحن نقوم بصيانة عدد كبير من المصاعد بعقود سنوية والصيانة الدورية أمرا ملحا وضروريا كما أن إهمالها يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مشكلات صعبة وعليه فإن الصيانة الدورية أساسا مهما في المصاعد فهي الطريقة المثالية إلى أن يعيش المصعد فترة طويلة, أما من حيث التشطيبات الداخلية فيذكر السيد عبده يوسف أن هناك بدائل متنوعة لنوعية التشطيبات داخل الكبينة فاستعمال الستانستيل المطفي هو الأكثر اختيارا من قبل المستخدمين وهناك مواد أخرى كثيرة يمكن استخدامها في التشطيبات مثل الخشب والفيميل والرخام في الأرضيات إضافة إلى أن بعض مصممي الديكور الداخلي يقدمون لنا تصورات مختلفة لكبينة المصعد نقوم بتنفيذها حسب الطلب لتكون الكبينة مكملة للتصميم الداخلي للمنزل . وختاما لهذا التقرير فإن الاقتصادية تعتقد أن المصعد عنصرا أساسيا ويوصي المصممين بضرورة أخذه في الاعتبار حتى ولو لم يتم تنفيذه الا بعد فترة من المزمن.


----------



## سمير شربك (13 فبراير 2010)

الإضافة التالية عن المصاعد 
*المصعد* آلة الانتقال التي تحمل الناس والبضائع من طابق إلى طابق في مبنى من المباني. وتعني عادة المقصورة التي يُنقل بوساطتها الناس أو البضائع. ولكن المصطلح يرمز أيضًا للجهاز الذي يحكم حركة المقصورة، بأكملها. وتتحرك المقصورة إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل داخل ممر رأسي له قضبان من الفولاذ تمنع الحركة جانبيًا. ويسمى المصعد* رافعًا*.
وقد أدى التطوّر في المصاعد إلى تشييد ناطحات السحاب. فقد مكنت المصاعد المعماريين من تصميم مبان أعلى لأن الناس لم تعد في حاجة إلى صعود السلالم ليصلوا إلى الطوابق العليا.
وتعمل مصاعدُ الركّّّاب ومصاعد البضائع في العديد من الأمكنة، وتخدم أغراضًا متنوعة. فمصاعد الركاب التي تُشاهَد عادة في المباني الإدارية والسكنية يمكنها أن تحمل ما بين 900 و 1,800كجم. و يمكن لبعض مصاعد البضاعة أن تحمل ثقلاً كبيرًا مثل 45,000كجم.
يوجد أكثر من مليوني مصعد في العالم، ومنها حوالي 390,000 في الولايات المتحدة وكندا. وتحمل المصاعد في الولايات المتحدة وكندا إجمالاً حوالي 350 مليون راكب يوميًا.





*مصعد سحب دون تروس، أعلاه، بكبلات من الفولاذ تسمى حبال الرفع تدور حول بكرة. فعندما تتحرك البكرة بقوة الكهرباء ترفع الحبال المقصورة أو تنزلها. *


كيف تعمل المصاعد. تشتغل معظم المصاعد أوتوماتيًا. وقليل منها تُشغل بوساطة عمال التشغيل الذين يركبون داخل المقصورات. ويستطيع الشخص أن يُحضر المصعد إلى طابق معين بالضغط على زّر في الحائط خارج الممر. وتنفتح أبواب المصعد تلقائيًا بعد أن تصل المقصورة إلى الطابق المطلوب، وتقفل بعد أن يدخل الراكب. ثم يضغط الراكب على زّر ليحدد الطاّبق الذي يرغب في أن يقف عنده المصعد، و تقف المقصورة عند جميع الطوابق التي يرغب الركاب أن يركبوا منها أو ينزلوا فيها. وتزود معظم المصاعد في المباني ذات العشرة طوابق أو أكثر بالقدرة بوساطة نظم *السحب الكهربائية* وتُرفع بوساطة كبلات فولاذية. وهناك طرازان من المصاعد ذات نظم السحب الكهربائية، هما :* السحب بدون تروس*، *والسحب بالتروس*.
تُسْتَخَْدُم المصاعد ذات السحب بدون تروس في المباني الإدارية الأكثر من عشرة طوابق وفي المباني السكنية الأكثر من ثلاثين طابقًا. وتتحرك بسرعات من 120 إلى 600م في الدقيقة، وترفع كبلات، تسمى* حبال الرفع*، المقصورة. ويربط أحد طرفي كل كبل بالسطح العلوي للمقصورة، بينما يوصل الطرف الآخر *بثُقل موازن *من الفولاذ يوازن ثقل المقصورة ويعادل حوالي نصف وزن الركاب الأقصى. ويخفض الثقل الموازن القدرة اللازمَة لتشغيل المصعد إلى أدنى حد. وتلف حبال الرفع حول *بكرة* متصلة مباشرة بمحرك كهربائي. وعندما تدور البكرة تتحرك الحبال وترفع أو تخفض المقصورة. وتمسك المقصورة في مكان وقوف المصعد بكابح. 




*المصعد الهيدروليكي، أعلاه، يرفع ويخفض بوساطة مكبس. ترتفع المقصورة عندما تدفع المضخة الزيت إلى داخل أسطوانة المكبس. وتنزل عندما يسيل الزيت إلى صهريج خزن الزيت. *


تتحرك المصاعد ذات السحب بالتروس بسرعة تصل إلى 137م في الدقيقة، وتشابه مصاعد السحب بالتروس المصاعد ذات السحب بدون تروس. بيد أن محركات المصاعد ذات السحب بالتروس تشغل ترس التخفيض الذي يدير البكرة. ويخفض الترس السرعة التي تدور بها البكرة. وبعض المصاعد المُسَّماة *مصاعد هيدروليكية* أو مصاعد سائلية تُشغَّل بوساطة نظام هيدروليكي حيث تُرفع أو تُخفض بوساطة *مكبس* طويل بدلاً من الكبلات الفولاذية. وتتحرك هذه المصاعد بسرعات تتراوح بين 15 و 48م في الدقيقة. وهي تخدم مبانيَ عديدة ذات سِتّة طوابقَ أو أقل. ويرتفع المكبس ويُرفع المصعد حينما تدفع مضخة كهربائية الزيت في داخل أسطوانة المكبس. ويهبط المصعد إلى أسفل حينما يُفتح الصمام ويتدفق الزيت في داخل الخزان.
<A name=2>
شروط الأمان. في كثير من الدول، يتحتم أن تُشغَّل المصاعدُ طبقًا لرموز الأمان، التي تُحدَّد بوساطة هيئة من الوكالات التي تشمل المستفيد والحكومة والمجموعات الصناعية. ويعاين الموظفون الرسميون عندئذ المصاعد بصفة دورية ليتحققوا من أن جميع شروط الأمان تؤدي وظائفها.
ويُتَوقَّع عادةً أن يكونَ لمصاعد الركاب أبواب من الفولاذ لتستطيع مقاومة الحريق. ومعظم المصاعد يكون لها مجموعتان من الأبواب؛ مجموعة واحدة في الحائط عند كل طابق، ومجموعة أخرى تكون جزءًا من المقصورة ذاتها. ويجب أن تنْغلق هاتان المجموعتان بإحكام قبل أن يتمكنَ المصعد من التحرك. ويتسبب جهازُ أمان خاص في إعادة فتح الأبواب إذا ما كان هناك شخص ما في مدخل الباب. وإذا تحرّك المصْعَد بسرعة زائدة عندما يهبط إلى أسفل، تكبس ملازم الأمان القضبان الموجهة وتوقف المقصورة. وجميع المصاعد الآلية تكون مزوَّدة بأجراس إنذار، وبعضها له أنظمة اتصال داخلي أو هواتف ويُمكن للركَّاب أن يستخدموا هذه الأجهزة في حالة الطوارئ، مثل النداء للاستغاثة إذا توقف المصعد بين الطوابق.
<A name=3>




*مصاعد المشاهدة لها جوانب زجاجية لكي يتمكن الركاب من رؤية ما يحيط بهم. تُركَّب هذه المصاعد في الأفنية الداخلية (كما هو مبين أعلاه) أو بمحاذاة الحوائط الخارجية. *


أنواع خاصة من المصاعد. بعض المباني الكبيرة بها مصاعد ذات سطح مزدوج يكون لها حيزان وتخدم طابقين اثنين مع كل توقف. فالذين يريدون أن يصعدوا إلى الطوابق ذات الرقم الفردي يدخلون في الحيز السفلي للمصعد عند الطابق الأول، والذين يريدون الطوابق ذات الرقم الزوجي يدخلون في المصعد عند الطابق الثاني ويركبون في الحيز العلوي للمصعد. والمصاعد المسماة *مصاعد مشاهدة *لها جوانب زجاجية وتتحرك بمحاذاة حوائط الأفنية الداخلية أو بمحاذاة الحوائط الخارجية للمباني. ويمكن للركاب مشاهدة المنطقة المحيطة عبر الجوانب الزجاجية. وتوجد في بعض المباني العالية مصاعد سريعة تتحرك بدون توقف عند طوابق معينة حيث يتحول الركاب إلى مصاعد أخرى محلية. وعندئذ تحمل هذه المصاعد المحلية الناس إلى طوابقهم.
وتستخدم شركات الإنشاءات المصاعد التي تتحرَّك خارج المباني وتحمل طاقم ومواد البناء. وتأخذ أنواع أخرى من المصاعد العمال والمواد إلى داخل المناجم، بينما تكون مصاعدُ المستشفيات كبيرة بدرجة تمكّنها من حمل الأسرّة والنقالات.
<A name=4>
*نبذة تاريخية*





*المصعد الأول بصمام أمان. يشرح إليشا ج. أوتس فعالية المصعد. يحول صمام الأمان الذاتي دون سقوط المصعد إذا ما انقطع حبل الرفع. *


اخترع عالم الرياضيات الإغريقي القديم، أرخميدس طرازًا من المصاعد نحو سنة 230ق.م، استخدم فيه حبالاً وبكرات لرفع شخص واحد. وقد استخدمت المصاعد في بداية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي. ومع حلول أربعينيات القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، تم اختراع مصاعد البضاعة سواء المزودة بقدرة هيدروليكية أو بقدرة بخارية، ولكنها كانت بطيئة جدًا. وغالبًا ما كانت تنقطع حبال المصاعد المزودة بالقدرة البخارية وتسقط المقصورة.
وفي الخمسينيات من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، اخترع الأمريكي إليشا جريفز أوتس أول مصعد مزود بنبيطة (أداة) أمان أوتوماتية. فإذا ما انقطع الحبل، منعت النبيطة المصعد من السقوط، وكان أوتس أول من بنى عمليًا المصعد في عام 1854م.
وقد رُكّب أول مصعد عالميّ صُمّم خصيصًا لاستخدام الركاب في مدينة نيويورك في عام 1857م. وبدأ تشغيل أول مصعد كهربائي عالمي في سنة 1889م. وأدخلت المصاعد الأوتوماتية في المباني السكنية في تسعينيات القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي. وفي 1950م، أصبح في مدينة دالاس بولاية تكساس، في الولايات المتحدة، أول مبنى به مصاعد أوتوماتية
أضع لكم رابط كتاب عن المصاعد 
للدكتور عبد القادر 
http://www.4shared.com/file/221111235/8026a0d/__online.html
مفيد جدا جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (13 فبراير 2010)

إلى الدكتور محمد بشراحيل المحترم 

يمكن تثبيت هذا الموضوع لكثرة المواضيع المطروحة عن المصاعد 

بكل احترام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> إلى الدكتور محمد بشراحيل المحترم
> 
> يمكن تثبيت هذا الموضوع لكثرة المواضيع المطروحة عن المصاعد
> 
> بكل احترام


 
الأخ المهندس سمير شربك 

موضوع مهم جدا .. وفي الحقيقة لم أتنبه إليه ..
المصاعد لها عدة جوانب ميكانيكية وكهربائية وسلامة وتحكم .
وقد إشتركت في لجنة المصاعد سابقاً.

نعم الموضوع يستحق التثبيت ..
سوف يتم عرض الموضوع على قسم الإشراف .

الموضوع حتى وإن لم يثبت فهو سيحتل الصفحة الأولى.
بارك الله فيك في جهدك.
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.​


----------



## sgs_87 (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## العراق نيو (14 فبراير 2010)

تسلم عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## سمير شربك (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للدكتور محمد وللإشراف للثقة وتثبيت الموضوع 
وسأعمل للإضافة كل شيء جديد بالمصاعد وأضم للموضوع كل الروابط التي بحثت في 
موضوع المصاعد في جميع أقسام الملتقى وسأعمل على تجديد الروابط باستمرار


----------



## سمير شربك (15 فبراير 2010)

وأدرج الرابط التالي المفيد وهو من ضمن الملتقى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180734.html
وايضا هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179580.html
مع الدعاء بالفائدة للجميع 
ويمكن أن تكون اختصاصي مصاعد بهذه الدراسات


----------



## Meroo0 (16 فبراير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx man .. realy good work


----------



## وائل عبده (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر


----------



## موسى الفياض (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الرابط 2,3,4,6 لا تعمل ماذا أفعل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (20 فبراير 2010)

الأخ موسى جربت الروابط وتعمل بشكل جيد 
أرجوا التأكد


----------



## اسلام رفاعى (20 فبراير 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا اخى_


----------



## ابو زينب المهندس (22 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
رحم الله من تعلم العلم وعلمه
شكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## سمير شربك (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكل من علق على الموضوع واستفاد منه 
واضيف الرابط التالي لمن يريد الأستفاضة والرابط من قسم هندسة الكهرباءبعد إذن صاحب الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149891.html
والرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107272.html
والرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16881.html


----------



## sniper 55 (25 فبراير 2010)

thank u


----------



## عمر الاعرج (27 فبراير 2010)

ممنون جدآ من المعلومات التي حصلت عليها في ما يخص المصاعد الكهربائية .. وفقكم الله .. تحياتي


----------



## سلمان الحربي (27 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس


----------



## سمير شربك (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكل من اختص بموضوع المصاعد من خلال الأطلاع عن عن كل شيء بالمصاعد
وارفق بعض الديكورات الداخلية والتفصيلات عن المصاعد


----------



## سمير شربك (28 فبراير 2010)

أيضا بعض المرفقات كديكورات واكسسوارات ونماذج أبواب وكبائن وحبال


----------



## سمير شربك (28 فبراير 2010)

أيضا بعض الأكسسوارات والنماذج لللأرضيات ولوحات كهر باء


----------



## سمير شربك (28 فبراير 2010)

حماية المصاعد من خطر الهبوط والوقوف الآلي المفاجئ​ 


كثير من الأفراد يتعرضون - وبشكل يومي- لمشاكل استخدام المصاعد، وهناك الكثير من القصص حول هذه المشاكل سواء بالوقوف المتكرر أو الأعطال الآلية، حتى أن البعض يعانون مما يسمى بـ"فوبيا المصاعد" ويضطرون إلى استخدام السلالم تلافيا لخطرها فهل هناك حل لتلك المشاكل؟​ 
هذا السؤال الإجابة أصبحت عليه بالإيجاب، وتلك المشاكل يمكن التخلص منها بسهولة، فهناك اختراع حديث يقدم الحل ويقضي نهائيا على "فوبيا" المصاعد، وهو الاختراع الذي ابتكره المخترع المصري "على عواد جعفر" وهو جهاز لحماية المصاعد والأوناش من خطر الهبوط أو الارتفاع أو الوقوف أليا "وحصل على براءة اختراع من مكتب براءات الاختراع المصري .​ 
ويتعلق هذا الاختراع بجهاز لحماية المصاعد والأوناش من الأخطاء المفاجئة التى تحدث في نظم التشغيل، ويشتمل الجهاز على دائرة تحكم الى لإعطاء إشارة متزامنة عند حدوث الخطأ وذلك لمعالجة الخطر الناشئ عن ذلك.​ 
ويتم ذلك باستخدام دائرة اتصال تقوم بإعطاء إشارة من البكرة الرئيسية للواير (الونش) مما يؤدى إلى وقوف المصاعد وحماية الطنبورة الزهر للمصعد. 
وبهذا الابتكار الجديد يمكن للفرد أن ينسى نهائيا مشاكل المصاعد التي توقفت، والتي انزلقت، أو ارتفعت آليا، ولم تعد الأخطاء المفاجئة التي تحدث في نظم التشغيل سببا في قلق الإنسان من المصاعد والأوناش لأن هناك إشارة متزامنة عند حدوث الخطأ لمعالجته قبل أن يحدث.​ 
والمثير أن هذا الاختراع جاء متزامن مع تسجيل أحداث كثيرة بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربي والوقوف الآلي للمصاعد الذي يهدد حياة الإنسان في شتى أنحاء العالم، 
منقول​ 

{..،:':،الفوبيا......phobia..،:':،..}
هـي حـــالة نـفسية تصيــــب الإنــسان جـــراء وقـــوع مصيبــــة أو تـــراكم الاحـــزان أو الـــــــخوف من شيء مــا حدث أو سيحدث....
و هي تــكون غـير عاديـــة و مستمــــرة​ 
¤¤¤¤¤¤¤ــــــــــــ¤¤¤¤¤¤.​ 
* زيــادة دقــات القـــلب
* تــهيج شديد بــالمعدة
و غير ذلك من الاعراض
.....
تنقسم الفوبيا إلى عدة أقسام
......
* فــوبيا المـصاعد و المرتفعات​ 
هنالك اشخــــاص قد تصيبهم حالـــة ذعــــر عند ركـــوب المـــــــصاعد
أو الألعاب الترفيهية الخطيرة او التواجد في مناطق عالية مثل الأبراج
و هذه أكثر إنتشارا
.......
¤¤¤¤¤¤¤​ 
أعلنت إحدى الشركات المتخصصة في صناعة المصاعد في اليابان أن 2008 سيشهد ولادة أول مصعد يعمل على الرفع المغناطيسي في العالم، وفق ما ذكره بيان صدر عن الشركة الثلاثاء.​ 
وقالت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس نقلا عن شركة توشيبا للمصاعد وأنظمة البناء، إن التكنولوجيا الجديدة ستعتمد على إمكانية تحريك المصاعد باستخدام قوتي الجذب والتنافر في المغناطيس، وهو ما سيوفر طاقة كهربائية عالية في المستقبل، وفقا للبيان.​ 
وستكون المصاعد الجديدة أكثر هدوءا وراحة، كما ستبلغ سرعتها 300 متر في الدقيقة، وهي ليست بالسرعة الكبيرة إذا ما قورنت بالمصاعد الحالية التي تعبر 1010 مترا في الدقيقة.​ 

طريقة إنقاذ راكب احتجز بالمصعد​ 

قد يحدث أن يتعطل أحد المصاعد وبداخله أفراد يجب سرعة إنقاذهم وهناك حالتين لذلك:


أولاً: في حالة توقف الصاعدة أمام الدور مباشرة أو أسفله بقليل :​ 
1- أفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المصعد تماما عن طريق القاطع (السكينة) الرئيسية الخاصة بالمصعد.​ 
2- استخدم مفتاح الطوارئ لفتح الباب (موجود مع حارس العمارة أو مع غرفة الإنقاذ).​ 
3- يتم خروج الأفراد المحتجزين بهدوء تام فرداً فرداً حتى يتم إنقاذهم بالكامل .​ 
4- أقفل الباب مرة أخرى بواسطة مفتاح الطوارئ وتأكد من تمام إغلاقه منعاً لوقوع احد في بئر المصعد نتيجة ترك الباب مفتوح.​ 
5- لا تعيد التيار الكهربائي للمصعد وأبقى عليه مفصولاً وأبلغ شركة الصيانة لتقوم بعمل ألازم.​ 

ثانياً: توقف المصعد أعلى وقفة الدور أو بين الدورين :​ 
1 - أفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المصعد تماماً عن طريق القاطع (السكينة) الرئيسية الخاصة بالمصعد.​ 
2 - اصعد الى غرفة الماكينات واتبع الخطوات التالية:​ 
أ‌- تحويل ذراع فرامل الماكينة لتحرير الفرامل.​ 
ب‌- استخدم طارة الماكينة في تحريك الصاعدة بسهولة جداً لأعلى أو أسفل حتى تصل أمام أقرب دور من مكان توقفها بفاصل (50 سم) عن الدور.​ 
ج- أعد ذراع الفرامل الى مكانة الطبيعي وتأكد من أن الفرامل في وضعها الصحيح وأن الصاعدة لا يمكن تحريكها بواسطة الطارة.​ 
3- عد إلى الدور الذي أوقفت عنده الكابين واستخدم مفتاح الطوارئ لفتح الباب الخارجي ثم ابدأ في خروج الأفراد المحتجزين بهدوء فرداً فرداً إلى أن يتم خروجهم بالكامل.​ 
تحذير: احذر من كسر زجاج الباب الخارجي واستخدام الفتحة في إخراج من بالداخل .​ 

ثالثاً: في حالة وجود فتحة طوارئ بأعلى الكابين:​ 
1- اتبع الخطوات السابقة في ثانياً بند (2,1)​ 
2- اوقف الكابين بحيث يكون ظهر الكابين مساوي تماماً لأرضية بلاط الدور ثم استخدم مفتاح الطواريء في فتح الباب الخارجي.​ 
3- قف على ظهر الكابين وافتح فتحة الطوارئ لأعلى وأبدأ في إخراج المحتجزين منها الى الخارج.​ 
4- اتبع باقي الخطوات السابقة بعد خروج المحتجزين....​ 

رابعاً: في حالة زيادة السرعة أو قطع أحد الحبال فإن جهاز الباراشوت في المصعد يعمل تلقائياً على إيقاف الصاعدة في مكانها تماماً وفي هذه الحالة يصعب تحريك الصاعدة بالطرق السابقة إلى أسفل ويجب تحريكها إلى أعلى فقط إلى أن يتم إيقافها على الدور..​

السلامة في المصاعد​ 
بالإضافة إلى المتطلبات العامة للمصاعد والواردة بالمواصفات القياسية باختلاف مصادرها والتي تشمل على مواصفات دقيقة ومتطلبات أساسية في ( التركيب والتشغيل والصيانة وقواعد الأمان) نجد انها في مجملها وضعت الأسس والمواصفات التي تكفل سلامة المصاعد عند التركيب والتشغيل والاختبارات والصيانة ، والتي يجب أن​ 
تلتزم بها الشركات المنتجة والوكالات المتخصصة في هذا المجال عند التصــنيع والتركيب ويتبقى بــعد ذلك العنصر البشري وهو الذي يمثل مستخدمي المصعد والقائمين على صيانته حيث أن طريقة الاستخدام الصــحيح للمصعد من قبل مستخدميه تمثل عنصرا هاما في سلامتهم كما وان الصيانة الدورية والوقائية تمثل :عنصرا آخر : في تحقيق الأمن والسلامة للمصاعد ومستخدميها ومن تعليمات السلامة في المصاعد ما يلي​ 
أولاً: التقيد بالتعليمات المكتوبة على لوحة التعليمات والتي تتضمن:​ 
أ‌ ) عدم استخدام المصعد للأطفال دون سن أربعة عشر سنة (14سنة) بمفردهم.​ 
ب) ممنوع العبث بالأزرار الداخلية أثناء الركوب وتحرك المصعد.​ 
ج) إذا توقف المصعد لأي سبب يستخدم زر التنبيه أو الجرس أو التليفون الداخلي لطلب المعونة ولا يجوز محاولة الخروج بشكل غير طبيعي أو كسر زجاج الأبواب والاحتفاظ بهدوء الأعصاب إلى أن يتم المساعدة من الخارج أو الاتصال على الدفاع المدني.​ 
د ) لايستخدم زر التوقف من داخل الكبينة إلا في حالات الخطر فقط.​ 
هـ) يجب المحافظة على نظافة الكابين ومجاري الأبواب بعدم إلقاء القمامة أو أعقاب السجائر داخلها وذلك منعا لإعاقة حركة الأبواب.​ 
ثانيا: أن يتم تدريب الحراس بكل مبنى على كيفية تحريك جهاز رفع المصاعد يدويا لأقرب دور عند توقفها لأي سبب وكذلك .كيفية فتح باب الطوارئ بمفتاح الطوارئ الذي يجب أن يكون بصفة دائمة معه​ 
ثالثا: أن تكون الماكينات محكمة الغلق تماما ولا يوجد بها أي نوافذ أو فتحات تسمح بدخول الأتربة إليها لتأثيرها على أجهزة المصعد الموجودة بالغرفة كما يجب أن تبقى مغلقة ولا يسمح لأي شخص بدخولها إلا الفنيين القائمين على الصيانة فقط.​ 
رابعا: عند سماع أي صوت غريب أو غير طبيعي كاحتكاك الصاعدة مثلاً أثناء الصعود والهبوط أو ارتجاجها فيلزم عدم استخدامها (المصعد) نهائيا في هذه الحالة وفصل التيار الكهربائي عنه وإبلاغ الشركة القائمة بالصيانة أو المؤسسة القائمة بالصيانة للكشف عليه.​ 
خامسا: الصيانة الدورية الوقائية:​ 
1- من الأهمية بمكان أن تكون الصيانة الدورية والوقائية تجري في مواعيد منتظمة شهرية على الأقل لكل مصعد وان تقوم بهذه العملية شركة متخصصة أو مؤسسة في صيانة المصاعد.​ 
2- أن تشمل الصيانة جميع أجزاء المصعد بموجب نموذج أو شهادة يدون فيها اي ملاحظات أثناء عملية الصيانة واحتياجات المصعد من تبديل أو تغيير أي قطع معرضة للتلف.​ 
3- عند إجراء الصيانة الدورية يجب التركيز بصفة أساسية على الأجزاء الحساسة بالمصعد والتي تتعلق بوسائل الأمان وتحقيق السلامة لمستخدميه وان يتم استبدال أي جزء تالف فورا دون إبطاء.​ 
4- تضع الشركة أو المؤسسة القائمة على الصيانة ملصق على الدور الأرضي يحمل اسم وعنوان الشركة أو المؤسسة ورقم الهاتف الخاص بالأعطال والطوارئ خلال الاربعة وعشرون ساعة ..( 24 ساعة) على أن تبلغ فور وقوع أي عطل مفاجئ بالمصعد في حينه.​ 
5- ضرورة تركيب باب داخلي للكابين يعمل بطريقة آلية ويتحرك مع المصعد لتصبح المركبة مغلقة تماما للحيلولة دون احتكاك مستخدمي المصعد بجدار البئر أثناء تحركه وذلك بصفة ضرورية للمصاعد النصف اتوماتيكية والتي لا يكون بها باب داخلي للكابين.​ 
6- الالتزام بعمل الفحص الدوري للمصاعد لجميع مكوناته ولايجوز تشغيل المصعد إلا بعد اجتيازه لاختبارات الفحص وتتم هذه العملية مرة واحدة سنوياً ويوضح ملصق على الباب أو في غرفة الماكينات يوضح التاريخ الذي تم فيه الفحص والتاريخ التالي الواجب أن يتم فيه إعادة الفحص دوريا وهذا يتم عن طريق الشركة أو المؤسسة القائمة بالصيانة والمعتمدة من قبل الجهات الرسمية للقيام بهذا العمل​


----------



## سمير شربك (28 فبراير 2010)

مرفقات للموضوع


----------



## باحا (28 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## eng.sanoo (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت عايز الحسبات بتاع المصاعد (خطوات عمل التصميم)باستخدام قوانين


----------



## خالد عطيةأحمد (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.sanoo (4 مارس 2010)

ممكن حد يساعدنى 
*لو سمحت عايز الحسبات بتاع المصاعد (خطوات عمل التصميم)باستخدام قوانين*​


----------



## ابوالضحي (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وعندي سؤال بسيط للاخوه لو عاوز اصمم جربوكس لزيادة او تخفيض السرعة في المصعد كيف احسب القدرة بدلالة الشد في السير والعجلة


----------



## eyt (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ابغا استفسر عن وجود مصعد بدون جورة المصعد او لا و ممكن تصمميمة وموقع مفيد له و
ولكم كل التحية


----------



## hamadawa (5 مارس 2010)

الف شكر علي ذلك المجهود الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

eng.sanoo قال:


> ممكن حد يساعدنى
> 
> لو سمحت عايز الحسبات بتاع المصاعد (خطوات عمل التصميم)باستخدام قوانين​


 

يمكنك الأستفادة من التالي 
برنامج تصميم و حساب المكونات الازمة لتركيب المصاعد الكهربائية و الهيدروليكية 
البرنامج مصمصم ب Access 2002 , Visual basic 6 
شرح البرنامج 

نافذة 1 
من خلال النافذة قم بإدخال البيانات التالية :- 
جميع الابعاد بالمليمتر 
1- عرض بئر المصعد 
2- عمق بئر المصعد 
3- عدد ادوار المصعد 
4- ارتفاع الدور
5- عرض فتحة باب المصعد 
6- عرض حلق باب المصعد 
7- إتجاه فتح باب المصعد 
8- طول شاسيه الثقل
9- إرتفاع شاسيه الثقل 
10- سمك كابينة المصعد 

بعد إدخال جميع البيانات السابقة 
1- قم بالضغط على زر تصميم المسقط الافقى لبئر الصاعدة لتظهر نافذة 2 بالتصميم 
2- قم بالضغط على زر تصميم المسقط الافقى لحجرة الماكينة لتظهر نافذة 3 بالتصميم
3- قم بالضغط على زر تصميم المسقط الرأسى لأبواب الصاعدة لتظهر نافذة 4 بالتصميم
4- قم بالضغط على زر حساب تصميم و حساب و اعداد مكونات الصاعدة اتظهر نافذة 5 بأنواع و اعداد المكونات اللازمة بنافذة 5 
يشتمل البرنامج على قاعدة بيانات لارشيف يحفظ جميع التصميمات و و نوعيات و اعداد المكونات المستخدمة فى تصميم و بناء المصعد لكل مشروع على حدة يمكنك البحث و عرض البيانات باسم المشروع​أما الحصول على البرنامج يمكن مراسلة شركات المصاعد


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

eyt قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ابغا استفسر عن وجود مصعد بدون جورة المصعد او لا و ممكن تصمميمة وموقع مفيد له و
> ولكم كل التحية


 يمكنك مشاهدة المرفق 


وأطلب من جميع الأخوة المهندسين إغناء الموضوع بما لديهم من حسابات ومعادلات وإضافات 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمدحمود حمود (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور علئ المعلومه


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مارس 2010)

محمدحمود حمود قال:


> مشكور علئ المعلومه


 
تكرم أخي محمد حمود 
وايضا يمكننا الأستأناس بمواضيع الأخوة في الملتقى 
الأول للأخ حسن الأديب 
رابط الملف :http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153596.html

والآخر للأخ 
خالد حريري
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178962.html

مع الشكر لكل المساهمات 
وأحاول الحصول على برنامج حسابات مجاني لأطرحه في الملتقى


----------



## eyt (8 مارس 2010)

شكور اخ سمير شربك و جزاك الله خير 
بس حبيت اعرف ان كان زي اد يوصل للدور الارضي في حالة كان في البنا خطء مافي مكان جور المصعد
و


----------



## كلاد للمصاعد (9 مارس 2010)

*معرفة بعض المعلومات عن المصاعد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخوة المهندسين المتخصصين في مجال المصاعد .
في البداية أشكركم على كم المعلومات المفيدة والجميلة التي تكرمتم بأعطائنا اياها من معلومات ميكانيكية وغيرها .
ففي البداية اعرفكم عن نفسي اسمي ايمن حميد أعمل في مجال المصاعد منذ مدة والحمد لله المجال معجبني ومستفيد منه كثيرا .
ولكن عندي مجموعة اسئلة فمثلا هل يوجد قاعدة معينة تحسب لي مقاس الكبينة بالنسبة للبئر المصعد 
او هل يمكن عمل جهاز للوصول الطارئ بكلفة بسيطة يمكن ان ندمجها مع الكنترول الخاص بالمصعد

اتمنى ان تفيدوني ..... مع الشكر


----------



## sinanyousef (9 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر للمهندس سمير على هذا الموضوع و على الاضافات


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مارس 2010)

كلاد للمصاعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخوة المهندسين المتخصصين في مجال المصاعد .
> في البداية أشكركم على كم المعلومات المفيدة والجميلة التي تكرمتم بأعطائنا اياها من معلومات ميكانيكية وغيرها .
> ...


 
السيد أيمن المحترم :

من خلال المخططات المعمارية واخذ بعين الأعتبار مكان تركيب المصاعد ومناقشة ورشات متخصصة بالمصاعد عن مساحة كبينة المصعد حسب مساحة البناء والأرتفاع وأخذ عدد القاطنين باليناء 
تختار عدد المصاعد وكذلك مساحة كابينة المصعد المحكوم بها حسب المخططات المعمارية 
أما بالنسبة لجهاز الطوارئ يمكنك الأطلاع على الصفحة 6 من الموضوع 
وقراءة جميع الملفات في الصفحة الأولى تحصل على الجواب 
ويمنك الأستفادة من الشرح التالي :
يستعمل بئر المصعد فقط لمعدات المصعد وقطعه ويجب أن لا تتواجد في بئر المصعد أي قطع أخري لا تتعلق بتشغيل المصعد وصيانته 
1. أرضية بئر المصعد : يجب أن ينتهي بئر المصعد بأرضية قوية وثابتة .. وتتمتع بمقاومة 500 كجم / م2 بحد أدني .
2. عمق حفرة بئر المصعد HSG : عمق الحفرة 150 سم من منسوب مدخل أدني محطة للمصعد وتزاد هذه المسافة بزيادة السرعة أو الحمولة .
3. ارتفاع سقف بئر المصعد HSK: المسافة بين وقفة أخر محطة للمصعد وسقف بئر المصعد ( أرضية قاعدة الماكينة ) هي 400 سم وتزاد هذه المسافة بزيادة السرعة والحمولة .
4. ملاحظات بشأن بئر المصعد : أن كابينة المصعد تتحرك رأسيا وعلية يتم استبعاد أي ميول بالبئر لعدم إمكانية استغلالها وعلية يجب مراعاة ذلك أثناء الإشراف علي تنفيذ بئر المصعد طبقا للجدول رقم( 2) 3 FIG يبين كيفية توزيع بئر المصعد 
غرفة الماكينات FIG 2-B 1/10
أعلى بئر المصعد توضع بها ماكينة المصعد + الكنترول + منظم السرعة … ويجب مراعاة الآتي :
1. ارتفاع الغرفة HO ) ) لا يقل عن 200 سم 
2. مراعاة التهوية التامة 
3. مساحة كافية لضمان توزيع سليم لمحتويات الغرفة وتمكين رجال الصيانة من الدخول الآمن لصيانة المعدات والأجهزة .
4. عدم دخول مياه الأمطار والأتربة للغرفة . 
5. أن تكون الغرفة محكمة الغلق . 

عوامل الأمان للمصاعد 3/3
أن المصاعد الحديثة بها وسائل أمان وهي :
1. منظم السرعة الذي يعمل علي وقف تشغيل المصعد في حالة زيادة سرعة الكابينة عن السرعة المبرمجة للمصعد ( فرملة طوارىء) .
2. أن الكابينة تتحرك في حالة غلق جميع أبواب المصعد فقط .
3. جهاز ميكانيكي وكهربائي لمنع فتح الباب عند تشغيل المصعد .
4. وجود عين سحرية ( فوتوسيل ) تمنع غلق الباب في حالة دخول أي شخص الي الكابينة .
5. وجود جهاز حساس للضغط يمنع غلق باب الكابينة عند اصطدامه بأي جسم فيعاد فتح الباب فور دون ضرر علي الجسم المذكور .
6. في حالة قطع التيار الكهربائي أثناء تشغيل المصعد يوجد إنارة ذاتية لإضاءة الكابينة فورا .
7. جرس إنذار يعمل أتوماتيكياً عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي يوضع في مكان مخصص لذلك .
8. وجود تهوية بالكابينة تسمح بمرور الهواء من خارج الكابينة والعكس .
9. يمكن تركيب جهاز تليفون أو إنتركوم بين الكابينة للاتصال الخارجي عند الضرورة .
10. حساس حراري يعمل علي إيقاف المصعد عند زيادة حرارة الماكينة لحمايتها .
11. جرس إنذار عند وجود حمولة زائدة .
12. عدم وجود مواسير للمياه أو الكهرباء أو خلاف ذلك فى بئر المصعد
13. مساحة الكابينة تكون مناسبة للحمولة المطلوبة
14. أبعاد وفتحات غرفة المكن يجب أن تسمح بالحركة السلسة لعمال الصيانة .
15. توفير التهوية الكافية فى غرفة المكن .
16. أن أنارة غرفة المكن تكون كافية .
17. وجود أنارة طوارىء فى غرفة المكن .
18. مزايت علي السكك لمنع التآكل السريع للسكك ومرونة الحركة .
19. قدرة الماكينة مناسبة للحمل المقرر.
20. مساحة الكابينة مناسبة للحمل المقرر.
21. عدد و أقطار حبال الجر مناسبة الى الماكينة.
22. وجود عناصر تعويض فى المبانى العالية .
23. وجود شبك فاصل بين المصاعد فى البئر المشترك .
24. وجود أنارة ثابتة فى بئر المصعد . 
كيفية تحديد عدد المصاعد وحمولتها وسرعتها للمبني

ليست هناك تصنيفات قياسية بالنسبة للحمل المقرر ومدى السرعة أو نوع المداخل وشكل العربة ومقاساتها ولكن هناك بعض الاستنتاجات والعوامل المساعدة بالإضافة إلى الخبرة العملية التي أثبتت أنها الأفضل مع الأخذ في الاعتبار كلفة الإنتاج الاقتصادية 
يعتمد عدد مصاعد الركاب وحمولتها وسرعتها المقررة لمبني معين على خصائص ذلك المبني من هذه الخصائص ما يلي :- 
1. عدد الطوابق .
2. عدد السكان في كل طابق. 
3. استطاعة النقل المطلوبة. 
4. طبيعة استعمال المبني .
5. ارتفاع المبنى. 
6. يجب بداية تحديد أستطاعة النقل للأشخاص وقاصدي الطوابق العليا وهذا يختلف تبعا لاختلاف نوع استعمال المبني .
حيث يتم التعبير عن أستطاعة النقل كنسبة مئوية لمعدل التدفق من العدد الكلى للسكان الذين يستعملون المصعد خلال فترة تساوى خمس دقائق تتراوح تلك النسبة بين 10 % و 25 % وإذا لم توجد معلومات عن معدل التدفق المتوقع فانه يمكن افتراض نسبة 12 % للمباني التي تكون فيها بداية أوقات دوام السكان مختلفة ونسبة 17 % للمباني التي تكون فيها أوقات دوام السكان موحدة , كذلك يتم أفتراض 10 متر مربع للشخص الواحد .
بناءا على المعلومات السابقة يتم أفتراض عدد من المصاعد و حمولاتها و سرعتها و من ثم حساب تقريبى يمكن من خلالة تقدير أستطاعة النقل التى تقدم الخدمة المناسبة للمبنى . 
على آية حال تقدم الشركة الأهلية للمصاعد الوكيل الوحيد لمصاعد شندلر السويسرية برنامج خاص من تصميم شركة شندلر لهذا الغرض برجاء مراجعة النعريفات التالية:


SPEED VKN سرعة المصعد
RATED LOAD GQ حمولة المصعد
CAR BK عرض الكابينة
TK عمق الكابينة 
HK ارتفاع الكابينة
DOOR BT صافى فتحة الباب
HT ارتفاع الباب
HOISTWAY BS عرض بئر المصعد
TS عمق بئر المصعد
B1 كتف الباب من جهة الفتح
B2 كتف الباب من جهة القفل
HSG عمق حفرة المصعد
HSK ارتفاع الوقفة الأخيرة
MACHINE ROOM BO عرض غرفة المصعد
TO عمق غرفة المصعد
HO ارتفاع غرفة المصعد
BTM فتحة باب غرفة المصعد
MAX.ALLOWED PERSONS أقصى عدد مسموح به
DOOR OPENING TIME زمن فتح الباب
DOOR CLOSING TIME زمن قفل الباب
MIN.DOOR HOLD OPEN TIME اقل زمن يبقى فيه الباب مفتوح
FLOOR HEIGHT ارتفاع الدور
FLOOR POPULATION عدد الأشخاص في الدور
NUMBER OF PLACEHOLDER عدد الأشخاص في الوقفة الرئيسية
MAX. PASS. /5 min عدد الأشخاص في خمس دقائق
MAX. HC5 % استطاعة النقل (النسبة المئوية للموجودين فى المبنى )
ROUND TRIP TIME زمن دورة المصاعد
INTERVAL TIME زمن دورة المصعد
AV. WAITING INTERV. متوسط زمن الانتظار للدورة 
WAITING TIME زمن الانتظار (الزمن من لحظة الطلب الى ركوب الكابينة )
DESTINATION TIME زمن المحطة (الزمن من لحظة الطلب إلى لحظة الوصول ألي المحطة )

ولك أن تستفيد من هذا الكتاب المرفق


وباعتبارك مختص في موضوع المصاعد يمكننا الأستفادة منك بإضافة الجديد في هذا الملف 
ليستفيد الجميع من خبرتك 

وإذا كنت اشتغلت في هذا المجال يمكنك شرح مراحل التركيب من البداية للنهاية 
وشكرا لك


----------



## بطا (12 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## الكترومانو (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
الملف مفيد جدا و ممتاز


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مارس 2010)

الكترومانو قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> الملف مفيد جدا و ممتاز


تكرم عينك وانشاء الله الجميع يستفيدون 
وأكرر من لديه معلومة مفيدة لايبخل علينا بها


----------



## روحيم (14 مارس 2010)

thanksssss


----------



## Max EnGineeR (15 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

الف شكر لك 

وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز ...........الموضوع في مكانه


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مارس 2010)

max engineer قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> الف شكر لك
> 
> وجزاك الله الجنة


 
شكرا للكلمات الحلوة


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مارس 2010)

حسين ثامر242006 قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز ...........الموضوع في مكانه


 
اتمنى لك التوفيق
وإليك بعض الروبط لشركات علمية 
1 -محركات مصاعد وقطع 
http://www.clindas.com.tr/index.php?dil=en
2- رسومات 
http://www.google.com/patents?id=Me14AAAAEBAJ&printsec=drawing&zoom=4#v=onepage&q=&f=false
3- شروحات 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elevator


----------



## عبدالله-علي (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك لكن انا عندي مشروع ابي اسويه وماني عارف كيف او من وين ابدأ ياريت من الاعضاء يساعدوني
كتبت موضوع المشروع كامل في هالموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187171.html


----------



## سمير شربك (18 مارس 2010)

عبدالله-علي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك لكن انا عندي مشروع ابي اسويه وماني عارف كيف او من وين ابدأ ياريت من الاعضاء يساعدوني
> كتبت موضوع المشروع كامل في هالموضوع
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187171.html


قرأت الهدف منالمشروع وسأبحث لمساعتك 

وأضع رابط منقول عن المصاعد ممتاز جدا مرفق


----------



## ~zoro~ (21 مارس 2010)

good


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو تزويدي بتقرير باللغة العربية ان امكن عن :
strain rate
الرجاء بالسرعة الممكنة لحاجتي اليه .


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مارس 2010)

ابو عراق الناصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارجو تزويدي بتقرير باللغة العربية ان امكن عن :
> strain rate
> الرجاء بالسرعة الممكنة لحاجتي اليه .


 
يمكنك استخدام هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-training.com/vb/showthread.php?p=18631

ولكن بالإنكليزية وسابحث لك عن تفسير بالعربية عن 
strain rate
ويمكنك من خلال هذا السؤال إفادتنا كثيرا في موضوع المصاعد وإغناء الموضوع


----------



## eng.sanoo (26 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتوا عايز خطوات (حسابات علاقات حسابية)
للمصاعد


----------



## faez alghazalie (26 مارس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من روعة


----------



## سمير شربك (28 مارس 2010)

eng.sanoo قال:


> لو سمحتوا عايز خطوات (حسابات علاقات حسابية)
> للمصاعد


 

في نفس الموضوع يمكن ان تحصل على الطلب 
ولكن طلبك عمومي عليك التحديد 

وشكرا للمتابعة


----------



## سمير شربك (28 مارس 2010)

faez alghazalie قال:


> موضوع اكثر من روعة


 

شكرا للكلام الجميل 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
ولكل من لديه معلومات قيمة إضافتها على الموضوع


----------



## eng.sanoo (28 مارس 2010)

> في نفس الموضوع يمكن ان تحصل على الطلب
> ولكن طلبك عمومي عليك التحديد


​
خطوات واى علاقات حسابية تخص المصاعد الكهربية 
حضرتك انا مطلوب منى عمل مصعد كهربى معيا ابعاد البئر 1.8 * 2.10 
عايز بقى كل العلاقات الحستبية اللى هشتغل بيها


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي المحترم


----------



## سمير شربك (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للأخ realsmart والأخ عبد الستار عبد اله وفقكما الله 
وشكرا لكلماتكم اللطيفة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u369476.html


----------



## eng.sanoo (2 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم عايز صور خطوات تركيب المصعد من اول تجهيزات البئر لحد التشغيل
شكر للاخ العظميم سمير شريك وفقك الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور كتير


----------



## سمعان79 (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين
أرجو طرح مثال وعمل تصميم فعلي له.


----------



## سمير شربك (10 أبريل 2010)

شاهد بالفيديو ركات الصعود والهبوط لمئات النواع من المصاعد 
شيء بيسلب العقل 
http://www.fotosearch.com/video-footage/elevator.html


----------



## العراق نيو (10 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه وعاشت ايدك نتمنى المزيد من الابداع


----------



## saadgwad (13 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وجميع الروابط تعمل


----------



## azert_88 (13 أبريل 2010)




----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (13 أبريل 2010)

*العمل علي سلامه احبال الجر للصاعده من التلف والمحافظه عليه*

يجب المحافظه علي حجره الماكينه نظيفه وخاليه من الاتربه لتجنب الاتربه علي الطاره مم تسبب في تلف الطاره والاحبال


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم لو سمحت انا عايز افك طاره الماكينه لتغيرها لانه بحاله سيئة وهي ماكينه اوتيس وانا عايز اعرف ايه الطريقه السليمه لفكه


----------



## سمير شربك (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكل الردود الطيبة والتي تدل على اهتمام بالموضوع 
وأدرج الرابط التالي 
https://www.pond5.com/video-sound-effects-music/elevator.html
فيديوهات لمئات الأنواع من المصاعد وحركتها 
سيعجب الجميع


----------



## hikmat.alabbadi (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي الفضيل ,,, ووفقك وأطال الله بعمرك


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع مفيد وجيد


----------



## decorator2006 (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## azizmech (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي علي الكورسات المفيدة


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يااخ سمير علي هذا المجهود العظيم وبارك الله فيك 
لو تكرمت يااخي افدني عن تغير الطاره الماكينه لمصعد اوتيس واين اجد البديل او اين اعملها وشكرا


----------



## mansour_k (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

عادل سعيدالسيد قال:


> شكرا يااخ سمير علي هذا المجهود العظيم وبارك الله فيك
> لو تكرمت يااخي افدني عن تغير الطاره الماكينه لمصعد اوتيس واين اجد البديل او اين اعملها وشكرا


 
أخي عادل 
هذا الرابط به 8000 نشرة PDF ن المصاعد 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/CCL-182.html
أتمنى أن تبحث به


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

عادل سعيدالسيد قال:


> شكرا يااخ سمير علي هذا المجهود العظيم وبارك الله فيك
> لو تكرمت يااخي افدني عن تغير الطاره الماكينه لمصعد اوتيس واين اجد البديل او اين اعملها وشكرا


 
أخي عادل 
هذا الرابط به 8000 نشرة PDF ن المصاعد 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/CCL-182.html
أتمنى أن تبحث به 
والرابط التالي


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

عادل سعيدالسيد قال:


> شكرا يااخ سمير علي هذا المجهود العظيم وبارك الله فيك
> لو تكرمت يااخي افدني عن تغير الطاره الماكينه لمصعد اوتيس واين اجد البديل او اين اعملها وشكرا


 
أخي عادل 
هذا الرابط به 8000 نشرة PDF ن المصاعد 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/CCL-182.html
أتمنى أن تبحث به 
والرابط التالي 
لشركة اوتس
http://www.otisworldwide.com/


----------



## سمير شربك (19 أبريل 2010)

وايضا هذه الدراسة عن المصاعد منقوله 

مواصفات المصاعد وأنواعها 
المصاعد الكهربائية:المصاعد الكهربائية هى مصاعد لستة ركاب حمولة 450 كغم يستخدمه السكان من طابق التسوية الي الطوابق الأخرى بعدد محدد من المحطات وارتفاع المبنى+5م وهي غرفة الماكينات.

1- الموتور:
يجب أن يكون (V.V.V.F) يعمل على التيار المتغير ومن نوع ذو ملفين صنع خصيصاً لجر المصاعد بتيار بدء قليل وقوة عالية (*High Startin Torque)* ويتم التحكم بالسرعات من خلال منظم سرعات يعمل على تعجيل الحركة بالسرعة القصوى في بداية الحركة وعند مسافة معينة من نقطة التوقف يتم التغيير إلي السرعة الصغرى بحيث يتم التوقف المريح بواسطة الفرامل الكهروميكانيكية. وتكون قوة الموتور 7.5 حصان ويحتوى على مروحة للتبريد (*Fan Blower).*

2- *العربة*:
تكون العربة مصنعة خصيصاً لتتلاءم مع قوة الموتور ومصنعه من الصاج المقاوم للصدأ وتتكون العربة من ( إطار التثبيت والقاعدة والجدران والسقف )على أن تصنع تبعاً للمواصفات (*BS 5655*) أو ما يكافئها (*ISO*) تغطي الأرضية بالبلاستيك PVC المقاوم للاحتراق وتحتوى العربة على إنارة عادية ومروحة تهوية وإنارة طوارئ وإنارة صيانة على ظهر العربة.

3- *لوحة تشغيل العربة* Car Operating Panek وتحتوي على:
أ‌.كبسات بعدد الطوابق 
ب‌.كبسة إنذار (1)
ت‌.كبسة تشغيل المروحة (1)
ث‌.كبسة فتح الباب (1)
ج‌.مؤشر طوابق 
ح‌.مؤشر صعود ونزول
خ‌.كبسة غلق الباب
د‌.مفتاح الحريق
4- هـ.*أجهزة الطوارئ*:
تحتوي العربة على جهاز إنارة في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وجهاز زيادة الوزن شامل الصوت.

5- الأبواب:
أ‌.تكون الأبواب تلسكوبية تعمل أوتوماتيكياً.
ب‌.موتور الباب يعمل على التيار الثابت DC وبسرعات متغيرة (Variabl Speed).
ت‌.يزود كل باب بجهاز حماية (Safety Shoe) بحيث يفتح الباب في حالة الاغلاق على الجسم.
ث‌.ويزود كل باب بجهاز (Door Electric Contacts) بحيث يتم منع المصعد من الحركة في حالة عدم إغلاق الباب.
ج‌.تصنع الابواب من صفائح الحديد المدهون بلون أساس ويتم دهان باللون المطلوب.
ح‌.تكون الأبواب تلسكوبية تعمل أتوماتيكاً.
خ‌.تكون الأبواب مزودة ببراز مصنوع من الحديد ويدهن نفس لون الدهان.

6- *الاضافات في العربة*:
أ‌.مرآة من الخلف
ب‌.Hand Rail (دربزين)
ت‌.(Kick Plates) لتلقي صدمات الأقدام ومنع تخريب أسفل جدران العربة
ث‌.مروحة تهوية
ج‌.جهاز تحكم المستوى Automatic Levelling Device 

7- *نظام التحكم* Down Collection Motion Control:
أ‌.يتم التحكم بواسطة كمبيوتر (Microprocessor) في غرفة الماكينات.
ب‌.يتعامل المصعد مع كل مناداة إلا إذا كان في حالة صعود.

*لوحة الطابق*:
أ‌.يحتوي على مؤشر صعود أو نزول على كل طابق.
ب‌.تحتوي على عداد طوابق على كل طابق
ت‌.كبسة على باب المصعد لمناداة المصعد في كل طابق مع إشارة ضوئية تشير بأن المصعد في حالة إستعمال.


8- *مفتاح رجل الحريق* (Fire Man Switch):
أ‌.على الطابق الأرضي يتم تركيب هذا المفتاح
ب‌.في حالة الاستعمال يلغي المصعد جميع المناداة وينزل الى الطابق الأرضي ويفتح الباب جاهزاً لاستعمال الاطفائي أجهزة المنور Hoistway Equipment 

9- *سكك التثبيت* Guide Rails:
مصنوعة من الحديد ومثبتة على جدران المنور وتحتوي على نتوءات وحفرات Tongue & Grooves للتحكم في سير العربة.

10- *الثقالة* Counter Weight:
أ‌.مصنوعة من الباطون المحتوي على قطع حديد وتعمل على ضمان حركة مريحة للعربة.
ب‌.يجب أن يحتوي إطار الثقالة على جهاز حماية ميكانيكي.

11- *الحبال* Ropes:تكون مصنوعة من حديد وذات سماكة مناسبة.

12- *المصد *Buffer:
وتزود العربة والثقالة بال Buffer وتكون مركبة على وزاريا حديدية.

*ومن الأنواع المشهورة شندلر - أوتس - كوني - *

*مع ملاحظة أن*
القياس والدفع لهذا البند يعتمد على الوحدة المذكورة في دفتر الكميات كإجمالي لللوحة وحسب المواصفات المذكورة أعلاه والتي يجب أن تشمل جميع المواد الخاصة بالمصاعد المذكورة في المواصفات الفنية وجميع المواد الغير منصوص عليها بالتحديد واللازمة لاكمال عملية التوريد والتركيب كما أن سعر الوحدة يشمل جميع الضرائب والشحن والتحميل والتفريغ وفحص المصعد ودفتر قطع الغيار والصيانة كما أن أسعار وحدة تركيب المصعد تشمل جميع المواد اللازمة للتركيب والمعدات اللازمة وأي أشياء أخرى لزوم عملية التركيب وأية أعمال إنشائية.

المـصـعــد : ELEVATOR
هو وســيلة نـقـل تستعمل داخل الأبنية المؤلفة من عـدة طبقات، يقوم بـنـقـل الركاب و أو البضائع بـين طوابق مُحدّدة، يتكون من غـرفة مغـلقة ( الصاعدة ) تـتحـرك عامودياً أو بإنحناء معين بـين موجهات معدنيّة ثـابتة تسـمى السـكك.

#الاجزاء الموجودة بالمصعد :-

1 - الـصــاعـدة : CAR
هي الجـزء المتحرك من المصعد المصممة بأحجام مناسبة وعدد الركاب أو وزن البضائع للنقل فيما بين طبقات المبنى.

2- باب الصـاعـدة : CAR DOOR
هو الباب المعدنيّ الذي يركب على مدخل الصاعدة ويكون خالياً من الثقوب أو الفتحات يغلق أوتوماتيكيّاً قبل انطلاقها ويفتح بعد التوقف أوتوماتيكيّاً أيضا مهما كان نوع تشـغيل الباب الخارجي للمصعد (أوتوماتيكيّ أم يدويّ مفصليّ). تـكون أبواب الصاعدة مكونة من درفة واحدة أو اكثر حسـب قياسـات البئر والصاعدة وأنواعها كالآتي :
- انـزلاقـيـة تـفـتح باتجاه جهة واحدة.
- انـزلاقـيـة تـفـتح من الوسـط.
- مـروحـيـة تـفـتح من الوسـط.

3- ثـقـل المـوازنــة : COUNTER WEIGHT
ثـقـل مؤلف من إطـار معدنيّ يحتوي على أوزان موضوعة فوق بعضها البعض تـقوم بمـوازنة ثـقـل الصاعدة والحمولة داخلها.

4- بـئـر المـصـعـد : HOISTWAY
الفراغ المخصص في المبنى وهو غالباً ما يكون عاموديّاً، يتحرك ضمنه كل من الصاعدة وثـقـل الموازنة ( إذا وجـد)، وحـدوده جـدران الـبـئـر، ســــقـف الـبـئـر والـجـورة.
لا يحتوي هذا البئر على أيّة تمديدات مائيّة أو هوائيّة أو كهربائيّة أو أيّة تجهيزات أخرى لا تمت بصلة لتجهيزات المصعد.

5- الجـورة : PIT
الجـزء السـفلي من البئر الذي يـقـع تحت مسـتوى أســفل طابق مخـدوم من المبنى وبعمق يُحدّد حسب نوع وسـرعة المصعد.

6- المـحـطـة : LANDING STATION
المسـتوى الذي تـقـف عـنـده الصاعدة، وغـالـباً ما يكون موازياً لمسـتوى بلاط طبقات المبنى.

7-حمـولـة المـصـعـد : DUTY LOAD
الـوزن المُحـدّد الأقصى الممكن نـقـلـه بين طـبـقـات المبنى، وهو الذي يحكم تصميم أبعاد ومواصفات المصعد .

8-غرفة الماكينة : MACHINE ROOM
الغـرفـة التي تـحـتـوي على مـاكـيـنـة المصـعـد وأجهزة التحكم التابعة له، وهي التي تعلو سـقف بئر المصعد بأغلب الأحيان أو تحاذيه في بعض الحالات الخاصة.

9- ماكينة المصعد : MACHINE
الجزء الأساسيّ الالكتروميكانيكيّ المحرك لباقي أجزاء المصعد، والذي يتضمن المحرك الكهربائيّ والمسـنـنـات لمصاعد السـحب أو المضخة للمصاعد الهيدروليكيّة.

10 - مـكابح الماكينة : MACHINE BRAKE
يتكون من طـنـبـور أملـس، مـثـبـت على محـور الماكينة الدوار ويدور معه، ومن ذراعين خـارجـيـين يـفـتـحـان عـنـد بـدء دوران محرك (موتور) الماكـيـنـة ويـغـلـقان بـواسـطة جهاز كهروميكانيكيّ للـتـوقـف النهائي بعد وصول الصاعدة إلى مســتوى الطابق المقصود.

11 - البراشـوت ( مـراقب السـرعـة ) : SPEED GOVERNOR
الجهاز الميكانيكيّ الذي يراقب سـرعـة ســير الصاعدة ويقوم بتـشـغيل جهاز الأمان داخل إطار الصاعدة بصورة أوتوماتيكيّة فور حصول أية سـرعة زائدة عن المسـموح بها. يكون هذا الجهاز حائزاً على شهادة حسن تصنيع وأداء. 

12 - بلوك أمـان فـوري : INSTANTANEOUS SAFETY BLOCK
هو جهاز ميكانيكيّ يتمّ تركيبه على هيكل الصاعدة، يقوم بتوقيف طارئ فوري للصاعدة ( أو لثـقـل الموازنة ) وتـثـبـيـتها مع السـكك RAILS بشـكل متين وغـير مؤذٍ للركـاب الموجودين داخل الصاعدة، وذلك للمصاعد التي تعـادل أو تـقـل سـرعتها عن 0.63 متراً بالثانية. يكون هذا الجهاز حائزاً على شهادة حسن تصنيع وأداء. 

13 - بلوك أمـان تدريجي : PROGRESSIVE SAFETY BLOCK
هو جهاز ميكانيكيّ يتمّ تركيبه على هيكل الصاعدة ، يقوم بتوقيف طارئ تدريجيّ للصاعدة وتثبيتها مع السـكك RAILS بشـكل متين وغـير مؤذٍ للركـاب الموجودين داخل الصاعدة، وذلك للمصاعد التي تزيد سـرعتها عن 0.63 متراً بالثانية ضمناً. يكون هذا الجهاز حائزاً على شهادة حسن تصنيع وأداء . 

14 - هـيـكل الصـاعـدة : CAR FRAME
يتكون من كمرات معدنيّة METALLIC BEAMS متينة بشكل يتلاءم مع مجموع أوزان الصاعدة ومع حملها الأسمى المقرر بالإضافة إلى معامل الأمان SAFETY FACTOR ، يُحيط بالصاعدة من أربعة جهات (العلويّة، السفليّة، والجانبيّة). ويتمّ تثبيت أجزاء الصاعدة ضمنه باستخدام عوازل خاصة من الكاوتشوك لتأمين عزل الأصوات والارتجاجات غير المستحبة التي تحدث من جراء سير الصاعدة أو من دوران الماكينة.

15 - الســكك: GUIDE RAILS
موجهات الحركة الـثـابـتـة التي تُحدّد اتجاه سـير الصاعدة وثـقـل الموازنة ، وتكون من المعدن المسـحوب على البارد بشكل " T " ومن مقاطع مختلفة تبعا لأحمال المصاعد.

16 - أقفال الأبواب : DOOR LOCKS
جهاز كهروميكانيكيّ يـثـبـت في إطار الأبواب الخارجيّة يؤمن عدم إمكانية فـتح باب المصعد إلاّ في حال وجود الصاعدة بمحاذاة المسـتوى المراد الدخـول إليه. هذا القفل يكون حائزاً على شهادة حسن تصنيع وأداء.

17 - مزلاج أقفال الأبواب المفصلية : LOCKER PIECE OF DOOR LOCKS
هو القطعة المتحركة الاسطوانية والمحتواة ضمن أجهزة القفل، تعمل على إغلاق الباب المفصلي بإحكام. يكون طرف هذا المزلاج مشطوفاً الى الداخل في قفل أبواب كافة محطات التوقف ما عدا قفل باب الطابق السفلي. 

18 - الســرعة المـقـررة: RATED SPEED
وهي السـرعة القصوى لســـيـر الصـاعـدة والمتعاقد عليها مع الشـركة المـوردة للمصعد.

19 - حـامية الـقـدم : TOE GUARD
صفائح معدنيّة ملساء، بعرض فتحة باب الصاعدة، تثبت أسفل الصاعدة تحت عتبة مدخلها وأسفل الأبواب الخارجية الأوتوماتيكية إذا وجدت. تقوم بحماية أقدام الركاب من الانزلاق تحت الأبواب الخارجيّة عند الخروج من الصاعدة أو الدخول إليها في حالة عدم توقف الصاعدة بنفس مستوى بلاط الطابق نتيجة خلل ما في أجهزة التوقف.

20- إنـارة الصاعدة: CAR LIGHT
تكون إنارة الصـاعدة بمسـتوى يفوق 50 لوكس 50Lux مقاسه على أرضية الصاعدة عند المدخل، وان تكون من النوع غير المسـبب لحرارة زائدة داخل الصاعدة. تكون الصاعدة مضاءة جزئياً بشـكل دائم بمصابيح بقوة لا تقلّ عن 50 وات عند اسـتعمال أبواب خارجيّة أوتوماتيكيّة أو يدويّة مفصلية. تضيء الصاعدة أوتوماتيكيّاً بشكل كامل طوال مدة التشغيل أو عند فتح الباب الخارجي. وتطفأ أوتوماتيكيّاً بعد وقوف الصاعدة وإغلاق الباب بعد انقضاء زمن معيّن لا يقلّ عن 60 ثانية.
تكون تغذية إنارة الصاعدة بواسـطة قاطع أحادي مثبت بمكان ظاهر داخل غـرفة الماكينة قرب لوحة التحكم.

21- إنـارة طوارئ: EMERGENCY LIGHT
إنارة بقوة لا تقلّ عن 5 وات تعمل البطارية مع شاحن أوتوماتيكيّ، تضيء أوتوماتيكيّاً داخل الصاعدة عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائيّ بشكل فجائي، وتبقى مضاءة لفترة لا تقلّ عن 30 دقيقة. تنطفئ هذه الإنارة فوراً بعد عودة التيار الكهربائيّ.

22- جرس طوارئ : EMERGENCY ALARM
جرس يثبت إما على سطح الصاعدة أو قرب باب المحطة الرئيسيّة للمصعد، يعمل على البطارية. تكون تغذيته دائمة خلال وجود التيار الكهربائيّ ولمدّة لا تقلّ عن 30 دقيقة عند انقطاع التيار. يستعمل هذا الجرس في حالات الطوارئ من قبل أي شخص محجوز داخل الصاعدة.

23- جهاز إنترفون : INTERPHONE
جهاز إنترفون يثبت في لوحة القيادة داخل الصاعدة متصل مع غرفة مراقب البناء، يعمل على البطارية. تكون تغذيته دائمة خلال وجود التيار الكهربائيّ ولمدّة لا تقلّ عن 30 دقيقة عند انقطاع التيار. يستعمل هذا الجهاز في حالات الطوارئ من قبل أي شخص محجوز داخل الصاعدة.

24- وحدة تغذية الطوارئ: EMERGENCY POWER UNIT
تثبت على سطح الصاعدة وتتكون من بطارية (بقوة 6 أو 12 فولت) مع شاحن كهربائيّ أوتوماتيكيّ يقوم بتغذية كل من إنارة الطوارئ وجرس الطوارئ وجهاز الإنترفون.


----------



## elmalwany (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أبريل 2010)

elmalwany قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر
> بارك الله فيك


الشكر لك ولكل من استفاد من الملف بالكامل
حتى أنه يمكن الأطلاع على الرابط التالي 
موضوع للسيد عادل سعيد يطرح مشاكل وحلها باعتباره فني مصاعد ممتاز
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195035.html


----------



## moneerhamza (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## شكري المغرب (3 مايو 2010)

_من يريد معرفة كيفية اصلاح اعطال المصاعد واسرارها فانا في الخدمة لاني متخصص باصلاح اعطال المصاعد_


----------



## ادراة السلامة (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي طلب انشاء الله مايصعب عليكم واتمنى الاجابة معتدم علية في عملي اتمنى تزودوني بصور وتصاميم لنماذج الارشادات والتعليمات الخاصة باستخدام المصاعد من الداخل والخارج حتى لو بلغة الانجليزية
ولكم جزيل الشكر
المهندس ماجد نياز


----------



## love story man (9 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا على المعلومات المفيده
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

love story man قال:


> مشكوووووووووور جدا على المعلومات المفيده
> جزاك الله كل خير


 





ونشرت هذه مجرد التوقيع تحت قاع الأعلى
ويمكن أن ينظر إليه من داخل المقصورة :
"انها ليست خطرا على الركوب فوق
بما أنك لا تزال قائمة "
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer



تعليمات السلامة
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer





وشميت وسون بدء / إيقاف لوحة
بدء تشغيل مفتاح التبديل
تبديل إيقاف الطوارئ
وهناك تحذير وليس لاستخدامها أثناء الحريق
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer



أين تعليمات الأمان؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

صور تاريخية عن المصاعد وقديمة جدا ونادرة 





صور 1
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 2
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 3
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 4
فقط لأنها تقول أوتيس لا يجعله مصعد
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 5
لطيفة ولكن محاولة واحدة... حبل لا يكفي!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 6
خطوة المصعد فقي النموذج؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 7
قد تكون هذه المعدات أو المصعد... محاولة لطيف!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 8
آلات الجر العملاق؟ (لا يوجد)
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 9
ويبدو وكأنه مدعوم من قبل اثنين من محركات التيار المتردد
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 10
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 11
والمحرك ، مجموعة المولدات ربما... ولكن أين المصعد؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 12
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 13
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 14
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 15
وقرب من الحزن...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.





صورة 16
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

صور حركة التنقل الميكانيكية داخل برج إيفل 



صور 1
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori





صورة 2
قدم صورة عن طريق : Esky Látore





صورة 3
قدم صورة عن طريق : Esky Látore





صورة 4
قدم صورة عن طريق : Esky Látore





صورة 5
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori





صورة 6
قدم صورة عن طريق : التحركات Ingwalk





صورة 7
قدم صورة عن طريق : ايسكيب Latór





صورة 8
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori





صورة 9
قدم صورة عن طريق : التحركات Ingwalk





صورة 10
قدمت صورة من قبل : فيليب McKracken





صورة 11
قدمت صورة من قبل : فيليب McKracken





صورة 12
قدمت صورة من قبل : فيليب McKracken





صورة 13
قدم صورة عن طريق : التحركات Ingwalk





صورة 14
قدم صورة عن طريق : التحركات Ingwalk





صورة 15
قدم صورة عن طريق : التحركات Ingwalk





صورة 16
قدم صورة عن طريق : التحركات Ingwalk





صورة 17
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori





صورة 18
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

ملف pdf عن التكييف في المصاعد


----------



## ادراة السلامة (10 مايو 2010)

ادراة السلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي طلب انشاء الله مايصعب عليكم واتمنى الاجابة معتدم علية في عملي اتمنى تزودوني بصور وتصاميم لنماذج الارشادات والتعليمات الخاصة باستخدام المصاعد من الداخل والخارج حتى لو بلغة الانجليزية
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> المهندس ماجد نياز


 مهندس سمير مافيه امل تساعدني ولا موموجوده


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

واضيف صور لنماذج أزرار اللوحات







صور 1
وأعتقد أن هذا هو زر التنبيه لشعب الناطقة باللغة الفرنسية...
(فرانسوا لو براس يبلغني أن هذا هو زر الاتصال للناس الناطقة بالفرنسية
وحقا يجب أن تكون في ممر أزرار المجلد... ميرسي Beaucoup فرانسوا!)
قدمت صورة من قبل : اريك ساندرز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 2
أطلس سيارة شركة مصاعد لوحة التشغيل.
قدم صورة عن طريق : براينت Cerriut
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 3 


لطيفة والسجاد...
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيني Naboch
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 4
ماذا حدث ل13؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : وين ولف
أنا أعرف المزيد!





صورة 5
جميل...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ساندرا الجدار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 6 


بودابست ، المجر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : Estvan بارسوني
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 7 


أيضا في بودابست ، هنغاريا... ولكن ليس لطيفا و!
قدم صورة عن طريق : Estvan بارسوني
أعرف المزيد!








صورة 8 & 8A
قبل دخلت هذه التجارة لم يكن لدي أي فكرة عما كانت تستخدم هذه الأزرار لأو عندما...
قدم صورة عن طريق : راؤول Honus
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 9
يرجى ملاحظة تخطيط لوحة -- أيسلندا
قدمت صورة من قبل : اريك الأحمر
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 10 


ولا أدري من الذي ضغط كل تلك الأزرار؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 11
لوحة سيارة تعمل في سيول ، كوريا الجنوبية...
كيم يقول لي أن "هذه مجموعة / إعادة تعيين" أزرار...
إذا كان المخادع (انظر صورة 10) يدفع كل من الأزرار -- يمكنك إعادة لهم!
أنا أتساءل عن عدد تحارب هذا الترتيب يبدأ في مصعد مزدحم؟!
يرجى ملاحظة أن أرقام 4 و 6 و 13 في عداد المفقودين -- أكثر من ذلك على الأرجح بسبب الخرافات...
قدم صورة عن طريق : كيم تشونغ
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 12
لوحة التشغيل على زورق العبارة...
قدمت صورة من قبل : جاي أندرسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 13
قدم صورة عن طريق : جورج سانتوس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 14 


مماثلة لوحة مفاتيح الهاتف...
قدم صورة عن طريق : غايل شيدي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 15
وهناك الكثير من الطوابق في هذا المبنى نصف...
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت Dannon
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 16
ألف "السلبية" الكلمة في هذا المبنى...
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت Dannon
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 17
أو مجموعة كبيرة من "الطوابق" سلبي...
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت Dannon
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 18
ربما يمكنك الذهاب سلبية جدا... (فوتوشوب©؟)
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 19
أو هل يمكن الحصول على الفطور...
قدمت صورة من : ماري سيمور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 20
الابتعاد عن "لا" الكلمة
قدمت صورة من قبل : الليل وأندرسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 21 


خروج... الدوار... عليك أن تقرر...
قدمت صورة من قبل : الليل وأندرسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 22 


لا أدري... إما
قدم صورة عن طريق : سوري باتل
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 23
خرافة ذهبت البرية في الصين -- إشعار جميع الأرقام الكلمة التي مفقودة...
(4 ، 13 ، 14 ، 23 ، 24) ولكن لا تزال هناك طوابق مهما كنت اسميها!
قدم صورة عن طريق : روي الرئة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 24
الرقمية البحتة... وهذه الأسهم هي مفيدة والفنية!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هال كينيدي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 25
لوحة السيارة التي تعمل في المصعد في Batlló كازا في برشلونة ، اسبانيا.
انظر الدعوة ممر زر هنا.
عرض المزيد من الصور الجميلة لهذا المصعد هنا.
قدم صورة عن طريق : روري جيلمور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 26 


أزرار المدرسة القديمة -- أسود على أبيض...
قدم صورة عن طريق : انخيل بيريز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 27
مزيد من المفقودين "سيئة الأرقام" في الصين...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هالي ريد
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 28 


سان فرانسيسكو ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : راندي Mastnure
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 29 


جميع يرتدون متابعة لبعض واجب البناء...
اعتقد انني انظر مفتاح تشغيل السيارة...
قدمت صورة من قبل : راي رالستون


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

واضيف نماذج لأزرار اللوحات 




صور 1
وأعتقد أن هذا هو زر التنبيه لشعب الناطقة باللغة الفرنسية...
(فرانسوا لو براس يبلغني أن هذا هو زر الاتصال للناس الناطقة بالفرنسية
وحقا يجب أن تكون في ممر أزرار المجلد... ميرسي Beaucoup فرانسوا!)
قدمت صورة من قبل : اريك ساندرز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 2
أطلس سيارة شركة مصاعد لوحة التشغيل.
قدم صورة عن طريق : براينت Cerriut
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 3 


لطيفة والسجاد...
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيني Naboch
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 4
ماذا حدث ل13؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : وين ولف
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 5
جميل...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ساندرا الجدار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 6 


بودابست ، المجر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : Estvan بارسوني
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 7 


أيضا في بودابست ، هنغاريا... ولكن ليس لطيفا و!
قدم صورة عن طريق : Estvan بارسوني
أعرف المزيد!








صورة 8 & 8A
قبل دخلت هذه التجارة لم يكن لدي أي فكرة عما كانت تستخدم هذه الأزرار لأو عندما...
قدم صورة عن طريق : راؤول Honus
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 9
يرجى ملاحظة تخطيط لوحة -- أيسلندا
قدمت صورة من قبل : اريك الأحمر
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 10 


ولا أدري من الذي ضغط كل تلك الأزرار؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 11
لوحة سيارة تعمل في سيول ، كوريا الجنوبية...
كيم يقول لي أن "هذه مجموعة / إعادة تعيين" أزرار...
إذا كان المخادع (انظر صورة 10) يدفع كل من الأزرار -- يمكنك إعادة لهم!
أنا أتساءل عن عدد تحارب هذا الترتيب يبدأ في مصعد مزدحم؟!
يرجى ملاحظة أن أرقام 4 و 6 و 13 في عداد المفقودين -- أكثر من ذلك على الأرجح بسبب الخرافات...
قدم صورة عن طريق : كيم تشونغ
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 12
لوحة التشغيل على زورق العبارة...
قدمت صورة من قبل : جاي أندرسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 13
قدم صورة عن طريق : جورج سانتوس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 14 


مماثلة لوحة مفاتيح الهاتف...
قدم صورة عن طريق : غايل شيدي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 15
وهناك الكثير من الطوابق في هذا المبنى نصف...
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت Dannon
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 16
ألف "السلبية" الكلمة في هذا المبنى...
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت Dannon
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 17
أو مجموعة كبيرة من "الطوابق" سلبي...
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت Dannon
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 18
ربما يمكنك الذهاب سلبية جدا... (فوتوشوب©؟)
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 19
أو هل يمكن الحصول على الفطور...
قدمت صورة من : ماري سيمور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 20
الابتعاد عن "لا" الكلمة
قدمت صورة من قبل : الليل وأندرسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 21 


خروج... الدوار... عليك أن تقرر...
قدمت صورة من قبل : الليل وأندرسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 22 


لا أدري... إما
قدم صورة عن طريق : سوري باتل
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 23
خرافة ذهبت البرية في الصين -- إشعار جميع الأرقام الكلمة التي مفقودة...
(4 ، 13 ، 14 ، 23 ، 24) ولكن لا تزال هناك طوابق مهما كنت اسميها!
قدم صورة عن طريق : روي الرئة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 24
الرقمية البحتة... وهذه الأسهم هي مفيدة والفنية!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هال كينيدي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 25
لوحة السيارة التي تعمل في المصعد في Batlló كازا في برشلونة ، اسبانيا.
انظر الدعوة ممر زر هنا.
عرض المزيد من الصور الجميلة لهذا المصعد هنا.
قدم صورة عن طريق : روري جيلمور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 26 


أزرار المدرسة القديمة -- أسود على أبيض...
قدم صورة عن طريق : انخيل بيريز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 27
مزيد من المفقودين "سيئة الأرقام" في الصين...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هالي ريد
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 28 


سان فرانسيسكو ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : راندي Mastnure
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 29 


جميع يرتدون متابعة لبعض واجب البناء...
اعتقد انني انظر مفتاح تشغيل السيارة...
قدمت صورة من قبل : راي رالستون


----------



## شكري المغرب (10 مايو 2010)

:20:samiiir chirbik


----------



## إبن القناة (10 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

الحبال والأحزمة 




صور 1
وقدم طاولة القهوة بلدي الأول من واحدة من هذه...
وكانت تلك الأيام يا أصدقائي!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 2
ليتم تثبيتها ننتظر بفارغ الصبر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ستان الذهب
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 3
عن قرب والشخصية...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ستان الذهب
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 4
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيك رودمان
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 5
الصدأ والتآكل... ليست جيدة
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري نيوتن
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 6
أكثر الصدأ والتآكل.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري نيوتن
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 7
أسلاك مقطوعة في ما وأنا على التخمين وبريفورميد حبل -- انظر كيف هم زرع شقة... من الصعب اللحاق مع
"خرقة في متناول اليد" أسلوب التفتيش الحبل. شفرة سكين جيب صغيرة وسوف "فوق" لأنها تدير أكثر من استراحة.
هذه الصورة هي أيضا جزء من الألغام مصاعد سلسلة من الصور.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري تايلور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 8
الخطوة 1 : هل إدراج ذراع لا تصدق!
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري نيوتن
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 9
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري نيوتن
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 10 


وكما ترون في كل الأسلاك الأخرى هي وضع حبلا العادية أو وضع لانغ...
ربما محاولة للحبل غير الدورية؟
أنا لم أر هذا النوع من البناء في تجارة حبل المصعد.
قدم صورة عن طريق : تيد سيسنيروس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 11 


هذه هي عدة أقدام من تجاهل لانج ، وضع الحبل.
وضع أسلاك في لانج حبل تناوب في الاتجاه نفسه مثل خيوط.
يمكنك أن ترى أي مجال من المجالات على هذا الحبل الذي قد يكون سيئا؟
انقر فوق 

 لنرى ما اعتقد هي المناطق المتضررة.
(من الصعب أن نقول مع الحطام في كل مكان الحبال).
قدم صورة عن طريق : تيد سيسنيروس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 12
مزيد من كسر الأسلاك
هذه الصورة هي أيضا جزء من الألغام مصاعد سلسلة من الصور.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري تايلور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 13
مزيد من المناطق إلى أن تضع في اعتبارها ولا سيما من خلال عمليات التفتيش الحبل.
هذه الصورة هي أيضا جزء من الألغام مصاعد سلسلة من الصور.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري تايلور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 14
وكان هذا الحبل على ركوب أعلى الحبل المجاور للحصول على فترة من الزمن دون حصول أي ضرر مرئية.
هذه الصورة هي أيضا جزء من الألغام مصاعد سلسلة من الصور.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري تايلور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 15
ونحن لا نرى الكثير من هذه النوع من إنهاء حبل هنا في الولايات المتحدة
قدم صورة عن طريق : Halis Ataksor
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 16
وثمة مجال آخر أن تضع في اعتبارها -- في إطار العصابات التي كبل
وينبغي أن يكون حقا إزالتها بمجرد الانتهاء من إنهاء الحبل.
هذه الصورة هي أيضا جزء من الألغام مصاعد سلسلة من الصور.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري تايلور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 17
مزيد من المتاعب...
هذه الصورة هي أيضا جزء من الألغام مصاعد سلسلة من الصور.
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيري تايلور
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 18
يقف طويل القامة وتبحث جيدا!
قدم صورة عن طريق : جيك رودمان
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 19 (1 من 2)
ماذا عن شيء مختلف... حزاما أوتيس تعليق
قدمت صورة من قبل : مطر Stahls
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 19a (2 من 2)
رأي آخر...
قدمت صورة من قبل : مطر Stahls
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 20
... أو حبل كروب الروضة الأساسية أراميد
قدم صورة عن طريق : بارتون ويليس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 21
... أو حبل شيندلر أراميد
"في كل فرع الثاني من حبل المصعد يحتوي أيضا على ألياف الكربون موصل للكهرباء ، والذي يستخدم ل
المراقبة الالكترونية الدائمة العضوية في أدنى ضرر أو ارتداء على حبل أراميد. "-- من كتيب المبيعات.
قدم صورة عن طريق : بارتون ويليس
أعرف المزيد!





جديد






مقبول






معطوب

صورة 22
معايير الفحص البصري للحبل أراميد الروضة الأساسية التي تقدمها تيسنكروب...
من كتيب
قدم صورة عن طريق : بارتون ويليس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 23
ك البناء الأساسية أراميد الحبل...
قدمت صورة من قبل : بوب برنار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 24
ك البناء الأساسية أراميد الحبل...
قدمت صورة من قبل : بوب برنار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 25
وتكبيل للحبل أراميد كاف النواة...
قدمت صورة من قبل : بوب برنار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 26
ونحن لا نرى الكثير من لقطات حبل الأسلاك المستخدمة هنا في ولاية كاليفورنيا على الركاب أو شحن المصاعد...
قدمت صورة من قبل : راي رايت
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 27 


صورة جميلة من كلا طرفي الحبال بالإضافة إلى النافذة و
سيارة الشحن أعلى المصعد ، وربما محرك كام يتقاعد؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : روي الرئة
أعرف المزيد!
الإبقاء على لقطات ومكافحة دوران ، أجهزة *من : A17.1-2007/CSA B44 - 07 -- قانون السلامة للمصاعد والسلالم المتحركة*

*2.20.9.5.4* عندما تم يجلس الحبل في المقبس إسفين من الحمل على الحبل ، يقوم إسفين تكون واضحة ، ويجب أن توفر ما لا يقل عن اثنين من سلك حبل مقاطع الاحتفاظ إرفاق الجانب إلى الجانب إنهاء الحمل على حمل الحبل. وتوضع مقطع الأول بحد أقصى 4 مرات من قطر الحبل فوق مأخذ ، ويكون مقر القصاصة الثانية في غضون 8 مرات وقطر الحبل فوق القصاصة الأولى. الغرض من مقاطع اثنين هو الإبقاء على إسفين ومنع الحبل من الانزلاق في المقبس يجب إزالة الحمل على حبل لأي سبب من الأسباب. وتصمم وتركيب لقطات بحيث لا تشوه أو تلف الحبل بأي شكل من الأشكال.





*من : A17.1-2007/CSA B44 - 07 -- قانون السلامة للمصاعد والسلالم المتحركة*

*2.20.9.8 المضادة للدوران الأجهزة.* بعد الانتهاء من الحبل socketing وأي تعديلات من قضبان تكبل الفرد على النحو المنصوص عليه في 2.20.9.2 ، ويقدم وسيلة لمنع دوران تعليق حبال دون تقييد حركتهم أفقيا أو رأسيا.




*يرجى ملاحظة :*

رمز لا يحدد حجم حبل سلك (إذا تم استخدام حبل سلك) الضرورية "لمنع التناوب على الحبال تعليق"... وهذا يعني المضادة للتناوب على ما يبدو 08/01 بوصة كبل الطائرات.
أعرف المزيد!






صورة 28 


اثنين فقط من الحبال -- اليمين واليسار وضع... (مشاهدة صورة بشكل اكبر)
هو أن كبل شقة السفر تشغيل في أعلى السيارة و
دخول الجانب الخلفي من الجزء العلوي من جهاز تشغيل السيارة؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت بوردين
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 29
هذا الحبل هو التاريخ...
قدمت صورة من قبل : اريك سادلر
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 30 


يا لها من فوضى...
قدمت صورة من قبل : اريك سادلر
أعرف المزيد!


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

صورة 61 

 (1 من 2)
جرس مصعد برج متعرج في ميشلين ، وبلجيكا ، طبل
قدم صورة عن طريق : رول Bjorg
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 62 

 (2 من 2)
آلة القيادة...
قدم صورة عن طريق : رول Bjorg
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 63 

 (1 من 3)
وهناك مصعد السكن الخاص في اسرائيل
يرجى ملاحظة كتلة حبل الشد الترتيب...
قدم صورة عن طريق : إستر الذهب
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 64 

 (2 من 3)
لا أحد يعرف ما نحن ننظر الى هنا؟
يمكن للقضيب يهرول من كتلة الحبل يكون
متصلا مكبس لرافعة هيدروليكية؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : إستر الذهب
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 64a (3 من 3)
شيء مثل هذا ربما؟
صورة "اقترضت" من :
'المصاعد من قبل جون ه. Jalling -- والتي يمكن شراؤها في elevatorbooks.com
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 65
5...
قدمت صورة من قبل : مايك مانينغ
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 66 


مشحم حسنا لانج حق وضع الحبل...
الحفرة الكبيرة المتحف الوطني الفحم -- Blaenavon ، ساوث ويلز
قدمت صورة من قبل : راي تاندي


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

السلالم المتحركة 





صور 1 

 (1 من 3)
السلالم الخشبية أوتيس -- ميسي ليالي * في بيتسبرغ ، بنسلفانيا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
قدم صورة عن طريق : ريك سوان
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 2 

 (2 من 3)
السلالم الخشبية أوتيس (مختلف الكلمة) -- ميسي ق * في بيتسبرغ ، بنسلفانيا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
قدمت صورة من قبل : لاري كينغ
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 3 

 (3 من 3)
عن قرب "وورلد أوتيس" -- * ق ميسي في بيتسبرغ ، بنسلفانيا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
مزيد من الصور من يمكن النظر إلى هذه السلالم المتحركة الجميلة في
ميسي ق * السلالم الخشبية -- بيتسبرغ الصفحة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : تيد Rudini
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 4 


شركة مصاعد شندلر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : كوينتن Marner
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 5 


شركة تايسن مصعد الشركة...
قدمت صورة من قبل : شو هاي تاي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 6 


شركة مصاعد أوتيس...
قدم صورة عن طريق : إد مونتي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 7 


شركة مصاعد شندلر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : تشاك الربوة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 8
في مكان ما في العاصمة التايلاندية بانكوك.
قدمت صورة من قبل : شو هاي تاي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 9 


يجب أن يكون سقوط...
قدم صورة عن طريق : [هلستون] أنهار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 10
في متجر خليج في كالجاري ، ألبرتا ، كندا
قدم صورة عن طريق : جد Yeet
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 11 


هل يمكن الحصول على حذاء في تلك الفجوة...
قدم صورة عن طريق : اريك Puyat
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 12
على الأقل هذه هي انتشرت...
قدم صورة عن طريق : دون روزنبرغ
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 13
مونتغمري السلالم...
يرجى ملاحظة التبديل وقف إضافية على هذه الوحدة القديمة مونتغمري...
وأضاف ربما بعد التثبيت الأصلي لتعزيز السلامة؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : راي رالستون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 14 


أوتيس السلالم...
قدمت صورة من قبل : لارس جورج
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 15
اوتيس...
الرجاء مشاهدة الفخذ الخاص بك!
قدمت صورة من قبل : لارس جورج
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 16 (1 من 2)
"مخرجا".
وأتساءل عما إذا كان هذا التوقيع هو في اشارة الى جماعة لها؟
لكنني استطرادا. ليس كثيرا من الهبوط لوحة أو combplate هنا.
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 17 (2 من 2)
انظر... القليل جدا من الغرفة للوصول إلى مساحة أقل الآلات.
أراهن فني لا يمكن أن يقف في المكان المخصص لإزالة... خطوة كبيرة للعودة!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 18
السلالم الخشبية أوتيس -- ميسي ق * في مدينة نيويورك ، نيويورك ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
مزيد من الصور من يمكن النظر إلى هذه السلالم المتحركة الجميلة في
ميسي ق * السلالم الخشبية -- مدينة نيويورك الصفحة.
قدمت صورة من قبل : سارة جونز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 19
يبدو ان وحدات شركة تايسن في محطة القطار في بروكسيل ، بلجيكا
قدم صورة عن طريق : رالستون بورينا
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 20
أطلس وحدة...
قدم صورة عن طريق : إيرف والاس
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 21
كوني والفنلندية عن "آلة" أو "محرك"...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ليف اريكسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 22
وحدتين اوتيس...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ريتش Mayers
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 23 


وحدتين شندلر...
قدمت صورة من : منح جونز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 24
آخر شندلر...
قدمت صورة من : منح جونز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 25
وآخر شيندلر في كوبنهاغن ، الدنمارك
قدم صورة عن طريق : Yodie لارسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 26
الدراج تاين ونفق للمشي -- نهر تاين ، إنجلترا
مزيد من الصور من يمكن النظر إلى هذه السلالم المتحركة الجميلة في
نفق تاين -- نهر تاين ، إنجلترا الصفحة.
قدمت صورة من قبل : راي Ikeale
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 27
أوتيس وحدة في محطة Wynyard في سيدني ، أستراليا
مزيد من الصور من يمكن النظر إلى هذه السلالم المتحركة الجميلة في
Wynyard محطة -- سيدني ، أستراليا الصفحة.


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

نماذج لوحات التعليمات 

لنبدأ في أسفل...
قدمت صورة من قبل : والت Yarborough
أعرف المزيد!





تحذير لأصدقائنا الإسبان...
قدم صورة عن طريق : خورخي غوميز
أعرف المزيد!





ربما نحن الآن في أعلى...
قدم صورة عن طريق : روي انغراهام
أعرف المزيد!





سيارة صغيرة جدا...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ديفيد جيفريز
أعرف المزيد!





وحذر من...
قدم صورة عن طريق : شيرلي أوت
أعرف المزيد!





تعليمات السلامة لالربانيه...
أساسا... سوف البقاء على قيد الحياة تمر عبر محطات
الربانيه مزيد من المعلومات...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ريكي
أعرف المزيد!





تصنيع التمور والتكليف...
قدمت صورة : توماس بارسوني
أعرف المزيد!





لا "خطوة على" المشغل...
قدمت صورة من : قواطع قواطع
أعرف المزيد!





ترى اين هو هذا...
هذا لا يبدو آمنا جدا أليس كذلك؟
شخص بيعها على الباب!
قدم صورة عن طريق : روجر Kilborne
أعرف المزيد!





لقد حان الوقت...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





ويجب أن يشارك المشغل المصعد هنا...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ايفان جنسن
أعرف المزيد!





مبنى فينتون في ديترويت ، ميتشيغان ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : سموكي روبنسون
أعرف المزيد!





صفيحة سعة شندلر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : رود مونتغمري
أعرف المزيد!





السبت السيطرة في اسرائيل
التوقيع على ما يلي : السبت التحكم -- عند شرب حتى الثمالة السبر لا تلمس الباب
ما هو السبت السيطرة؟ معرفة في ويكيبيديا.
قدمت صورة من قبل : وودي سيلفرستاين
أعرف المزيد!





وهجاء مختلف...
القدس ، إسرائيل
قدمت صورة من قبل : وودي سيلفرستاين
أعرف المزيد!





آخر السبت المصعد...
قدمت صورة من قبل : وودي سيلفرستاين
أعرف المزيد!





وهناك مصعد خاص لل زرقاء رجل مجموعة؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : غولدي مان
أعرف المزيد!





الوقوف على الحق... السير على اليسار
كما يتضح في متحف النقل في لندن في لندن ، إنجلترا
قدم صورة عن طريق : أولغا سيمبسون
أعرف المزيد!





الحقيقية تكمن مصعد
مصعد المراقبة في فندق بونافنتور في لوس انجليس ، Californis ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
قدمت صورة : ماريا شرايفر
أعرف المزيد!





هل أنت عالقة؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : لين Swantec
أعرف المزيد!





نصيحة جيدة...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صحيح... وهكذا
قدمت صورة من قبل : روبرت ييتس
أعرف المزيد!





ألف شخص معاق في باريس يبحث عن رفع
... مع بارد جدا تبحث قبعة!
قدمت صورة من : موريس لابورت
أعرف المزيد!





علامات الشحن المصعد... انها القانون 


قدمت صورة من قبل : فريد بارنز
أعرف المزيد!





واشنطن بارك في بورتلاند ، أوريغون ، الولايات المتحدة. 

 (1 من 2)
قدمت صورة من قبل : إيفان السماء
أعرف المزيد!





واشنطن بارك في بورتلاند ، أوريغون ، الولايات المتحدة. (2 من 2)
قدمت صورة من قبل : إيفان السماء
أعرف المزيد!





شندلر الوجهة إيفاد
قدم صورة عن طريق : أوتيس مونتغمري
أعرف المزيد!





في مكان ما في روسيا
قدم صورة عن طريق : بوريس سباسكي
أعرف المزيد!





قدمت صورة من قبل : ويليس سبيرز
أعرف المزيد!





أنا لا أعرف من أين... أليس كذلك؟
ترجمة -- الأطفال تحت سن 10 يجب عدم استخدام المصعد غير مرافق...
قدم صورة عن طريق : ألبرت توماس


----------



## سمير شربك (10 مايو 2010)

مصاعد للأرصفة 
مشاهد نادرة 

صور 1 (1 من 4)
ويصاحب ذلك يعمل المصعد من خلال فتح مع جهاز نوع الضغط المستمر...
قدم صورة عن طريق : غيليسبي شركة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 2 (2 من 4)
هذا مصعد خاص ليس لديها جهاز التشغيل على السيارة...
تستطيع أن ترى "لا الفرسان" علامة تعلق على الحديد والقوس.
قدم صورة عن طريق : غيليسبي شركة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 3 (3 من 3)
يقرأ هذا التوقيع -- "لا باستثناء الفرسان عند تحميل والتفريغ".
قدم صورة عن طريق : غيليسبي شركة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 4 (4 من 4)
معالجات الشحن والاستفادة من شاحنة تقسيم المناطق ميزة لجعل التحميل / التفريغ عملية أسهل...
هذا هو المصعد بدلا الرصيف كبير... انها القوس 3 - الحديد.
قدم صورة عن طريق : غيليسبي شركة
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 5
لست متأكدا كيف يعمل هذا ولكنه يسمى "قبو من طراز"...
انها صورة بارد يبحث... على الرغم من ذلك بفضل هيربي!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 6
الطابق السفلي دلو المصعد الذي أدلى به شركة التصنيع جيفري كولومبوس ، أوهايو ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
وقد استخدم هذا خاصة واحدة لإزالة الرماد من الفحم غرفة المرجل في المبنى.
قدمت صورة من قبل : برايان Shorteau
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 7 


سان فرانسيسكو ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدمت صورة من قبل : توماس الصحون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 8
تتحرك في أو يخرجون... الاتحاد سكوير ، سان فرانسيسكو ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
قدم صورة عن طريق : غاي برافرمان
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 9 


هذه هي الشاشات التي يسمح لتغطية افتتاح الرصيف
عندما تكون السيارة في الدنيا الهبوط. يمكنك ان ترى لمحة منها في صورة 8.
قدم صورة عن طريق : أرتي ويلسون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 10
القمامة واجب في فيلادلفيا ، بنسلفانيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
غطاء معدني الرصيف على أعلى السيارة و
يقع جهاز التشغيل فقط دون عنصر بناء اليسار.
قدمت صورة من قبل : بن فرانكلين
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 11 (1 من 9)
الحديث عن واجب القمامة... هذا المصعد الرصيف مع طبل آلة تصفية آخر
اشتعلت وضع خارج الخدمة بسبب التعامل مع هذا قمامة شفة في hoistway.
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 12 (2 من 9)
وقرب من التعامل مع المخالف...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 13 (3 من 9)
وهناك عن قرب سلة المهملات المخالف...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 14 (4 من 9)
سلة المهملات من دون إشعار... البوابة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 15 (5 من 9)
واحدة من الطبول بالحبال الركود...
وأتساءل عما إذا كان هذا هو التحول حبل الركود تحت طبل رمح؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 16 (6 من 9)
الأسطوانة أخرى...
يشبه الجهاز على الجانب الآخر من الجدار.
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 17 (7 من 9)
رأي آخر من الضرر... بوابة إشعار شيئا عن التبديل البوابة؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 18 (8 من 9)
ويبدو أن التحول البوابة قد "هزمت" مع قطعة من الورق المقوى!
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 19 (9 من 9)
يمكنك ان ترى وشردوا من البوابة مسارها دليل أسفل...
قدم صورة عن طريق : هيربي مان ت.
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 20 (1 من 2) 


اوكلاند ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
لم لا تجعل السيارة تماما على الرصيف... وآمل أن لا يحصلون على المحاصرين!
قدمت صورة من قبل : فريد فينلي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 21 (2 من 2) 


اوكلاند ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدمت صورة من قبل : فريد فينلي
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 22 


ويبدو كما لو أن هذه السيارة حتى يأتي من خلال الكلمة اللوبي -- Palghar ، الهند
قدم صورة عن طريق : رافي شانكار
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 23 


مطعم في باريس ، فرنسا...
قدم صورة عن طريق : إليوت ترودو
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 24 


سجين المصعد -- مولتنوماه مقاطعة دار العدل بورتلاند ، أوريغون ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
قدم صورة عن طريق : تشارلي ووترز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 25 (1of 2)
جهاز التشغيل المستمر للضغط متصلة بواسطة سلك مرن...
سان فرانسيسكو ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : الملكي وليامز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 26 (2 من 2)
رأي آخر...
سان فرانسيسكو ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة.
قدم صورة عن طريق : الملكي وليامز
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 27 


... واجب المزيد من القمامة!
قدمت صورة من قبل : لورانس الريالات
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 28
يستريح في أحشاء المبنى...
قدم صورة عن طريق : الزمام براون
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 29
تنتظر بعض الأعمال...
(البرازيل نيس ل14،90 $!)
قدم صورة عن طريق : الفن الصيف
أعرف المزيد!





صورة 30
هذا المصعد لديه سيارة لوحة التشغيل ومعالجات الشحن قد ركوب في ذلك...


----------



## سمير شربك (11 مايو 2010)

صور لتعليمات السلامة 
في السلم المتحرك 




الكلب الخاص بك إما مشكلة المثانة هائلة أو...
كنت بحاجة لالتقاط ما يصل اليه في نهاية الخروج من المصعد
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





الرجاء البطة!
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





لا العجاف!
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





انظر ماذا يحدث إذا لم يكن الخروج من المصعد؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer
أعرف المزيد!





ويمكن ان تكون مميتة حقيبة الخاص بك!
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





هذا المصعد الجياع... أو انها حفر حفرة!
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer
أعرف المزيد!





لا تصل!
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





علامات الدرابزين
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





تصاميم الدرابزين
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





حقا؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer
أعرف المزيد!





هاه؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : كيني Liftuer
أعرف المزيد!





حصل ذلك؟
قدمت صورة من قبل : جيمس ت. Herrity المبادرة الامريكية الخدمات البريدية
أعرف المزيد!





كيف يجب أن ننتظر طويلا؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : دون روزنبرغ
أعرف المزيد!





يرجى قراءة قبل استخدام المصعد!
# 2 ينطبق على coolies مع الأحمال الثقيلة
# 11 ينطبق على جميع لعموم ماسالا المستهلكين
# 12 إذا كان لديك زجاجة الماء يسقط "الى جانب الثغرات"... الحصول على الخروج من هذا الجحيم المصعد!
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





نحن نذهب أين؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : اللي Avatori
أعرف المزيد!





صحيح!
قدمت صورة من قبل : بوب Desnoyers
أعرف المزيد!





نعم!
قدم صورة عن طريق : ريك جنسن
أعرف المزيد!





نعم!
قدم صورة عن طريق : ريك جنسن
أعرف المزيد!





المرأة مع ربط الساقين يجب برفقة طفل!
قدم صورة عن طريق : ريك جنسن
أعرف المزيد!





نعم!
قدم صورة عن طريق : بابلو توريس
أعرف المزيد!





هاه؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : بابلو توريس
أعرف المزيد!





آخر هاه؟
قدم صورة عن طريق : نيل بارلو
أعرف المزيد!





موافق... على ما أظن!
قدم صورة عن طريق : نيل بارلو
أعرف المزيد!





ثابت المشورة!
قدم صورة عن طريق : نيل بارلو
أعرف المزيد!





موافق!
قدم صورة عن طريق : نيل بارلو
أعرف المزيد!





موافق!
قدم صورة عن طريق : نيل بارلو
أعرف المزيد!





أي كسر الرقص على السلالم المتحركة!
قدمت صورة من قبل : هل Rinkhum
أعرف المزيد!





لا ركوب الخيل!
قدمت صورة من قبل : هل Rinkhum
أعرف المزيد!





موافق!
قدمت صورة من قبل : هل Rinkhum
أعرف المزيد!


----------



## hamzeaziz (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohsen_sakr2010 (11 مايو 2010)

أقدم خالص شكرى وتحياتى وجازاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elsaied (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المتميز واضم صوتى لتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررر*

السلام عليكم أريد أن أتواصل على الخاص مع الإخوة العاملين بمجال المصاعد حيث أنى عملت بها مدة صغيرة و أرغب فى فرصة عمل بها او تدريب او شريك لفتح مكتب
[email protected]


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مايو 2010)

معلومات أخذتها من شركة Global Elevator





أساسيات التركيب :

الانضباط في المواعيد 
الدقة في التركيب 
ضمان انسيابية الحركة 
تأمين الماكينة ولوحة التحكم 
تحقيق أقصى درجة من الأمان 

.





أساسيات الصيانة :

التركيز على خدمة ما بعد البيع 
الإستجابة الفورية للطوارئ 
فريق فني مدرب 
توفر قطع الغيار الأساسية 
تأمين قطع الغيار بأقصى سرعة 
الصيانة الدورية







أساسيات التجديدات :

التجديد بدلاً من الجديد 
الإستجابة لرغبة العميل 
التجديد الشامل 
استخدام أحدث التجديدات 
تبسيط عمليات الصيانة 
مواكبة المستجدات الحديثة في تقنية المصاعد 








أساسيات الإستشارات :

إفادة العميل بخبراتنا في مجال هندسة المصاعد 
الإستشارة المجانية 
إتاحة مجال واسع من الخيارات أمام العميل 
مساعدة العميل في وضع مواصفات قياسية


فكرة موجزة عن أهم أنواع المصاعد :​مصاعد الركاب :

مصاعد كهربائية للأشخاص - متنوعة الحمولات مابين 4 أشخاص – 6 – 8 – وحتى ثلاثون شخص.

وهي نوعان : 



أ) مصعد أوتوماتيك :
وأهم ما يميزه هو الأبواب الأتوماتيكية التي تفتح وتغلق آلياً .



ب) مصعد نصف أوتوماتيك : 
و ما يميزه هو الأبواب التي تفتح يدويا وتغلق آلياً .




مصاعد بانوراما :
مصاعد كهربائية بانوراما - وهي خاصة بنقل الركاب في الأماكن التي تتميز بمساحة رؤية واسعة مثل المحلات التجارية لرؤية المعروضات المختلفة أثناء الصعود والهبوط .






مصاعد بدون غرف ماكينات:
مصاعد كهربائية بدون غرف ماكينات - تركب في الأماكن التي يصعب بها تصميم غرفة ماكينة .



 السلالم الكهربائية :
وهي تتميز بنقل الركاب داخل المحلات التجارية لرؤية المعروضات المختلفة بين الأدوار .



مصاعد الطعام :
مصاعد كهربائية للطعام - وهي خاصة لنقل الأطعمة من مكان الطهي لأماكن تناوله ويتميز بصغر حجمه .



مصاعد البضائع :
مصاعد كهربائية للبضائع والحمولات الثقيلة - وهي خاصة بنقل البضائع والأثاث وخلافه .



مصاعد المستشفيات :
مصاعد كهربائية للمستشفيات - وهي خاصة بنقل المرضى بالمستشفيات حيث تتسع لسرير المريض .




مصعد الكرسي الكهربائي:
مصاعد كهربائية (كرسي لكبار السن) يتحرك على درج السلم .




مصاعد المكتبات :
مصاعد كهربائية للمكتبات (لنقل الكتب والوثائق والملفات) .






معلومات تهمك:


الأجزاء الرئيسية في المصاعد:

1) الماكينة Machine 

2) لوحة التحكم Control Panel 

3) طارة المناول Diverting sheave 

4) جهاز منظم السرعة Speed Governor

5) حبل منظم السرعة Governor rope 

6) أعمدة دلائل الحركة Guide Rails

7) ثقل الموازنة Counter weight

8) قاطع نهاية المشوار Limit switches and cam

9) سلسلة التعويض Load compensating chain

10) حبال التعليق Hoist cables ropes 

11) أحذية توجيه Roller guide shoes

12) كادر الصاعدة Sling

13) مفتاح الإبطاء Slow down switch

14) جهاز فتح الباب الأتوماتيك Door operator 

15) حامل الباب Door hanger

16) الصاعدة Cabin

17) حافة الأمان Safety edge

18) رصيف مستوي Plat form

19) بكرة التحكم Governor tension sheave

20) مخمد زيتي Oil buffers 

21) ثقل منظم السرعة Compensator 




هناك بعض الأنظمة التي تهم عميلنا وهي:


نظم التشغيل السائدة (Elevators Operations).

النظام الأول/ وهو بالضغط الأوتوماتيك على الإزار 

(Automatic Push Button).


النظام الثاني/ وهو تسجيلي مفرد صعود وهبوطا من داخل الصاعدة (الكبينة) وهبوطا من أبواب الأعتاب 

Simplex Down Collective)). 


النظام الثالث/ وهو تسجيلي مفرد صعود وهبوطا من داخل الصاعدة (الكبينة) وصعودا وهبوطا من أبواب الاعتاب 

(Simplex Full Collective )


النظام الرابع/ وهو (في حالة مصعدين داخل نفس البئر متجاورين) تسجيلي مزدوج صعودا وهبوطاً من داخل الصاعدة وهبوطا من أبواب الأعتاب . 

(Duplex Down Collective ) 


النظام الخامس/ وهو (في حالة مصعدين داخل نفس البئر متجاورين) تسجيلي مزدوج صعودا وهبوطا من داخل الصاعدة وصعودا وهبوطا من أبواب الأعتاب. 



(Duplex Full Collective )





السلامة في المصاعد:

بالإضافة إلى المتطلبات العامة للمصاعد والواردة بالمواصفات القياسية باختلاف مصادرها والتي تشمل على مواصفات دقيقة ومتطلبات أساسية في ( التركيب والتشغيل والصيانة وقواعد الأمان) نجد انها في مجملها وضعت الأسس والمواصفات التي تكفل سلامة المصاعد عند التركيب والتشغيل والاختبارات والصيانة ، والتي يجب أن 

تلتزم بها الشركات المنتجة والوكالات المتخصصة في هذا المجال عند التصــنيع والتركيب ويتبقى بــعد ذلك العنصر البشري وهو الذي يمثل مستخدمي المصعد والقائمين على صيانته حيث أن طريقة الاستخدام الصــحيح للمصعد من قبل مستخدميه تمثل عنصرا هاما في سلامتهم كما وان الصيانة الدورية والوقائية تمثل :عنصرا آخر : في تحقيق الأمن والسلامة للمصاعد ومستخدميها ومن تعليمات السلامة في المصاعد ما يلي 

أولاً: التقيد بالتعليمات المكتوبة على لوحة التعليمات والتي تتضمن:

أ‌ ) عدم استخدام المصعد للأطفال دون سن أربعة عشر سنة (14سنة) بمفردهم.

ب) ممنوع العبث بالأزرار الداخلية أثناء الركوب وتحرك المصعد.

ج) إذا توقف المصعد لأي سبب يستخدم زر التنبيه أو الجرس أو التليفون الداخلي لطلب المعونة ولا يجوز محاولة الخروج بشكل غير طبيعي أو كسر زجاج الأبواب والاحتفاظ بهدوء الأعصاب إلى أن يتم المساعدة من الخارج أو الاتصال على الدفاع المدني.

د ) لايستخدم زر التوقف من داخل الكبينة إلا في حالات الخطر فقط.

هـ) يجب المحافظة على نظافة الكابين ومجاري الأبواب بعدم إلقاء القمامة أو أعقاب السجائر داخلها وذلك منعا لإعاقة حركة الأبواب.

ثانيا: أن يتم تدريب الحراس بكل مبنى على كيفية تحريك جهاز رفع المصاعد يدويا لأقرب دور عند توقفها لأي سبب وكذلك .كيفية فتح باب الطوارئ بمفتاح الطوارئ الذي يجب أن يكون بصفة دائمة معه

ثالثا: أن تكون الماكينات محكمة الغلق تماما ولا يوجد بها أي نوافذ أو فتحات تسمح بدخول الأتربة إليها لتأثيرها على أجهزة المصعد الموجودة بالغرفة كما يجب أن تبقى مغلقة ولا يسمح لأي شخص بدخولها إلا الفنيين القائمين على الصيانة فقط.

رابعا: عند سماع أي صوت غريب أو غير طبيعي كاحتكاك الصاعدة مثلاً أثناء الصعود والهبوط أو ارتجاجها فيلزم عدم استخدامها (المصعد) نهائيا في هذه الحالة وفصل التيار الكهربائي عنه وإبلاغ الشركة القائمة بالصيانة أو المؤسسة القائمة بالصيانة للكشف عليه.

خامسا: الصيانة الدورية الوقائية:

1- من الأهمية بمكان أن تكون الصيانة الدورية والوقائية تجري في مواعيد منتظمة شهرية على الأقل لكل مصعد وان تقوم بهذه العملية شركة متخصصة أو مؤسسة في صيانة المصاعد ويستحسن الشركات أو المؤسسات التي قامت بالتوريد والتركيب حيث انه يتوافر لديها أطقم فنية مؤهلة لأداء هذا العمل كما يتوفر لديها قطع الغيار الأصلية اللازم تركيبها التي تقوم بتوريدها.

2- أن تشمل الصيانة جميع أجزاء المصعد بموجب نموذج أو شهادة يدون فيها اي ملاحظات أثناء عملية الصيانة واحتياجات المصعد من تبديل أو تغيير أي قطع معرضة للتلف.

3- عند إجراء الصيانة الدورية يجب التركيز بصفة أساسية على الأجزاء الحساسة بالمصعد والتي تتعلق بوسائل الأمان وتحقيق السلامة لمستخدميه وان يتم استبدال أي جزء تالف فورا دون إبطاء.

4- تضع الشركة أو المؤسسة القائمة على الصيانة ملصق على الدور الأرضي يحمل اسم وعنوان الشركة أو المؤسسة ورقم الهاتف الخاص بالأعطال والطوارئ خلال الاربعة وعشرون ساعة ..( 24 ساعة) على أن تبلغ فور وقوع أي عطل مفاجئ بالمصعد في حينه.

5- ضرورة تركيب باب داخلي للكابين يعمل بطريقة آلية ويتحرك مع المصعد لتصبح المركبة مغلقة تماما للحيلولة دون احتكاك مستخدمي المصعد بجدار البئر أثناء تحركه وذلك بصفة ضرورية للمصاعد النصف اتوماتيكية والتي لا يكون بها باب داخلي للكابين.

6- الالتزام بعمل الفحص الدوري للمصاعد لجميع مكوناته ولايجوز تشغيل المصعد إلا بعد اجتيازه لاختبارات الفحص وتتم هذه العملية مرة واحدة سنوياً ويوضح ملصق على الباب أو في غرفة الماكينات يوضح التاريخ الذي تم فيه الفحص والتاريخ التالي الواجب أن يتم فيه إعادة الفحص دوريا وهذا يتم عن طريق الشركة أو المؤسسة القائمة بالصيانة والمعتمدة من قبل الجهات الرسمية للقيام بهذا العمل..................................ونتمنى لكم السلامة





طريقة إنقاذ راكب احتجز بالمصعد:


قد يحدث أن يتعطل أحد المصاعد وبداخله أفراد يجب سرعة إنقاذهم وهناك حالتين لذلك:


أولاً: في حالة توقف الصاعدة أمام الدور مباشرة أو أسفله بقليل :

1- أفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المصعد تماما عن طريق القاطع (السكينة) الرئيسية الخاصة بالمصعد.

2- استخدم مفتاح الطوارئ لفتح الباب (موجود مع حارس العمارة أو مع غرفة الإنقاذ).

3- يتم خروج الأفراد المحتجزين بهدوء تام فرداً فرداً حتى يتم إنقاذهم بالكامل .

4- أقفل الباب مرة أخرى بواسطة مفتاح الطوارئ وتأكد من تمام إغلاقه منعاً لوقوع احد في بئر المصعد نتيجة ترك الباب مفتوح.

5- لا تعيد التيار الكهربائي للمصعد وأبقى عليه مفصولاً وأبلغ شركة الصيانة لتقوم بعمل ألازم.


ثانياً: توقف المصعد أعلى وقفة الدور أو بين الدورين :

1 - أفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المصعد تماماً عن طريق القاطع (السكينة) الرئيسية الخاصة بالمصعد.

2 - اصعد الى غرفة الماكينات واتبع الخطوات التالية:

أ‌- تحويل ذراع فرامل الماكينة لتحرير الفرامل.

ب‌- استخدم طارة الماكينة في تحريك الصاعدة بسهولة جداً لأعلى أو أسفل حتى تصل أمام أقرب دور من مكان توقفها بفاصل (50 سم) عن الدور.

ج- أعد ذراع الفرامل الى مكانة الطبيعي وتأكد من أن الفرامل في وضعها الصحيح وأن الصاعدة لا يمكن تحريكها بواسطة الطارة.

3- عد إلى الدور الذي أوقفت عنده الكابين واستخدم مفتاح الطوارئ لفتح الباب الخارجي ثم ابدأ في خروج الأفراد المحتجزين بهدوء فرداً فرداً إلى أن يتم خروجهم بالكامل.

تحذير: احذر من كسر زجاج الباب الخارجي واستخدام الفتحة في إخراج من بالداخل .


ثالثاً: في حالة وجود فتحة طوارئ بأعلى الكابين:

1- اتبع الخطوات السابقة في ثانياً بند (2,1)

2- اوقف الكابين بحيث يكون ظهر الكابين مساوي تماماً لأرضية بلاط الدور ثم استخدم مفتاح الطواريء في فتح الباب الخارجي.

3- قف على ظهر الكابين وافتح فتحة الطوارئ لأعلى وأبدأ في إخراج المحتجزين منها الى الخارج.

4- اتبع باقي الخطوات السابقة بعد خروج المحتجزين....


رابعاً: في حالة زيادة السرعة أو قطع أحد الحبال فإن جهاز الباراشوت في المصعد يعمل تلقائياً على إيقاف الصاعدة في مكانها تماماً وفي هذه الحالة يصعب تحريك الصاعدة بالطرق السابقة إلى أسفل ويجب تحريكها إلى أعلى فقط إلى أن يتم إيقافها على الدور..





الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث العطل وتوقف المصعد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

1- انقطاع التيار الكهربائي.

2 - احتراق فيوز.

3- كالون باب غير سليم.

4- الضغط على أزرار الإيقاف (STOP) أثناء تأهب المصعد للوقوف ثم الضغط مرة أخرى على أزرار احد الأدوار لتنقل المصعد من السرعة البطيئة إلى السرعة السريعة فجأة مما يؤدي إلى فصل الأوفر لود .

5- تلف الكسوة البلاستيكية بالكابين أو كسرها مما يؤدي إلى عدم اتزان الكابين .

6- أتربة متراكمة على الكنترول نتيجة عدم إغلاق غرفة الماكينة جيدا وخاصة في سوء حالة الجو.

هذا وفي عموم الأحوال يجب الإسراع بإبلاغ شركة الصيانة فور حدوث أي عطل أو احتجاز ركاب داخل المصعد لاتخاذ اللازم فوراً كما وأنة يجب التأكد من وجود جرس إنذار وتلفون داخل الكابين يعملا بصورة جيدة ..





الأعمال التي يقوم بها المهندس المعماري نيابة عن المالك :


1) تقديم رسومات الموقع اللازمة لشركة المصاعد.


2) القيام بأعمال المباني وتشمل :-



‌ أ) غرفة الماكينات ويراعى فيها الآتي :-

1 ) أبعادها المثالية هي 300 سم عرض × 250 سم عمق × 300 سم إرتفاع

2) يجب أن يكون تسليح أرضيتها 1.5 أكثر من التسليح العادي.

3) مراعاة فتحات الحبال والكابلات لشركة المصاعد التي سيتم التعامل معها.

4) عمل كمر خسراني مقلوب بها مواصفاته تحدده شركة المصاعد.

5) توفير الكمر الصلب أو الشاسيه الذي سيتم تحميل الماكينة عليه.

6) مراعاة أن تكون المسافة بين أرضية حجرة الماكينات و أرضية أعلى وقفه لاتقل هذه المسافة عن 4 متر ( (حيث سيوجد بهذه المسافة الصاعدة نفسها ووسائل أمان تمنعها من الاصطدام بأرضية حجرة الماكينات).

7) توفير مصدر كهربائي 220 فولت وأضاءه حجرة الماكينات وتهويتها بحيث لا تزيد حرارتها عن 40 درجه م مئوية.


ب) حفرة المصعد ويجب أن تكون بكامل أبعاد بئر المصعد وتعزل ضد تسرب المياه..ويكون أسفلها أرضيه ثابتة (خراسانيه مسلحه بسمك 30:25 سم) ولا يجد أسفل هذه الارضيه بدروم أو حجرة بواب وإلا لزم ردم ما بأسفلها أو عمل جهازي باراشوت احدهما للصاعدة والآخر لثقل الموازنة.

ج) تهوية وإنارة بئر المصعد وتوفير الحماية من الحريق ومن تسرب المياه إليه وبالتالي لا يجب أن يكون به مواسير صرف صحي أو خلافه.. وعمل كمر خرساني أو صلب يفصل بين المصاعد في حالة وجود أكثر من مصعد بالبئر و كذلك عمل أكتاف لأبواب المصاعد(مع مراعاة دقة التوازن الراسي لكل هذا).. وكذلك تأمين الفتحات المطلة على البئر.



3) توفير السقالات الخاصة بتركيب المصعد.


4) تحصيل التيار الكهربائي(ثلاثة فاز) إلى حجرة الماكينات من خلال كابل تحدد مواصفاته شركة المصاعد بناء على قدرة ماكينات المصاعد وكذلك توريد قاطعي كهرباء احدهما بحجرة الماكينات والآخر أسفل المصعد.



5) عمل الشبك الواقي والوسائل الخاصة بالأمان في حالة تركيب المصعد في بئر مفتوح .. فيجب مايلي:

أ) ألا يقل ارتفاع الشبك الواقي في حالة بئر السلم عن 250 سم من أي نقطه في أرضية ا الدرج والباسطات.

ب) ألا يكون به فراغات تسمح للأطفال بمد إطرافهم خلالها.

ج) ألا يكون ملامسا لأي كابلات كهربائية.

د) أسفل البئر يجب أن يكون هناك حاجزا كافيا يمنع أي فرد من الدخول في منطقة هبوط ا المصعد.


6) التقطيب على أعمال تركيب المصعد. 


7) توفير مخزن خاص مؤقتا لشركة المصاعد لحفظ مهمات وأدوات التركيب فيه وأثناء عملية التركيب مع توفير الحماية اللازمة.

أتمنى أن أكون قد أضفت جديدا للموضوع 
وأنتظر تفاعل أهل المهنه مع الموضوع وإضافة خبرتهم في الأمر


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مايو 2010)

mohsen_sakr2010 قال:


> أقدم خالص شكرى وتحياتى وجازاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء على هذة المعلومات القيمة


 


ماقدمنا إلا ماستطعنا 
لك شكري


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مايو 2010)

hamzeaziz قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
بارك الله بمن قرأ وشكر واستوعب


----------



## عادل 1980 (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abady2 (13 مايو 2010)

رائع وممتاز هذه المعلومات القيمة والقائمين على هذا الموقع لكم كل الشكر والتحية والتقدير وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ونريد المزيد 
abady2


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مايو 2010)

تقنية اقتصادية جديدة للمصاعد المنزلية 
VACUUM ELEVATORS 

يصلح للوالدين وكبار السن 

ابعاد المصعد : عرض 1 متر وحمولة 200 كيلوجرام 
السرعة : 10 متر بالدقيقة 
الارتفاع : 12 متر الى ثلاثة ادوار 
الامان : امن جدا في حالة انقطاع الكهرباء سيرجع بصورة آلية الى الدور الاول 
التكاليف : منخفض التكاليف ولايحتاج الى تأسيس ولا الى صيانة دورية ويمكن تركيبة باي 
مكان تقريبا​


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مايو 2010)

الكود المصري للمصاعد الكهربائية 
الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54081476/c4b21f88/___97.html
كتاب مفيد جدا


----------



## eyt (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
لو سمحت يا مهندس سمير ابغا معلومات موسعة شوي عن هذا المصعد تقنية اقتصادية جديدة للمصاعد المنزلية 
vacuum elevators
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abosulieman (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (15 مايو 2010)

eyt قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
> لو سمحت يا مهندس سمير ابغا معلومات موسعة شوي عن هذا المصعد تقنية اقتصادية جديدة للمصاعد المنزلية
> vacuum elevators
> ولك جزيل الشكر


شكرا لك أخي يمكنك استعمال الرابط التالي 
مشاهدة شرائط الفديو عن الموضوع 
http://www.vacuumelevators.com/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=37&Itemid=52


----------



## eyt (15 مايو 2010)

مشكوور وجزاك الله خير و مانستغني خدماتك الطيبة ونسأل الله لك التوفيق 
بس كنتا بغا مقالات


----------



## سمير شربك (19 مايو 2010)

وجدت من المفيد إضافة المعلومات التالية على الموضوع 
*المعايير التصميمية للمصاعد الخاصة بذوى* *الاحتياجات المعاقين حركياً*​​*المصاعد**:**
**ردهات المصاعد**: **
**يجب ترك مسافة كافية لا تقل عن 150150 سم امام المصاعد تسمح* *لمستعملى الكراسى الحركة والمناورة - حتى يسهل عليهم الوصول الى المصعد كما هو مبين* *اما فى حالات الطوابق الارضية و الاماكن التى تكون فيها الحركة كثيرة فيجب ان لا* *يقل عمق هذة الردهة عن 180 سم**.
**عربة المصد الصاعدة**: **

**يجب ان تكون جدران الصاعدة من النوع الذى يمكنه مقاومة الصدمات* *الناتجة عن الكراسى المتحركة**.
**يجب ان لايقل عمق الصاعدة 140 سم وعرضها عن 110* *سم, ويفضل 125 سم كحد ادنى ,وتستثنى من ذلك الصاعدات المستخدمة من قبل ذوى الاعاقات* *الشديدة الذين يستخدمون كراسى كبير الحجم, حيث يجب ان لا يقل عمقها 180 سم وعرضها* *عن 180 سم**.
**يجب توافر ما يلى فى* *الصاعدة**:**

**ان تزويد الجدران الجانبية والخلفية* *للصاعدة بمتكات افقية لتساعد ذوى الاعاقة من مستعملى العكازات الطبية فى اثناء* *توقفهم فى داخل المصعد ، وتثبت تلك المتكات على ارتفاع 90سم فوق منسوب بلاط ارضية* *الصاعدة وعلى بعد لا تزيد عن 4سم من جدران الصاعدة**.**


**لوحات وضوابط التحكم وارشادات المصاعد**:**

**يراعى دراسة عربة المصعد من الدخل بحيث تؤمن**:
**درابزينات او مسكات* *خاصة على ارتفاع مناسب**.
**لوحة التحكم بالازرار توضع أفقيا, وعلى ارتفاع* *مناسب**.
**وضع مقعد قابل للطى ليتمكن من استخدامه كبار السن وذوى الحاجات الخاصة* *ممن لايحسنون الوقوف لفترة طويلة** .**
**لوحات وضوابط التحكم والاشادات الدالة فى المصاعد**:**
**يجب* *ان تكون ضوابط التحكم( ازرار التشغيل )سهلة الاستعمال ,ويفضل تلك المضاءة التى تعمل* *باللمس وان توضع فى متناول الجميع**.
**ان لا يزيد اعلى ضابط اعلى تحكم( زر تشغيل**) **عن 130 سم ومعدل الارتفاع عن 100 سم ويستحسن ان توضع بشكل افقى ومائل الى الامام و* *ان تثبت على الجدار الجانبى لعربة المصعد بدلا من تثبيتها على المصعد**.
**ان تزود* *عربة المصعد بلوحات تحكم للطوارىء والانذار مثل الاجراس والهواتف سهلة الاستعمال* *والوصول اليها ,وان تكون مزودة ببطارية خاصة تعمل فى حال انقطاع التيار* *الكهربائى**.
**ان تضاف اجهزة تعطى اشارات صوتية للدلالة على وصولةالمصعد فى الحالات* *التى يستعمل فيها من قبل ذوى الاعاقة البصرية واعطاء درجات مختلفة تدل على صعود او* *هبوط المصعد**.
**ان تركب اشارات فى موقع واضح ومرئى من كافة الجهات داخل عربة* *المصعد تبين حركة العربة صعودا او هبوطا ورقم الطابق الذى تمر به**.


**تركيب اشارات واضحة عند بسطة المصعد للدلالة على مستوى الطابق الذى* *يقف عندة المصعد**.
**تزويد المصعد بارشادات كاملة عن حركته وسرعته , حتى يسهل على* *الناس من ذوى الاعاقة وغيرهم من التأقلم مع المصعد وتهيئة نفسه للدخول او الخروج**- **ارقام الطوابق -واتجاة حركة المصعد**. **

**أبواب* *المصعد**:**

**يجب توفر ما يلى فى ابواب* *المصاعد** :**

**ان لا تقل العرض الصافى باب الصاعدة عن 80 سم ويفضل* *استعمال صاعدات بابواب ذاب فتحات عرضها الصافى يساوى 100 سم**
**ان تتوفر امكانية* *فتح ابواب المصاعد يدويا فى الحالات التى ينقطع فيهاالتيار الكهربائى , ويفضل* *واستعمال ابواب المصاعد المفصلية المثبتة جانبيا على استعمال تلك المنزلقة لصعوبة* *فتحها يدويا**.
**ان لا تزيد سرعة اغلاق الباب عن 0.3 متر/ثانية فى المبانى السكنية* *وتلك الخاصة بالمعوقين , اما فى المبانى الاخرى فيجب ان لا تزيد هذه السرعة عن 0.5* *متر/ثانية**.
**ان تستخدم خلايا كهروضوئية للتحكم فى فتح هذة الابواب واغلاقها* *وحماية للمعوقين فى اثناء دخولهم الى المصعد وخروجهم منه**.
**ان تركب اجهزة على* *الابواب تساعد فى ترك باب المصعد مفتوحا لمدة 6ثوان على الاقل فى الحالات التى لا* *تتوافر فيها الخلايا الكهروضوئية, وذلك لحماية المعوقين وبخاصة مستعملى العكازات* *الطبية -المساند الطبية- من خطر اغلاق الباب عليهم -- اثناء الدخول والخروج**.*​


----------



## السيد احمد (19 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مهدي صالح (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذة الدعوة والكلام الجميل


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مايو 2010)

محمد مهدي صالح قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذة الدعوة والكلام الجميل


 
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## CHE Amjad (22 مايو 2010)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حمزه (23 مايو 2010)

كتاب حلو الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مايو 2010)

الشكر لكم أخوتي 
أيمن حمزة 
CHE Amjad
على كلماتكم الحلوة


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى ذريتك


----------



## fares-v (27 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (27 مايو 2010)

*شكر*

مشكور و الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع المهم


----------



## مصطفى بصريات (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ياأخى


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## سمير شربك (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للاخوة مجدي- فارس- مصطفى -king 1
الحقيقة هذا الموضوع عبارة عن دورة كاملة وشكرا لكلماتكم الجميلة


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جداشكرا جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يونيو 2010)

وجدت من المفيد جدا إرفاق ملف بصيغة pdf 
كارت كنترول ميكرو بروسيسور موديل كاس 
من الشركة المصريه لتصميم وتصنيع النظم اللكترونيه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا مهندس سمير و بارك الله فيك 
هذه منحة الكرام لاخوة يستحقون 
ياريت لو فيه حاجة عن الصيانة و كيفية انتقاء المصاعد من حيث الغرض من الاستخدام و الحمولة و ابعاد الكابينة و علاقة ذلك بقدرة محرك المصعد وايه حكاية صغر محرك المصعد و مكان تركيبه 
مشكور مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يونيو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا مهندس سمير و بارك الله فيك
> هذه منحة الكرام لاخوة يستحقون
> ياريت لو فيه حاجة عن الصيانة و كيفية انتقاء المصاعد من حيث الغرض من الاستخدام و الحمولة و ابعاد الكابينة و علاقة ذلك بقدرة محرك المصعد وايه حكاية صغر محرك المصعد و مكان تركيبه
> مشكور مشكور جدا جدا


 
شكرا لك استاذ صبري سعيد 
يوجد كتاب بصيغة pdfفي الصفحه الثانية أو الثالثه مرفق يوضح طلباتك جميعها 

لك تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (12 يونيو 2010)

وجدت في الملتقى هذه المرفقات 
الرائعة عن تصميم وترميب المصاعد والأبعاد 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## سمير شربك (12 يونيو 2010)

وايضا المرفقات التاليه


----------



## eng.sanoo (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بحى الاخ الكبير سمير شربك ع المجهود الرائع 
كان لى طلب بس عايز صور توضخ خطوات تركيب المصعد الكهربى بالترتيب خطوة بخطوة


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يونيو 2010)

إليكم هذه المرفقات التصميمية للمصاعد


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يونيو 2010)

وايضا المرفقات التاليه


----------



## م احمد الدمرداش (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (18 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم الرجاء معلومات عن كيفية برمجة vvvf


----------



## هلام الغرب (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## السيد احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لأحمد وهلام والسيد أحمد لردهم الطيب وقراءتهم لمضمون الموضوع


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يونيو 2010)

أخى سمير مشكووووور دائماً
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة
كل الروابط تعمل جيدا والملفات جميعها تفتح بلا مشكلة,وشكرا للجميع.


----------



## رياض الخالدي (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور كثير باش مهندس: سمير
وارجوا منك ان تساعدني على ايجاد مرجع او شرح عن تركيب وصيانة المصاعد الكهربائية
واتمنى لك الأجر على كل المساعدات اللي تقدمها لكل المشاركين
مشكوووووووووووور كثييييير عزيزي


----------



## pestman12002 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله عن خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدحسكل (28 يونيو 2010)

المواضيع كتير قيمة وياريت تذكر بعض المراجع العلمية


----------



## حسام كردي (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي جهودك موضع تقدير​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للأخوة الأعزاء الذين تصفحوا واستفادوا من الموضوع 
واذكر السيد عادل 1980 والسيد ياسين محمد محمد والسيد رياض الخالدي 
والسيد pestman12002
والسيدممحمد حسكلوالسيد حسام كردي


----------



## سمير شربك (3 يوليو 2010)

اقدم لكم إضافة على موضوعنا 
كيفية إعداد إضبارة أعمال المصاعد وآلات الرفع والنقل 
وتتضمن : الأسس الناظمة 
الحسابات 
المصورات وجداول الكميات والمواصفات الفنيه 
كيفية الشراف على التنفيذ

مرفقه بثلاث صور


----------



## user11 (3 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا اخ سمير ووفق الله جهودك


----------



## سمير شربك (6 يوليو 2010)

لعيون المهندسين العرب 
اقدم لكم هذه الدراسة النادره وهي 
دراسة تصميمية ومذكرة حسابيه للمصاعد 
بالرابط التالي 

http://www.4shared.com/document/Ssmmr_JV/____.html
ةتتضمن شروحات مع صور وجداول ومعادلات حسابيه 
مع مذكرة حسابيه مفيدة جدا 
وهي إجابة واضحة لتساءلات كثيرة 

أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## samira80 (7 يوليو 2010)

*رسالة شكر*

اشكر كل من يشارك في ملتقى المهندس
و ارجو المنفعة للجميع


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يوليو 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> لعيون المهندسين العرب
> اقدم لكم هذه الدراسة النادره وهي
> دراسة تصميمية ومذكرة حسابيه للمصاعد
> بالرابط التالي
> ...


 كل الشكر ل samira80
مع التحيات للجميع


----------



## eng.sanoo (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ده يا جماعة مشروع كامل عن المصاعد
هندسة شبرا ........ ميكانيكا بور 2010
نســــــــــــألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/5lBn3Ghj/__online.html


----------



## سمير شربك (10 يوليو 2010)

eng.sanoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ده يا جماعة مشروع كامل عن المصاعد
> هندسة شبرا ........ ميكانيكا بور 2010
> نســــــــــــألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
> http://www.4shared.com/file/5lBn3Ghj/__online.html


 
أخي وحبيبي eng.sanoo
لك شكري وتحياتي يامعلم 
قدمت بدعه وإنجاز عن المصاعد فيديوهات نادره توضيحيه ورائعه ومشروع متكامل وبشكل واضح ومتقن تستحق عليه أحلى العبارات 
لااعرف باي العبارات اشكرك (عظيم أنت )

لك تحياتي وامتناني 

أدعوا الجميع لتحميل الرابط فهو عظمة عظمة 

والشكر للأخ ا لمبدع eng.sanoo


----------



## محمود العثمان (10 يوليو 2010)

*thanks*

الف شكر للمجهود فوق الرائع للعاملين على نجاح هالمنتدى الراقي وشكر خاص لsano


----------



## eng.sanoo (10 يوليو 2010)

> *أخي وحبيبي eng.sanoo
> لك شكري وتحياتي يامعلم
> قدمت بدعه وإنجاز عن المصاعد فيديوهات نادره توضيحيه ورائعه ومشروع متكامل وبشكل واضح ومتقن تستحق عليه أحلى العبارات
> لااعرف باي العبارات اشكرك (عظيم أنت )*


خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه 
اخى الكريم سمير شريك 
هذا بفضل الله ثم بفضل ما تعلمناه من سيادتكم


----------



## eng.sanoo (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لمشروع كامل عن المصاعد
هندسة شبرا ...ميكانيكا بور 2010
ده يا جماعة ملف وورد عربى عن المصاعد كامل
نســـــــــــــــــــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

http://www.4shared.com/document/sOhn60Gj/__bms.html
​


----------



## eng.mohamed40 (11 يوليو 2010)

اقدم شكرا خاصا لهيئة ادارة المنتدي 
وشكرا خاصا لزميلي في المشروع eng,sano
وقولة جزاك الله عنا كل خير
هندسة شبرا ميكانيكا باور 2010
مشروع تخرج BMS


----------



## POWER TECH COMPANY (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
*elevators *


----------



## حاتم العوكلي (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## سمير شربك (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل من حاتم العوكلي- power tech company- eng- mohameh d40-eng- sanoo
لقراءة الموضوع والكلمات الحلوه


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك خير الجزاء


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكراً على الطرح


----------



## hooold (31 يوليو 2010)

أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك بصراحه هذا ماكنت أبحث عنه


----------



## ehab_fox22 (31 يوليو 2010)

ولله يا بشمهندسين كنت محتاج كورس معتمد فى هذا المجال


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكل من ehab-fax22 والسيد Hoold والسيد ZIZO-abdelwahed والسيد مهندس عماد الحديثي 
لكلماتكم الحلوة بحقي ومتابعتكم للموضوع والأستفاده منه


----------



## فاضل محسنصالح (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا...............................ولكن ممكن اعطائنا رسم دائرة كهربائية لمصعد مكون من ثلاثة طوابق


----------



## محمد نعيم1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الراقي


----------



## a1a11988 (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتير الكم


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## أبو مصعب الصيداوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

بـــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــكم


----------



## asleepy (8 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أغسطس 2010)

فاضل محسنصالح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا...............................ولكن ممكن اعطائنا رسم دائرة كهربائية لمصعد مكون من ثلاثة طوابق


 
شكرا لكلامك الجميل 
ومن ضمن الصفحات يوجد دارات كهربائيه مختلفة 
يمكنك الأستعانه بها


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا 
وشكرا لكم لإطلاعكم على الموضوع 
وأخص الأخوه AsleePy-abo-habiba1-a1a11988- محمد نعيم 1- ابو مصعب الصيداوي 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## drmidooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت ارجو وضع روابط اخري للموضوع لان الروابط الحالية لا تعمل نظرا لعطل في الموقع
وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم آمين


----------



## فراس555 (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ibrahim_galal99 (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ملكـــ (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (16 أغسطس 2010)

إليكم أخوتي رابط جميع المواضيع في الصفحة الأولى رابط جديد 


http://www.4shared.com/file/XOlEmr-n/__online.html
ارجوا إبداء الراي بمشاكل الرابط


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## hasheesh (21 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جبار و مفيد جدااا لكم جزيل الشكر

لو تكرمت اريد عناوين محلات بيع قطع الغيار و الاكسسوار للمصاعد في وسط البلد وياريت عنوان محل لبيع اكسسوارات مستعملة لاني عندي مصعد شندلر وبعض القطع غير متاح 
لكم الشكر مقدما


----------



## medo20108351 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## medo20108351 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عباس الخالدي (23 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مميز ...تشكر عليه كثيراً


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## نهر الطيب (25 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا للجميع اود تعلم كيفية حساب معامل الامان لحبال المصاعد وكذلك المعادلات الخاصة بالسكك وكلم الشكر


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك الوفير


----------



## محمد البشبيشى (26 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## eng.sanoo (27 أغسطس 2010)

> *لو تكرمت اريد عناوين محلات بيع قطع الغيار و الاكسسوار للمصاعد في وسط البلد وياريت عنوان محل لبيع اكسسوارات مستعملة لاني عندي مصعد شندلر وبعض القطع غير متاح
> لكم الشكر مقدما*​


فى محلات كتير لقطع غيار المصاعد فى حلمية الزيتون


----------



## ماهر عطية (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وربي يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جميعا 
واكرر كل من عنده إضافات على الموضوع 
يمكنه ان يزيد 
وله الشكر والثواب


----------



## eng.ahmedas (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن بعض الروابط لا تعمل اعتقد لو تجعلها مرفقات يكون افضل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## على الشاعر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى بوركت

رمضان كريم


----------



## ahmed malik (1 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## eng.sanoo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبيين 
رمضان كريم 
دى ملفات وورد عن مشروع المصاعد 
هندسة شبرا
ميكانيكا قوى 2010
نســــــــألكم الدعـــــــــاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/_RSlNSDe/elevator_shoubra_2010.html


----------



## سمير شربك (2 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.sanoo قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبيين
> رمضان كريم
> دى ملفات وورد عن مشروع المصاعد
> هندسة شبرا
> ...


 بارك الله بك 
ملف مفيد باللغتين العربي والإنكليزي توضحي لجميع أجزاء المصعد 
مع الشرح وبالتفصيل 

أكرر الشكر الجزيل وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## bassem00 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## eng_joker (3 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ ..
الموضوع في غاية الأهميه ..
وانا ساستفيد منه ..
جزاكـ الله كل خير ..


----------



## سمير شربك (5 سبتمبر 2010)

bassem00 قال:


> مشكورين وجزاكم الله الف خير


 أهلا بك صديقي ويسعدني أن تكون مشاركتك الأولى 
بالأطلاع على الموضوع 
وغن كان لديك إضافات فاهلا بك


----------



## سمير شربك (5 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_joker قال:


> يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ ..
> الموضوع في غاية الأهميه ..
> وانا ساستفيد منه ..
> جزاكـ الله كل خير ..


 
أتمنى لك الفائده 
وغن كان لديك إضافات فاهلا بك


----------



## سمير شربك (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*المصاعد الهيدروليكية:**

إن مفهوم المصعد بسيط جداً وهو فقط بربط مقصورة بنظام رفع ولكن مصاعد الشحن متقنة أكثر بكثير من المصاعد العادية حيث أنها تحتاج إلى أنظمة ميكانيكية متقدمة لمعالجة الأوزان الكبيرة وتحتاج إضافة إلى ذلك إلى آليات تحكم ليستطيع الركاب تشغيل المصعد وإلى أدوات أمان لإبقاء كل شئء يسير بيسر.

هناك تصميمين رئيسيين للمصاعد الأكثر إستخداماً في هذه الأيام وهي المصاعد الهيدروليكية والمصاعد المشدودة، والنظام الهيدروليكي لديه ثلاثة أجزاء:




*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## المهندس اليائس (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك سمير وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.mohamed40 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انا سعيد جدا اني الموضوع ده اتعمل
انا كنت مشروع تخرج مصاعد ودوخت السبع دوخات علشان الاقي معلومة والله مالاقيتها سهلة خالص
بس الحمد الله اني الموضوع ده اتعمل انا ليا الشرف اني افيد اي حد محتاج حاجة في المصاعد
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه 
ايميلي لتلقي اي استفسارات
[email protected]
وشكر خاص لاستاذي محمود المصري شركة السلامة للمصاعد
ابن هندسة شبرا


----------



## سمير شربك (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*تكمله*



سمير شربك قال:


> *المصاعد الهيدروليكية:*
> 
> *إن مفهوم المصعد بسيط جداً وهو فقط بربط مقصورة بنظام رفع ولكن مصاعد الشحن متقنة أكثر بكثير من المصاعد العادية حيث أنها تحتاج إلى أنظمة ميكانيكية متقدمة لمعالجة الأوزان الكبيرة وتحتاج إضافة إلى ذلك إلى آليات تحكم ليستطيع الركاب تشغيل المصعد وإلى أدوات أمان لإبقاء كل شئء يسير بيسر.*
> 
> *هناك تصميمين رئيسيين للمصاعد الأكثر إستخداماً في هذه الأيام وهي المصاعد الهيدروليكية والمصاعد المشدودة، والنظام الهيدروليكي لديه ثلاثة أجزاء:*


 
لم يكتمل الموضوع لذلك 
ارفقته لكم 
بالشرح والصور


----------



## سمير شربك (7 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.mohamed40 قال:


> انا سعيد جدا اني الموضوع ده اتعمل
> انا كنت مشروع تخرج مصاعد ودوخت السبع دوخات علشان الاقي معلومة والله مالاقيتها سهلة خالص
> بس الحمد الله اني الموضوع ده اتعمل انا ليا الشرف اني افيد اي حد محتاج حاجة في المصاعد
> خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
> ...


 تحياتي لك 
اسعدتني كثيرا لأن قدمت الفائده لك ولأخوانك في هندسة سبرا 
وإن كان لديك اضافات على الموضوع أتمنى إغناء ملفنا بها 
اكرر تحياتي لك


----------



## انور محمود74 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## lorsfbs (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*


----------



## أبو أسحاق (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا الله وإياكم وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أبو المصاعد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و كثر من أمثالك 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي سمير


----------



## سمير شربك (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سوف أنقل لكم جميع الروابط لمختلف الكتب 
وابدا بالرابط التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/XOlEmr-n/__online.html
وفيه - التطبيقات والتمديدات الكهربائية 
- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائيه 
-الشروط الفنية العامة الخاصه 
- انواع المصاعد والأجزاء الرئيسية للمصعد 
- شروط الستلام وعرض تقديمي 
- متطلبات الأمان وجداول استلام المصعد 

وايضا الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/213017087/f15b9c37/__online.html
http://www.space-elevators.com.sa/mysite3/ara-about us.htm
http://m002.maktoob.com/alfrasha/ups/u/26720/31302/392545.gif
http://www.designwareinc.com/myhouse/images/house_pic13.gif
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_1.jpg
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_1.jpg
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_3.jpg
http://www.liftsanei.de/products/1_4.jpg
http://www.modernlifttech.com/pics/pic2.jpg
صور 
http://www.modernlifttech.com/pics/pic2.jpg
http://mostafaellord.jeeran.com/Per...ous-Gearless-Machine-for-Elevators-HRCLS-.jpg
http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1p...fD4BgA4rc2FqOBcpGiCM8t56hq327hjmCVMfoBklX5Zek
http://www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2006/1/magnet-elevator.jpg
http://www.alqudsliftsco.com/images/images/lift37a.jpg
http://mostafaellord.jeeran.com/20_1002.gif
http://mostafaellord.jeeran.com/olimp.jpg
http://m002.maktoob.com/alfrasha/ups/u/26720/31302/392517.jpg
وهذه المواقع الهامه جدا 

http://science.howstuffworks.com/elevator1.htm********
http://www.shsanei.com/cn_hdsj.asp
http://www.imem.com/c-173/componentes-de-ascensor.html
وسنلخص بقية الروابط والمواضيع تباعا 
اختصارا لفتح الصفحات 
وتحديث للوابط المنتهيه 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## سمير شربك (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وفي الصفحه 3 
معلومة عن برج دبي 
ورابط موقع هام جدا 
http://www.electroelsa.com/ar/ascensori-montacarichi.html

ورابط كتاب عن المصاعد
http://www.4shared.com/file/221111235/8026a0d/__online.html
وأيضا روابط في ص 3 في آخر الصفحه
وفي الصفحه 5 هامه جدا (روابط )
كما يوجد في ىخر الصفحه 5 مرفقات عن مختلف انواع الأكسسورات 
وفي الصفحه 6 موضوع السلامه في الصاعد


----------



## سمير شربك (20 سبتمبر 2010)

في الصفحه السابعه إيجابة على بعض اسئلة الأخوة 
وبعض الروابط لمواضيع عن المصاعد في الملتقى وهي 
مواضيع متنوعه عن المصاعد للأخ حسين ديب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153596.html
دائره مصعد كهربائي متعدد الطوابق باستخدام plc *** لن تجدها في اي مكان 
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178962.html
وبالصفحه 8 مواضيع وروابط غنية جدا ومفيدة ومواقع لشركات عالميه 
وبالصفحه 10 روابط لمئات الفيديوهات عن حركة المصاعد 
https://www.pond5.com/video-sound-effects-music/elevator.html
http://www.fotosearch.com/video-footage/elevator.html
والصفحه 11 هامه جدا 
والصفحه 12-13 صور جميلة جدا وكثيرة مفيده للجميع
وفي الصفحه 14 

*الكود المصري للمصاعد الكهربائية 
الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54081476...f88/___97.html*
*وفي الصفحه 15 *
*المعايير التصميمية للمصاعد الخاصة بذوىالاحتياجات المعاقين حركياً*
*وفي الصفحه 16 *​*وجدت من المفيد جدا إرفاق ملف بصيغة pdf 
كارت كنترول ميكرو بروسيسور موديل كاس 
من الشركة المصريه لتصميم وتصنيع النظم اللكترونيه


وفي الصفحه 17 
وجدت في الملتقى هذه المرفقات 
الرائعة عن تصميم وتركيب المصاعد والأبعاد 
وفي الصفحه 18 
كيفية إعداد إضبارة أعمال المصاعد وآلات الرفع والنقل 
وتتضمن : الأسس الناظمة 
الحسابات 
المصورات وجداول الكميات والمواصفات الفنيه 
كيفية الشراف على التنفيذ
وايضا 
اقدم لكم هذه الدراسة النادره وهي 
دراسة تصميمية ومذكرة حسابيه للمصاعد 
بالرابط التالي 

http://www.4shared.com/document/Ssmmr_JV/____.html
وفي الصفحه 19 رابط مشروع رائع جدا للأخ 
sanooده يا جماعة مشروع كامل عن المصاعد
هندسة شبرا ........ ميكانيكا بور 2010
نســــــــــــألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/5lBn3Ghj/__online.html
انصح الجميع بالإطلاع عليه 
وايضا منه 
ده يا جماعة ملف وورد عربى عن المصاعد كامل
نســـــــــــــــــــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

http://www.4shared.com/document/sOhn60Gj/__bms.html

كتاب مفيد جدا
وفي الصفحه 24 عن المصاعد الهيدروليكيه 

أتمنى أن وفقت في تلخيص الموضوع 

واكرر من لديه الخبرة والمعرفه بالمصاعد إضافة ماليه هنا​*​


----------



## انتروبي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك يا اخي للفائدة العظيمة التي قدمتها لي


----------



## سمير شربك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انتروبي قال:


> جزيل الشكر لك يا اخي للفائدة العظيمة التي قدمتها لي


 شكرا لك لكلماتك اللطيفه


----------



## سيد القعود الطايب (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وما قصرت بس ممكن حد يساعدني في اختيار المحرك المناسب


----------



## سيد القعود الطايب (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن كتاب في ميكانيكا الالات


----------



## سمير شربك (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سيد القعود الطايب قال:


> هل من الممكن كتاب في ميكانيكا الالات


 شكرا لك اخي سيد 
يمكنك الإعتماد على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176173.html

وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*


----------



## الحوت1384 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك .. في انتظار المزيد من الابداعات
تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*


 
بارك الله بك أخي تامر


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الحوت1384 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي


 
بارك الله بك أخي


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> بارك الله لك .. في انتظار المزيد من الابداعات
> تحياتي


 
أختي الفاضلة المهندسة جهاد بارك الله بك 
واتمنى أن تكوني استفدت من الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ارفق لكم أخواني مخططات عن تصميم وابعاد المصعد 
ورسوماته أثناء تنفيذ البناء


----------



## SHORAN (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedmadian (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر


----------



## eng.sanoo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحية خاصة للاخ سمير شربك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع 

وانا جيبلكم النهارده معايا ملف شامل عن المصاعد بس من الاخر 
والمفاجاة بقى انه كمان بالعــــــــــــــــربى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u384527.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?go40juuu1fnlpdm


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم511 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مششكوووور آخي ,, يـ ع ـطيكـ الـع ـآفيـهـ ٍِ 
ربي لآ يـ ح ـرمنآ منكـ ٍِ,] 

آخوكـ ,, هيثم الـ ع ـوآضي ]’ٍ


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## ماجد الورد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر لك ياباشمهندس


----------



## sk8er (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

انا مهندس ميكانيكا..بس مقتنع ان المهندس لازم يكون عنده المام بأى تخصص تانى خاصة ان الموضوع ده قريب من تخصصى 

شكرا


----------



## eng.mohamed40 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ببعت تحية خاصة للبشمهندس سنوسي 
وبشكره علي المجهود الكبير ده وبقوله حياك الله وابقاك لولديك عيد وجمال


----------



## سمير شربك (14 أكتوبر 2010)

sk8er قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا..بس مقتنع ان المهندس لازم يكون عنده المام بأى تخصص تانى خاصة ان الموضوع ده قريب من تخصصى
> 
> شكرا


 
كلامك صحيح أخي الكريم 
الهندسة بحر واسع وجميل أن يواكب المهندس الكثير من فروعها 
وشكرا لك


----------



## TURBOFAN (19 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع نادر وشيق مشكور على الموضوعات


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هل موضوع المهم


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد كنان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 اشكرك أخي اسكندر 
لإهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس فادي قيصر قال:


> عاشت ايدك على هل موضوع المهم


 اشرك أخي فادي لقرائتك للموضوع 
وأتمنى أن تكون قد استفدت منه 
وأنتظر ملاحظاتك وإضافاتك


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا لك أخي تامر


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد كنان قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 تحياتي لك أخي خالد 
ولك محبتي وشكرا


----------



## خالد ابراهيم محمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد ماده تستخدم لطلاء جنب من اجناب مدخنه بخاريه تكون هذه الماده شديدة امتصاص للحراره مع مراعاة ان المدخنه مصنوعه من الزجاج هذه الفكره ستستخدم فى مشرع تخرج طلبة هندسه اريد منكم الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد ابراهيم محمد قال:


> اريد ماده تستخدم لطلاء جنب من اجناب مدخنه بخاريه تكون هذه الماده شديدة امتصاص للحراره مع مراعاة ان المدخنه مصنوعه من الزجاج هذه الفكره ستستخدم فى مشرع تخرج طلبة هندسه اريد منكم الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


 أخي الكريم 
يمكنك طرح سؤالك بشكل مستقل في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية أو قسم التكييف والتبريد 
وشكرا


----------



## كلاد للمصاعد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ المحترم سمير شربك :- في البداية أشكرك على الشرح المفصل في ما يتعلق بتكوين المصاعد وما يدل هذا الا على حرصكم على الفائدة والنفع للجميع 

أخوكم أيمن حميد من كلاد للمصاعد سابقا وأبحث عن عمل جديد حاليا ؟؟


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

كلاد للمصاعد قال:


> الأخ المحترم سمير شربك :- في البداية أشكرك على الشرح المفصل في ما يتعلق بتكوين المصاعد وما يدل هذا الا على حرصكم على الفائدة والنفع للجميع
> 
> أخوكم أيمن حميد من كلاد للمصاعد سابقا وأبحث عن عمل جديد حاليا ؟؟


 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي كلاد للمصاعد 
ونتمنى أن نستفيد وتضيف على موضوعنا هذا من خلال تجربتك في التركيب والقطع والبرامج إن كان يوجد لديك 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## SAIFASAD (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور ين على مجهودكم الرائع وشكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## م.سطام (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سمير شربك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أود أن ادعم الموضوع مع انه موجود بصوره ابسط في الصفحات السابقه 
عوامل الأمان للمصاعد :
1. منظم السرعة الذي يعمل علي وقف تشغيل المصعد في حالة زيادة سرعة الكابينة عن السرعة المبرمجة للمصعد ( فرملة طوارىء) .
2. أن الكابينة تتحرك في حالة غلق جميع أبواب المصعد فقط .
3. جهاز ميكانيكي وكهربائي لمنع فتح الباب عند تشغيل المصعد .
4. وجود عين سحرية ( فوتوسيل ) تمنع غلق الباب في حالة دخول أي شخص الي الكابينة .
5. وجود جهاز حساس للضغط يمنع غلق باب الكابينة عند اصطدامه بأي جسم فيعاد فتح الباب فور دون ضرر علي الجسم المذكور .
6. في حالة قطع التيار الكهربائي أثناء تشغيل المصعد يوجد إنارة ذاتية لإضاءة الكابينة فورا .
7. جرس إنذار يعمل أتوماتيكياً عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي يوضع في مكان مخصص لذلك .
8. وجود تهوية بالكابينة تسمح بمرور الهواء من خارج الكابينة والعكس .
9. يمكن تركيب جهاز تليفون أو إنتركوم بين الكابينة للاتصال الخارجي عند الضرورة .
10. حساس حراري يعمل علي إيقاف المصعد عند زيادة حرارة الماكينة لحمايتها .
11. جرس إنذار عند وجود حمولة زائدة .
12. عدم وجود مواسير للمياه أو الكهرباء أو خلاف ذلك فى بئر المصعد
13. مساحة الكابينة تكون مناسبة للحمولة المطلوبة
14. أبعاد وفتحات غرفة المكن يجب أن تسمح بالحركة السلسة لعمال الصيانة .
15. توفير التهوية الكافية فى غرفة المكن .
16. أن أنارة غرفة المكن تكون كافية .
17. وجود أنارة طوارىء فى غرفة المكن .
18. مزايت علي السكك لمنع التآكل السريع للسكك ومرونة الحركة .
19. قدرة الماكينة مناسبة للحمل المقرر.
20. مساحة الكابينة مناسبة للحمل المقرر.
21. عدد و أقطار حبال الجر مناسبة الى الماكينة.
22. وجود عناصر تعويض فى المبانى العالية .
23. وجود شبك فاصل بين المصاعد فى البئر المشترك .
24. وجود أنارة ثابتة فى بئر المصعد .​


----------



## سمير شربك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

eng.sanoo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية خاصة للاخ سمير شربك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
> 
> وانا جيبلكم النهارده معايا ملف شامل عن المصاعد بس من الاخر
> ...


 بارك الله بك اخي eng.sanoo الله لاحرمنا منك 
ومن علمك وجزاك الله خيرا 
واعتذر لعدم الطلاع على الموضوع الرائع الذي اغنيت به موضوعنا 
شامل وكامل فيه كل شيء :
مكونات المصعد 
انواع المصاعد 
الأحتياجات المعماريه للمصاعد 
الخصائص التي تحكم تصميم المصعد 
المواصفات القياسية لبعاد الكبائن 
صيانة المصعد
وسائل الأمان والسلامه بالمصعد
المصاعد مخاوف واوهام ولكن أين الحقيقه 

فعلا شي جميل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اكرر الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?go40juuu1fnlpdm


----------



## كريستونا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية طيبةبحاجة لرسم هندسي لأبواب مصاعد مشفى مركزية الفتح وتلسكوبيةوكافة أمور المصاعد الحديثةيرجى إرسالها على [email protected]بالسرعة الممكنة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## gekotk (8 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات مفيده جدا وموضوعات متميزة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmood2 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ سمير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## habib2006 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي سمير شربك


----------



## i_allam (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## سمير شربك (14 نوفمبر 2010)

i_allam قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


 يسعدني أن تكون اول مشاركاتك 
بمتابعة موضوع الشامل 
وشكرا لكلماتك اللطيفة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## moaied (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eengeng (17 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks bb


----------



## omar pasha (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير اعضاء واداريين


----------



## mahmood2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

س/ماهومبدا العمل المصعد الكهربائى؟


----------



## mahmood2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير انشاء الله * وكل المشاركين والمشاركات فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب والعاملين فيها بخير


----------



## fmharfoush (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## فؤاد علي غفور (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## سمير شربك (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع قراءتهم للموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (20 نوفمبر 2010)

سأضيف على موضوعنا 
موضوع عن تفاصيل السلالم الكهربائية المتحركه وكيف يتم تصميمها 
تفاصيل السلالم الكهربية وكيف يتم تصميمها؟​السلالم الكهربية هي احدى عناصر الاتصال الرأسي في المبنى, وقد تصل بين طابقين او أكثر حسب الحاجة, وهي عنصر جمالي هام بالاضافة الى انه عنصر وظيفي بالدرجة الاولى في بعض المشاريع مثل المراكز التجارية وغيرها من انواع المباني التي يضيف وجود هذه السلالم الكثير اليه.

وقد يكون العنصر الاساس في التصميم بان تكون فكرة المشروع مبنية على وجود هذه السلالم بشكل أساسي ومميز بالمشروع.
ويراعى عند تصميم هذه السلالم توفر سلالم عادية بجانبها او قريبة منها في حال تعطلت او احتاجت لصيانة او ما شابه فلا يتوقف عمل المبنى عليها بدون حلول اخرى في الاوقات الطارئة.
اذا اردنا تصميم أحد السلالم الكهربية يجب علينا دراسة بعض الامور.
فبعد الانتهاء من تصميم شكل المصعد وتحديد مكانه نأتي الان لتصميم المصعد نفسه وتفاصيله. وأقصد هنا تحديد طول المصعد وشكله.
ويتم تحديد طول المصعد عن طريق معرفة :
- زاوية الارتفاع
- وارتفاع الطابق (او الطوابق)
وهناك زوايا مفضلة لهذه السلالم التي تسمح لنا بتصميمها بشكل مناسب وممكن, وهذه الزوايا 30 و 35 درجة.
هي طول السلم الحقيقي للدرجات الصاعدة
x1 هي مسافة التهئية لان السلم الكهربي يحتاج لتهئية قبل استعماله مباشرة
وهذه التهئية عبارة عن درجتين تتحرك بشكل افقي طبعا مرتبطة مع باقي الدرجات
x2 مسافة التهئية العلوية
L هو الطول الكلي
ويتم حساب A كما هو موضح بالصورة وكما في المعادلة التالية:
A = H * 1.732
لزاوية مقدراها 30 درجة
و
A = H * 1.428
لزاوية مقدراها 35 درجة
حيث H هو ارتفاع الطابق
ثم نوجد الطول الكلي للسلم عن طريق المعادلة البسيطة
L = A + x1 + x2
اخر نقطة اود التنويه لها
ان السلالم الكهربية غالبا ما تستخدم في فراغات كاملة
اما اذا اردنا انا يكون السقف العلوي متصل لحد السلم فيجب ترك مسافة لا تقل عن 2,3 متر
حتى تسمح بمرور الصاعدين بسهولة​


----------



## سمير شربك (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ساقدم لكم ملف رائع جدا وشامل ومفيد 
الكود المصري لأسس وتصميم وشروط تنفيذ المصاعد الكهربائية والهيدروليكية في المباني 
http://www.4shared.com/file/Gj6ielHQ/____.html
اتمنى الفائده للجميع 
وإبداء ملاحظاتكم


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سمير ارجو ان تساعدني في معرفه عطل في مصعد نوعه اوتيس كونترولne300 في حاله تلبي جميع الطلبات الداخليه وهي12طلب يقوم المصعد في تنفيز الامر ويقوم بلطلوع الي النهايه لاكن والاهم عند الطلوع دور دورواقوم بفتح الباب لكل دور واكون مسجل جميع الطلبات الداخليه يقوم في دوررقم3 ويعمل علي اسقاط جميع الطلبات المسجله ويعطي شرطه وينزل تلقائي ....وفي حاله النزول من اعلي اسجل جميع الطلبات الداخليه وانزل دوردور وفي كل دور افتح الباب الخارجي . تمام .لاكنعند الدور الخامس في فتح الباب الخارجي تسقط جميع الطلبات داخل الكبينه ويعطي شرطه علي المبين وينزل اتوماتيك ارجو منك ان تساعدني وجزاك الله شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخوك . عادل .


----------



## احمد القطاوي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك في اعمالك


----------



## أبو يمنى 2007 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً م سمير وكل من شارك في المعلومات المفيدة 
نسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم
مع إن لي 7 سنوات عمل في مجال المصاعد 
لكن أستفدت معلومات كثيرة لم أكن أتوقعها
بارك الله لكم في وقتكم وعملكم وأهلكم ومالكم


----------



## محمد رفعت مسيل (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## سمير شربك (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا 
تمنياتي أن اكون قد وفقت بإيصال المفيد لأخوتي جميعا 
فقط ادعوا لنا بالتوفيق 
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ساقدم لكم فلاش رائع عن عوامل الأمان للمصاعد الكهربائية والسلالم المتحركة
http://www.4shared.com/account/video/T6k7i6PB/safety_EDocFind1com.html#
سيفيد الجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي على ما تقوم به من ابداعات في عالم المصاعد الكهربائية 
ارجو الله تعالى ان يوفقك في كل خطوة تخطيها


----------



## هيثم النشر (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا وان شاء الله اعرف احمل


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bola (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
تسلم الايادى
يعطيك الف عافية
وتقبل فائق احـترامى وتقديـرى​_


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا 
لطيب ردودك الجميلة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخ سمير


----------



## anas234782 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا رب


----------



## سمير شربك (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أمنمحتب الصغير قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخ سمير


 اتمنى ان تكون قد افدت من هذا الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (19 ديسمبر 2010)

anas234782 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا رب


 شكرا لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارجو المساعده*



شكري المغرب قال:


> _من يريد معرفة كيفية اصلاح اعطال المصاعد واسرارها فانا في الخدمة لاني متخصص باصلاح اعطال المصاعد_


 عندي مصعد من نوع اوتيس وبه عطل ارجو ان تساعدني به في حاله تشغيل الطلبات الداخليه وهي 11 دور وفي حاله طلوع المصعد يستجيب الطلوع ولاكن عند وقوف المصعد امام الدور وفتح الباب 
في الدور الاول سليم و2و3و4و5و6و7في هزا الدور يعمل علي فصل باقي الطلبات ويعطي شرطه وينزل الي اسفل الي الدور الارضي


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

عندي مصعد من نوع اوتيس وبه عطل ارجو ان تساعدني به في حاله تشغيل الطلبات الداخليه وهي 11 دور وفي حاله طلوع المصعد يستجيب الطلوع ولاكن عند وقوف المصعد امام الدور وفتح الباب 
في الدور الاول سليم و2و3و4و5و6و7في هزا الدور يعمل علي فصل باقي الطلبات ويعطي شرطه وينزل الي اسفل الي الدور الارضي


----------



## brahimfg (21 ديسمبر 2010)

machkour ya samir


----------



## nady2000 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*​


----------



## سمير شربك (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنى من الجميع الأطلاع على أجزاء وتريب واقسام السلالم المتحركة 
من الرابط التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/document/zhMAMX_s/Escalator-Catalog-3rd-Ed.html


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*عندي مصعد من نوع اوتيس وبه عطل ارجو ان تساعدني به في حاله تشغيل الطلبات الداخليه وهي 11 دور وفي حاله طلوع المصعد يستجيب الطلوع ولاكن عند وقوف المصعد امام الدور وفتح الباب 
في الدور الاول سليم و2و3و4و5و6و7في هزا الدور يعمل علي فصل باقي الطلبات ويعطي شرطه وينزل الي اسفل الي الدور الارضي*​

ارجو من الله المساعده من الاخوه الاعزاء


----------



## MOHOO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ملفات قيمه جدا


----------



## ميدو ميكا (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك ...


----------



## A.3 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير لك أخي م\ سمير و الأخ م\ سانو
أنا أعمل في هذا المجال 3 سنوات و لم اجد كمية المعلومات المفيده و الصحيحه كما وجدتها هنا بارك الله فيكم و يشرفني ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع و لو بالشكر لكم.


----------



## سمير شربك (27 ديسمبر 2010)

a.3 قال:


> كل الشكر و التقدير لك أخي م\ سمير و الأخ م\ سانو
> أنا أعمل في هذا المجال 3 سنوات و لم اجد كمية المعلومات المفيده و الصحيحه كما وجدتها هنا بارك الله فيكم و يشرفني ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع و لو بالشكر لكم.


 
اهلا بك وانتظر مشاركتك في هذا المجال 
وتضع خبرتك في موضوعنا كل شيء عن المصاعد


----------



## راجي *** (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور الاخ سمير 
ولكن لماذا يطلع تحذير ان هذه المواقع 
تحوي برامج ضارة للحاسوب .


----------



## hammas (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud me (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوبكر عساكر (4 يناير 2011)

كيفية التصميم للتروس


----------



## mohamed atia (4 يناير 2011)

نشكركم على ما يقدم من جهد ولكن ملف الرابط الاول والثانى لايعمل


----------



## SHORAN (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2011)

تحياتي للجميع اهتمامكم بالموضوع المصاعد 
ودائما اتمنى اضافات وفيديوات ودراسات حول الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2011)

ارفق لكم المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية 
اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا 
الملف رقم 4 ورقم 7 لايعملو
يرجى التأكد 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2011)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بارك الله بكم
> موضوع ممتاز


 
شكر الردك الجميل أخي غسان 
وقد قدمت لاحقا مواضيع عن السلامة بالمصاعد الكهربائية والسلالم المتحركة


----------



## المهندس عمر العراق (8 يناير 2011)

منظومة تبريد 2طن تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية الرجاء التصميم الكامل


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2011)

هدية لملتقى المهندسين العرب 
فيديو حصري مترجم كيف يعمل المصعد 
شوف واشكرني 
http://www.4shared.com/video/NWP_QVQZ/flv.html


----------



## السيد نور الدين (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك علي هذا الفديو الجميل


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيرا 
يا استاذ المصاعد


----------



## سمير شربك (13 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا كثيرا
> يا استاذ المصاعد


بارك الله بك أخي محمد 
وشكرا لمرورك 
وشكرا لكل ماتقدمه من مواضيع قيمة في قسم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (18 يناير 2011)

very good subject


----------



## A HASSAN (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## سمير شربك (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بكم وشكرا لكم لأهتمامكم بالموضوع 
*هدية لملتقى المهندسين العرب 
فيديو حصري مترجم كيف يعمل المصعد 
شوف واشكرني 
http://www.4shared.com/video/NWP_QVQZ/flv.html*​


----------



## أبن الوطن (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبن الوطن (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## angryfriday (27 يناير 2011)

إلى كل مصري عايش خارج مصر انقل النداء ده في كل المتتديات والمواقع المصرية .. التجمعات بعد صلاة الجمعة في كل الكنائس والمساجد المعروفة والتوجه في مسيرات إلى ميدان التحرير في القاهرة وكل مقرات الحزب الوطني في كافة مدن مصر للاحتجاج والتظاهر السلمي ويا ريت تنشروا اللينك ده


----------



## saad_srs (27 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
فقد اغنيتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة عن المصاعد
اسال الله ان يوفقك


----------



## سيف دكين (28 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## Eng.Redha (31 يناير 2011)

*تحية طيـبــــــــــــــــــــــة*

عاشت ايديك استاذ سمير على هذه التغطية الجميلة لكل مايخص المصاعد الكهربائية. وانشالله التوفيق والتواصل الدائم.


----------



## سمير شربك (6 فبراير 2011)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> فقد اغنيتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة عن المصاعد
> اسال الله ان يوفقك


 بارك الله بك اسعدتني بمرورك


----------



## سمير شربك (6 فبراير 2011)

سيف دكين قال:


> مشكووووووور يا هندسة


شكرا لك 
اسعدتني بمرورك


----------



## سمير شربك (6 فبراير 2011)

eng.redha قال:


> عاشت ايديك استاذ سمير على هذه التغطية الجميلة لكل مايخص المصاعد الكهربائية. وانشالله التوفيق والتواصل الدائم.


 شكرا لك 
اتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت لك الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## سمير شربك (6 فبراير 2011)

رابط يمكن 
الأطلاع منه على كتب بصيغة df 
عن المصاعد 
http://www.pdfgeni.org/fd/elevator-pdf.html


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2011)

ربط فيديو تعليمي مفيد جدا وبسيط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQHqANMKYR0
ارجوا الفائدة للجميع


----------



## الشلهوب (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## montagui1 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## سمير شربك (16 فبراير 2011)

السلالم المتحركة: عدة أنواع وهى تستعمل عادة فى الأماكن المكتظة بالناس لسرعة الحركة ويمكن أن تكون فى اتجاة واحد أو اتجاهين متضادين أو متوازيين.





كيف تعمل السلالم المتحركة ؟

إن السلالم المتحركة أحد الآلات الباهظة التي يستخدمها الناس في قاعدة منتظمة ولكنها من الأجهزة السهلة الاستخدام وإن السلالم المتحركة عبارة عن انحراف بسيط على حزام حامل أي زوج من حلقات سلسلة دوارة يسحبان سلسلة من الدرجات في دورة ثابتة تقوم على نقل الكثير من الناس مسافة قصيرة وفي سرعة جيدة.
اسم هذه السلالم 
عرفت هذه السلالم بأسماء متنوعة مثل "السلالم المتنقلة " traveling staircase) "المصعد المائل " (inclined elevator) و" السلالم السحرية" (magic stairway) قام بعدها تشارلز سيبريرجر الذي صمّم السلالم الحديثة في عام 1900 بوضع الاسم لهذه السلالم والذي التصق بها أخيراً "السلالم المتحركة" (escalator) وأتى تعبيره هذا من جمع (elevator) والتي تعني المصعد و(scala) وهي كلمة لاتينية تعني الخطوات.
إنّ أساس المصعد زوج من السلاسل يدوران حول زوجين من المسننات ويقوم محرك كهربائي بتدوير المسننات في القمة والتي تقوم بالتالي بتدوير حلقات السلسلة وإن المصعد المثالي يستخدم محرك تبلغ قدرته 100 حصان لتدوير المسننات وإن نظام السلسلة والمحرك وضعا داخل جملون وهو عبارة عن تركيب معدني يمتد بين طابقين.
وتقوم السلسلة الدوارة بتحريك سلسلة من الدرجات بدلاً من أن تحرك سطح مستوي كما في الحزام الحامل وإنّ أكثر شيء مدهش في المصعد هي طريقة تحرك هذه الدرجات فبينما تتحرّك السلاسل تبقى الدرجات مستوية دائماً وفي قمة وأسفل المصعد تنطوي الدرجات على بعضها البعض مشكلة سطح مستوي وهذا يجعل الصعود والنزول عن الدرجات أكثر سهولة وفي الرسم البياني الآتي يمكنك أن ترى كيف تقوم السلالم بفعل كل هذه الأمور.

إن لدى كلّ درجة من السلالم المتحركة مجموعتين من العجلات التي تقوم بالدوران على طول مسارين منفصلين وإن المجموعة العليا (العجلات التي تقع بالقرب من قمة الدرج) توصل إلى السلاسل الدائرة وتسحب كذلك عن طريق محرك المسننات في قمة المصعد وتنزلق المجموعة الأخرى للعجلات ببساطة على طول مسارها وراء المجموعة الأولى.

تم مباعدة الدرجات كل على حدة بطريقة معينة بحيث ستبقى كلّ درجة مستوية دائماً وفي قمة وأسفل المصعد تستوي المسارات بشكل أفقي وبذلك يصبح السلم مسطح وإن كلّ درجة لديها سلسلة من الأخاديد ولذلك ستتطابق مع الدرجات التي تقع خلفها وأمامها أثناء هذا التسطيح​


----------



## سمير شربك (20 فبراير 2011)

برنامج لحساب تكلفة المصعد بالدولار 
ويعطيك حسب النوع هيدروليم أو شد وتكلفة المحرك والكبين وحسب العدد من المصاعد 
ولي نوع 
منزل مشفى -مدرسة -----
ولي عدد من الطوابق 
http://www.thyssenkruppelevator.com/energy%20calculator/energy.aspx
ادعولنا ياشباب


----------



## ihnasia (21 فبراير 2011)

اللهم بارك لك يا اخى وبارك لوالديك فيك
وارحمهم رحمة لا يسعها شئ
مشكور 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## haytham khalil (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2011)

ihnasia قال:


> اللهم بارك لك يا اخى وبارك لوالديك فيك
> وارحمهم رحمة لا يسعها شئ
> مشكور
> وجزاك الله خير


 


haytham khalil قال:


> شكرا


 


saad_srs قال:


> مشكورررررررررر
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
بارك الله بكم جميعا 
وشكرا لكلماتكم الطيبة 
وأتمنى من الجميع الأطلاع على الموضوع صفحة صفحة 
فكل شيء تريده موجود ضمن الصفحات 
ولكم التوفيق


----------



## سمير شربك (4 مارس 2011)

موقع مفيد لتصميم ونماذج الكبائن
ويوجد بالموقع ملف pdf عن نماذج الكبائن 
http://alookcabs.com/index.html


----------



## mohamed mech (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سمير :84:
هذا موضوع مميز جدا من مواضيعك الهامة :16:​


----------



## سمير شربك (6 مارس 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> هدية لملتقى المهندسين العرب
> فيديو حصري مترجم كيف يعمل المصعد
> شوف واشكرني
> http://www.4shared.com/video/nwp_qvqz/flv.html


 سأعيد تحميله من جديد


----------



## سمير شربك (6 مارس 2011)

رابط كيف تعمل المصاعد 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPxEPfTD454


----------



## moaidgazy (7 مارس 2011)

مشكور وحياك الله على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كريم الضوينى (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bibo2t (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wana55 (14 مارس 2011)

شكراً اخى الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (19 مارس 2011)

moaidgazy قال:


> مشكور وحياك الله على هذا المجهود الرائع


 


كريم الضوينى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


bibo2t قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


 


wana55 قال:


> شكراً اخى الكريم


 بارك الله بكم جميعا 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد جمال السنباطى (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ابوجبل (22 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم وربنا يوفقك دائماً لفعل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed haytham (28 مارس 2011)

good


----------



## mksakr (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malk alehsas (7 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا مراجعة الروابط لانه بعد التحميل الملف لا يعمل وشكرا لك على المجهود


----------



## 1مييم (8 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم من فضلك الملفات الموضوعه لم استطع فتح اي شئ منها حتى بعد تغير الاسم لم يفتح فهل من توضيح لطريقة فتح هذه الملفات وشكرا


----------



## جعفرشريف (12 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك اخي ونسال الله التوفيق 
لكن الملف الذي تم انزاله لا يعمل


----------



## amsa1415 (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندى شركة مصاعد بسيطه كده على قدى وكنت عايز اعرف من حضراتكم كيفية الحصول على الوكاله لنوع معين من المصاعد ؟؟؟ وكيفية التوسع فى هذا المجال ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزت غنيم (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك0


----------



## اسامةسمير (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## على المهدى (11 مايو 2011)

حقيقى ممتاز جدا​


----------



## على المهدى (11 مايو 2011)

amsa1415 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى شركة مصاعد بسيطه كده على قدى وكنت عايز اعرف من حضراتكم كيفية الحصول على الوكاله لنوع معين من المصاعد ؟؟؟ وكيفية التوسع فى هذا المجال ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

أخى الكريم
بما أنك عندك شركة مصاعد بسيطة
انا سوف أكتب توبيك الأن عن أحتياجى الى مصعد شخصى لظروف صحية
أرجو المشاركة​


----------



## عاشق الظلام (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك كثير الشكر على هالافادة 
و الله يعطيك طول العمر يا اخي 
لكن انا احتاج مخطط لوحة التحكم نفسها 
وكيفية التعمل معها 
لمصاعد الفيتور كرت ال دبليو 8 او اف دبليو 20 
ومصاعد الا جي 
و مصاعد السجما 
و الك كثير الشكر 
ونوع من الخصوصية اذا بتحب اراسلك عن طريق البريد الالكتروني


----------



## عاشق الظلام (11 مايو 2011)

بعد السلام يا 1مممم
افتحها عن طريق فتح بستخدام شرائح البور بوينت


----------



## صفدي (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hassan omran (16 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك لك في اهلك ومالك*

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك لك في اهلك ومالك وشكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم على (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة الجميلة وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م. محمد جمعه (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## heshamdewedar (7 يونيو 2011)

*شركة صناعيه كبرى بمدينة العبور بالقاهره تطلب الوظائف الأتيه لمصنعها الجديد :
1- مدير جوده : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى .
2-مدير امن صناعى و سلامه مهنيه : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى 
3- مهندس ميكانيكا خبره من5 الى 10 سنوات فى مجال الهيدروليك .
4- مهندس كهرباء خبره من 2 الى 10سنوات فى المجال الصناعى و يجيد العمل على PLC
5- مهندسين فلزات خبره من 2 الى 10 سنوات فى المجال الصناعى .
ترسل السيره الذاتيه على البريد الالكترونى التالى :
[email protected] *


----------



## احمد عباس كريم (7 يونيو 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> أضع لكم جميع محاضرات المصاعد الكهربائية
> 1- التمديدات والتطبيقات الكهربائية
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374269/en81-113.ppt.html
> 2- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية منقول
> ...


شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## said shabana (10 يونيو 2011)

اود أن أضيف أن نظام الترس قد تطور بشكل كبير ليشمل العديد من المعدات كما يتضح من اللينك التالي
http://www.electroelsa.com/ar/referenze.html


----------



## فؤاد النحاس (14 يونيو 2011)

good


----------



## سيد طوسون (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الجميل اود من حضرتك صور توضح تقفيل الكابينة من الداخل ومن الخارج مع شرحها


----------



## fouad1988 (19 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## lakdhar (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً
:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ecc1010 (20 يونيو 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاءاً وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم أمين*


----------



## ecc1010 (20 يونيو 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاءاً وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم أمين*


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## التاج كيلا (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## عبدالرحمن9 (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## geniusse01 (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ودكسلا44 (4 يوليو 2011)

شكراًجزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## ابوفاروقي (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## nabe (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كنت محتاج لهذه المعلومات


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس سمير

محتاج من الكود علاقة سرعة المصاعد بعدد ادوار المبنى
و ذلك لمصاعد الركاب
و مصاعدالاسرة فى المستشفيات
و مصاعد البضائع
ضرورى مش هوصيك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elmuthana algaali (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على العمل الجميل


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمار حلالي (25 يوليو 2011)

اسكنك الله الجنة


----------



## elmuthana algaali (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور الله يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## بكري السودان (3 أغسطس 2011)

اسمعينا وهدي باالك خايفـة من ريدتناا مالك ديمـة نسـأل عن عيونك ولسـة منتظريـن سؤاالك


----------



## mad_yugi88 (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Yaser Al Anii (9 أغسطس 2011)

ممنونين من الجهد اخي العزيز


----------



## nabil hassan (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على التقديم والمجهود وياريت ترفق النص الأصلي إذا كان مترجم عن اللغة الإنكليزية مع الشكر سلفاً


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (11 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع جميل جدا وطريقة شرحكم ليه جميلهبارك الله لكم فيه


----------



## baraa harith (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك حلبي (14 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ سمير المحترم:

اشكرك على وضع روابط هذه المحاضرات على الموقع ، جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك حلبي (14 أغسطس 2011)

الأخوة والزملاء 
تعقيباً على الموضوع الرابط التالي يمكنكم من تنزيل محاضرة جميلة عن أسس تصميم ودراسة السلالم الكهربائية المتحركة ، أرجو أن تكون مفيدة للجميع.
ملاحظة: علم الرفع والنقل هو علم واسع لا يختص فقط بالمصاعد والسلالم لذا أقترح أن يتم تصنيفه بصفحة مستقلة ضمن الهندسة الميكانيكية مع الشكر للجميع ولإدارة الموقع
http://www.mediafire.com/?ek99gp0bul6x355


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## os.harb (16 أغسطس 2011)

thanks man


----------



## متعب البقمي (17 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر لك أخ سمير.....ننتظر المزيد


----------



## elswany (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## وطيد الهادي (26 أغسطس 2011)

الى المشرفين والمهندسين الكرام ..ممكن مخطط مبسط لدائره كهربائيه لمصعد مع الشكر


----------



## عصاميات (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dodo2050 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مساعده انواع الزيوت المستخدمه فى المصاعد
ممكن الموتور الذى يتم لفه فى المصاعد يتحمل كم من الوقت عن الوتور الجديد علما بان المصعد شغال 24 ساعه


----------



## dodo2050 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اهم الاختبارات الهامه و الحساسه التى تجرى على المصعد و التى تتم قبل الاستلام الابتدائى
ارجو الرد السريع 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_7moud (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
وارجو الافاده بالمزيد في هذا المجال 
واذا كان لديك معلومات بالصور عن التركيب وصيانه الاعطال والصيانه الدوريه فأرجو منك الافاده


----------



## فريد يحيى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا من كل قلبي


----------



## سيدمحمدسليمان (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ااااااااااااجزيلاااااااااا


----------



## سيدمحمدسليمان (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اتمنى الأستفادة المرة القادمة


----------



## ahmedway88 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بوراشد88 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليك اخى الفاضل 

سؤالى لك ركبت بالبناية مصعد يوناني فى البداية كان جيد ولكن بعد مرور 3 اشهر بدا يتعطل مرات عدة كان يتعطل بالشهر 3 او 4 على الرغم من الصيانة الشهرية 

يا ترى ما هو السبب فلا رايك 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (20 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة... شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم شندى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة تقبل تحياتي ومروري


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي هذا مو رابط هذي متاهه اريد اعرف شلون اشوف الفيديو الله يجزاك خير.......؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله*


----------



## safety113 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هل لديكم مواصفات المصاعد المخصصة لاخلاء المشافي بحالات الطوارئ
بارك الله بكم


----------



## naje (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووورررررررر*


----------



## عبد الله بدير (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## m_as (12 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_as (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يوجد نوع من المصاعد الهيدروليكية له بكرات وحبال ويرتفع عن طريق الحبال وهو هيدروليكي بنفس الوقت هل عندكم فكرة عنه أو شرح له؟


----------



## mustafa49 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*


----------



## وسام كريم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ممنووووووووووووووووون بكد شعر راسي​


----------



## abusaeed333 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات


----------



## normane-116 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*​


----------



## amsa1415 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

لو امكن اريد الحصول على كتالوجات خاصه بانواع الماكينات المختلفه والتى توجد فيها العلاقه بين الحموله كجم والقوه حصان وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام أبو الجود11 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## انمار السراج (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر مناتي (19 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## مهندس سعد العراقي (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا عنا.. ^_^*


----------



## مهندس سعد العراقي (21 يناير 2012)

*:20:جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا عنا.. ^_^*


----------



## ABU ALI 2020 (24 يناير 2012)

*مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز 
بارك الله فيك اخي*


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (24 يناير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس وليد صبحى (24 يناير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng2015 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الموضوع مفيد 

بس الرابط رقم 7 ما يفتح مادري ايش المشكلة​


----------



## روشة ارجان (30 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي على الموضوع


----------



## adnan132 (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك اله فيك ، موضوع ممتاز ، ولكن اولا كيف يمكن التأكد من عيار الريليه الحرارية
ثانيا يتم اجراء فحص البراشوت كما ذكرت بالضبط ولكن بحمل 25 % زيادة على الحمل الاسمي حسب المواصفة لما يكون البراشوت تدريجي (progressive )وبنفس الحمل الاسمي لما يكونن البروشوت لحظي 
(instatious) ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## FreeEngineer (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس5 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الغالي


----------



## الافريق (13 فبراير 2012)

هل جربت هذا الموقع انه يعمل بنظام جديد وغريب وشيق ادخل واشترك لاتفوتك الفرصة فتندم :ـ
http://signup.wazzub.info/?lrRef=0096baf6


----------



## manshas (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## بن حميده (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالنجومي (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي الافاده


----------



## سلام النداوي (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس وليد صبحى (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور الاخ سمير على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## abdalla fox90 (26 فبراير 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## mahmoud amat (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. لقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع... بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abdelfatahalmasry (6 مارس 2012)

اشكرك جدا هذا الموضوع مهم جيدا لي


----------



## ساميه رجب جبر (7 مارس 2012)

المعلومات جيده جدا عن المصاعد ولكن لم تشبع معلوماتنا عن التصميم وخصوصا ان معظم تخصصات الميكانيكا لم تدرسه


----------



## خرخوم (8 مارس 2012)

اي استفسار بخصوصالمصاعد انا جاهز للرد


----------



## ahmed malik (9 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## khalidwdn (26 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Nowaf221 (7 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير 
ويعطيك ربي العافية


----------



## مروان القصار (9 مايو 2012)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان القصار (24 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mr-abdulaziz (28 مايو 2012)

جزاااااك الله خير


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ام عبد الحمن طارق (13 يونيو 2012)

انا متشكرة ليك جدا و اريد معلومات عن شبكات الغاز الطبية


سمير شربك قال:


> أقدم لكم موضوع عن طريقة استلام المصاعد الكهربائية
> من ندوة مصاعد كهربائية كنت قد حضرتها
> اتمنى الفائدة للجميع
> شروط استلام المصاعد الكهربائية
> ...


----------



## ام عبد الحمن طارق (13 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك ارجو ارسال لى معلومات عن شبكة الغازات فى المستشفيات


----------



## elbarkyeng (19 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*

الف شكر على المجهود معلومات كتير حلوة -


----------



## eng.samir1 (21 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## tfali (22 يونيو 2012)

موضوعات ممتازه و في غايه الاهميه المطلقه الله يحزيك خير للمجود الكبير والف شكر


----------



## taratalnajaf (22 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات المفيدة جداً .. و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## dodo2050 (24 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتو عايز اى حد متخصص فى المصاعد الاتوماتيك يرد على فى الاختلافات الاساسيه بين المصعد نصف الاتوماتيك و الاتوماتيك 
وخصوصا الابواب
وما هى وسائل الامان فى الابواب وكيفية حركتها
وما هو نظام الزحلقه فى المصاعد نصف الاتوماتيك
ومما يتكون ارجو الرد لان الموضوع هام


----------



## مبارك الرشيدي (8 يوليو 2012)

جزااااك الله خيراا


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ماهر محمود المهندس (16 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله بيك وزادك علما ورزقك الاخلاص

*


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ali ameralshouk (26 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ziayad (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله ولايحرمنة من مشاركاتك


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشششكور .. و بارك الله بك 
تحياتي


----------



## Hesham alshak (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل شيء عن المصعد*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
واود ان اضيف جزء خاص بالتحكم بالمصعد وتشغيله
وهو المكروبروسسور المبرمج وهذا ملف pdf منقول عن 
الاخ / محمود الشرنوبي
الرابط
كارت كونترول.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - hesham alshak alshak​


----------



## Hesham alshak (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل شيء عن المصعد*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
واود ان اضيف جزء خاص بالتحكم بالمصعد وتشغيله
وهو المكروبروسسور المبرمج وهذا ملف pdf منقول عن 
الاخ / محمود الشرنوبي
الرابط
كارت كونترول.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - hesham alshak alshak​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (17 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ضيف سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Hesham alshak (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فيديو مكروبرسيسور المصعد الكهربائي مع كيفيت البرمجه
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9QIi8vD9/__online.html​


----------



## ahmed malik (1 نوفمبر 2012)

المصاعد علم واسع ورائع من كل الجوانب سوا فى التركيب او التشغيل حتى الاشخاص الذين يستخدمونه.


----------



## md beida (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز حياك​الله​وجزاك​الله​خيرا​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للمهندس سمير شربك هذا الملف القيم الشامل​


----------



## adiga eng (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## م مصطفى حيدر (14 يناير 2013)

*رد: المصاعد الكهربائية*

مشكورر صديقي


----------



## teamwork_eng (14 يناير 2013)

نقوم بعمل الدراسات والتصميمات الكهربائية والميكانيكية وانظمة الحريق وإعداد جداول الكميات والحصر والمخططات التنفيذية للمكاتب الهندسية الايميل بالتوقيع ونشكركم للتعاون الفريق الهندسي للتصميمات والدراسات


----------



## safwat_mohamed (10 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يااخى الكريم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## توتة85 (23 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## eng-sama (5 مارس 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 مارس 2013)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 مارس 2013)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## basharawaad (28 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً​


----------



## samara1 (1 أبريل 2013)

*شئ جميل*

بعض مواضيعي كتالوك من كاتربلر []


----------



## amr habib (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ممكن يكون فيه احسن من كده شرح ولا ايه


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Engineer210 (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووور


----------



## gen.sa6363 (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاكى الله خيرا:34:​
​


----------



## gen.sa6363 (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## هند الجابري (20 أبريل 2013)

شكراً:75:


----------



## sakouty (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا بس ياريت لو ترفعهم على فورشارد عشان زيدو ده غريب وبيحمل باتشات فيروسات بدل الفايلات


----------



## قصي حمودي (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر​:56:


----------



## SAMEH7777 (22 مايو 2013)

سمير شربك قال:


> أضع لكم جميع محاضرات المصاعد الكهربائية
> 1- التمديدات والتطبيقات الكهربائية
> Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu
> 2- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية منقول
> ...



بارك الله لك


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## roush2040 (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الضامن (27 مايو 2013)

ياريت لو حد عنده خطه صيانه للمصاعد يرفقها للاستفاده منها ضروري 

بالأجزاء ومواعيد صيانتها وحبذا الكيفيه ضروري 

اخوكم لسه خريج


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## abotota2001 (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## elgamlaa (6 يونيو 2013)

الاخ بشار المحترم
شكر وتقدير علي هذا الملف ونرجوا من المشرفيين الكرام تثبيت هذا الملف لكي يستفيد اكبر عدد ممكن من المهندسيين جزاكم الله الخير الوفير


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

كنت محتاج الموضوع ده جدا...وحالا هبدأ اقرا بالتفصيل


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

رائع


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## YAGHE (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للسيد *سمير شربك* وكل الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا الموضوع 

يطلب من ادرة الموقع تجميع الروابط في صفحة واحدة لسهولة الوصول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## كريسو4ever (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fada. (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: المصاعد الكهربائية*

موضوع رائع


----------



## samehabudalo (12 يوليو 2013)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخ بشار المحترم
> جميع الملفات شغالة100%
> ولكن لدي ملاحظة اعد تسمية الملف الذي لا يعمل لديك مرة اخرى باي اسم
> وانشاء الله سيعمل
> مع التقدير



أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وكل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة0
أرجو إضافة معلومات تخص مصاعد او رافعات السيارات الكراجات في المباني العالية0اقصد
Automatic autopark with turning table


----------



## samehabudalo (12 يوليو 2013)

عزيزي أي معلومات عن مواقف السيارات العمودية وطاولة الدوران في الابنية العالية


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز
بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## samehabudalo (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرًا أخي الكريم
Any thing about automated Garage
Design Andrzej mechanizmach used


----------



## samehabudalo (14 يوليو 2013)

Tall building automated garage
Please


----------



## baqi (15 يوليو 2013)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## baqi (15 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ابجث عن عنوان دورة تدريبية في building management system


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## IBRAHEM.B.JASSIM (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بيك اخي معلومات مفيدة خاصة واني طالب هندسة


----------



## mido eldegwi (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو احمد الطارق (6 أغسطس 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## honey007 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات مفيده حقا


----------



## عتي النبوي جاد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاخ الكريم*

الموقع عندي لا يعمل
هل هناك مشكله


----------



## سمير شربك (5 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPxEPfTD454


----------



## سلامه ارزيقات (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*تكنولوجيا المصاعد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .......
انا بحاجه الى كتاب يتعلق بتدريس مادة تكنولوجيا المصاعد


----------



## فالح بن حنتوش (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## طارق الأشوح (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*الفاصل بين الاجزاء المتحركة لمصعدين داخل بئر واحد*

تنص الاكواد علي ضرورة وجود فاصل بين الاجزاء المتحركة لمصعدين داخل بئر واحد فمن اي مادة يكون الفاصل وعلي اي ارتفاع يجب عمله؟ وهل يجوز ان يكون شبك حديد مع زوايا مثلا بدلا من طابوق؟ . برجاء الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr.younis.89 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس انا عندى سؤال عن موتور gearless هل سرعته تكون اقل من الموتور العادى يعنى لو الاتنين بينجوا نفس عدد اللفات حتكون كابينه الجيرلس 
اقل فى السرعه من الموتور العادى 
انا سمعت ان فى حالة الجيرلس و التعليق 2 الى 1 نقسم السرعه على 2 يعنى لو السرعه 2 م/ ث تبقى 1م/ث 


شكرا ,,,,​​


----------



## Hamo12 (15 يناير 2014)

مش عارف اجيب الملف بتاع الموضوع كيف اجيبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Softdream (3 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز سمير اذا تسمح تراسلني على ايميلي [email protected] 
او مكالمتي هاتفيا 00966508040660 إذا امكن 
للأهميه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير شربك (23 مارس 2014)

ملف رائع جدا


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## hasheesh (3 أبريل 2014)

eng.sanoo قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبيين
> رمضان كريم
> دى ملفات وورد عن مشروع المصاعد
> هندسة شبرا
> ...



الروابط لا تعمل اعتقد لو تجعلها مرفقات يكون افضل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossam sobhy shaba (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sapry313 (24 أبريل 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غبد الحميد طبانة (6 مايو 2014)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## خالد ابو ادهم (11 يونيو 2014)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## م/إسلام محمد (14 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود لكن الملف رقم 5 شروط الاستلام الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## pocksh277 (21 يوليو 2014)

سلمت يامهندس وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## eng_mohamed fakhr (2 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## m3araby (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
السادة المهندسين الافاضل

الرجاء المساعدة في توضيح الفارق بين الكود الصيني للمصاعد gb7588 و الكود الاوروبي en81 و هل هم متطابقين ام لا و ما هي اوجه التطابق و الاختلاف ​


----------



## alsouf (19 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك المسلمين


----------



## ميدو العبادى (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dilberen (4 أكتوبر 2014)

هل من الممكن ان تضيفو مع الشرح بعض الرسومات.
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (7 ديسمبر 2014)

تقدم شركة فرست السعودية للمصاعد فيديو توضيحى يبين خطوات تركيب وتتشغيل مصعد ركاب كهربائى
(( تنويه : الفيديو ليس من تصميم الشركة ))
​https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=610604162341317&set=vb.196123817122689&type=2&theater


----------



## سمير شربك (7 ديسمبر 2014)

الجدول التالى يوضح المساحة المناسبة لكل مصعد
وموضح به مساحة الكابينة مقارنة بعدد الأفراد مقارنة بالمساحة المتاحة للبئر
​


----------



## سمير شربك (7 ديسمبر 2014)

تتشرف شركة فرست السعودية للمصاعد بأن تقدم لكم فيديو توضيحى يبين بعض الأخطاء الشائعة فى إستعمال المصاعد.
وحرصا من الشركة على سلامتكم نرجوا منكم تجنب فعل هذه الأخطاء
​https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=557213041013763&set=vb.196123817122689&type=2&theater


----------



## ابوجعفر السني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ياخي الكريم
*


----------



## musab khairalseed (9 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووور


----------



## en4eng (22 يناير 2015)

رائع


----------



## محبوب الريال (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرااا جزيلا جدااااااا


----------



## ..saleem.. (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكككوووور و لتعم الفائدة


----------



## سمير شربك (19 فبراير 2015)

*الأزرار بالأسفل*

ابتكر متخصصون مصاعد كهربائية تحد من نقل العدوى بحيث يتم التحكم باختيار الطابق بالقدم وذلك لتقليل من إنتشار الأمراض. ​


----------



## سمير شربك (18 مارس 2015)

[h=2]Fuji Lift - How Elevators Work[/h]فلم قصير بشرح وافي وكامل 
http://search-video.net/video/hMdJLXGxynA/Fuji Lift - How Elevators Work.html


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مارس 2015)

*كيفية عمل المصاعد*
​






*إن الأعمدة المعدنية يمكن أن تقوم بنصب ناطحات السحاب بإرتفاع مئات الأمتار في الهواء والمصاعد هي العنصر الرئيسي لجعل العيش والعمل فعال فوق عدة طوابق فوق الأرض وتعتمد المدن العالية مثل نيويورك بالتأكيد على المصاعد حتى في البنايات الصغيرة ذات الطوابق المتعددة وأيضاً إن هذه المصاعد مهمة جداً من أجل المعاقين. 



المصاعد الهيدروليكية:


إن مفهوم المصعد بسيط جداً وهو فقط بربط مقصورة بنظام رفع ولكن مصاعد الشحن متقنة أكثر بكثير من المصاعد العادية حيث أنها تحتاج إلى أنظمة ميكانيكية متقدمة لمعالجة الأوزان الكبيرة وتحتاج إضافة إلى ذلك إلى آليات تحكم ليستطيع الركاب تشغيل المصعد وإلى أدوات أمان لإبقاء كل شئء يسير بيسر.

هناك تصميمين رئيسيين للمصاعد الأكثر إستخداماً في هذه الأيام وهي *


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مارس 2015)

*المصاعد الهيدروليكية والمصاعد المشدودة، والنظام الهيدروليكي لديه ثلاثة أجزاء:





*


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مارس 2015)

*ـ خزان (لتخزين السوائل).

ـ مضخة تشغيل بمحرك كهربائي.

ـ صمام بين الإسطوانة والخزان.

تقوم المضخة بإجبار السائل على التدفق من الخزان إلى الأنبوب الذي يؤدي إلى الإسطوانة وعندما يكون الصمام مفتوح سيقوم السائل المضغوط بأخذ طريق ذو مقاومة أقل ويعود إلى خزان السائل ولكن عندما يغلق الصمام يصبح لا يوجد أي مكان ليذهب إليه السائل المضغوط ما عدا الإسطوانة وعندما يتجمع السائل في الإسطوانة يقوم السائل بدفع المكبس إلى الأعلى وبالتالي يدفع عربة المصعد، وعندما تقترب العربة من الأرضية المطلوبة يقوم نظام التحكم بإرسال إشارة إلى المحرك الكهربائي لسد المضخة بشكل تدريجي وعندما تسد المضخة يصبح هناك لا يوجد أي سائل ليتدفق إلى الإسطوانة لكن السائل الذي في الإسطوانة لا يستطيع الخروج (أي لا يستطيع الرجوع إلى الوراء خلال المضخة والصمام مايزال مغلقاً) ويبقى المكبس فوق السائل وعربة المصعد تبقى في مكانها.

لإنزال العربة يقوم نظام التحكم بإرسال بإرسال إشارة إلى الصمام الذي يعمل بشكل كهربائي من قبل مفتاح اللف اللولبي الأساسي ليقوم هذا المفتاح بفتح الصمام وعندها سيتدفق السائل الذي كان متجمعاً في الإسطوانة خارجاً إلى خزان السائل وتقوم وزن العربة والحمولة التي عليها بالضغط على المكبس وبالتالي دفع السائل إلى الخزان وتهبط بعدها العربة تدريجياً لتتوقف عند الطابق السفلي ويقوم بعدها نظام التحكم بإغلاق الصمام مرة ثانية.

إن هذا النظام بسيط وفعال جداً ولكن لديه بعض العوائق.*


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مارس 2015)

*فوائد ومضار علم الهيدروليكيا (السوائل المتحركة):


إن الفائدة الرئيسية للأنظمة الهيدروليكية هي بقدرتها على مضاعفة نسبة ضغط قوة المضخة لتوليد قوة أقوى لرفع عربة المصعد ولكن هذه الأنظمة تعاني من عائقين فلكي تستطيع عربة المصعد الوصول إلى الطابق العلوي أنت تحتاج لجعل المكبس أطول ويجب أن تكون الإسطوانة أطول بقليل من المكبس لأنه من الضروري أن يكون المكبس قادر على النزول طول الطريق عندما تكون العربة في الطلبق السفلي وبإختصار إن وجود طوابق أكثر تحتاج إلى اسطوانة أطول وتكمن المشكلة بأن كامل تركيب الإسطوانة يجب أن يكون تحت مكان وقوف المصعد السفلي وهذا يعني بأنه يجب الحفر أكثر كلما قمت بالبناء إلى الأعلى وإن هذا المشروع غالي في الأبنية الأعلى بطوابق قليلة، ولتركيب مصعد هيدروليكي في بناء ذو عشرة طوابق على سبيل المثال ستحتاج على الأقل لحفر تسعة طوابق في العمق (بعض المصاعد الهيدروليكية لا تحتاج إلى هذا القدر تماماً من الحفر).

العائق الآخر للمصاعد الهيدروليكية هو بأن هذه المصاعد غير فعالة جداً وتأخذ الكثير من الطاقة لرفع عربة المصعد عدة طوابق وفي مصعد هيدروليكي قياسي لا توجد طريقة لتخزين هذه الطاقة.



نظام الكبل:


إن المصعد الأكثر شيوعاً هو المصعد المشدود ففي هذه المصاعد ترتفع عربة المصعد وتنخفض بحبال السحب الفولاذية بدلاً من الدفع إلى الأسفل حيث تربط الحبال بعربة المصعد وتلف حول بكرة مسننة وهي عبارة عن بكرة ذات أسنان حول محيطها وتقوم البكرةالمسننةبالإمساك بحبال الرفع لذى فهي تدور وتتحرك الحبال أيضاً.

إن البكرةالمسننةموصولة بمحرك كهربائي وعندما يدور المحرك في طريق محدد تقوم البكرة برفع المصعد وعندما يدور في طريق آخر تقوم البكرة بخفض المصعد.

في المصاعد عديمة المسننات يقوم المحرك بتدوير البكرات مباشرة وفي المصاعد ذات المسننات يقوم المحرك بتدوير المسننات الذي يتناوب مع البكرات المحززة، وإن البكرةالمسننةوالمحرك ونظام التحكم موضوعين جميعهم في غرفة فوق عمود المصعد، وإن الحبال التي ترفع العربة موصولة إلى ثقل موازي معلق في الجانب الآخر من البكرةالمسننةويزن الثقل الموازي نفس ثقل العربة وهي مملوئة بـ 40% (أي كمية متوسطة) تقريباً ويتوازن ثقل العربة والثقل الموازي بشكل مثالي والغاية من هذا التوازن هو حفظ الطاقة و يأخذ القليل من الطاقة فقط من الأثقال المتساوية على جوانب البكرةالمسننةوذلك لإرجاع التوازن بشكل أو بآخرويجب على العربة فقط التغلب على الإحتكاك ويقوم الوزن على الجانب الآخر بأغلب العمل، وبطريقة أخرى فإن التوازن يبقى قرب مستوى الطاقة الكامنة والثابتة في النظام ككل.

إن استهلاك الطاقة الكامنة في عربة المصعد (تركها تنزل إلى الأرض) تعزز الطاقة الكامنة في الوزن (يرتفع الوزن إلى قمة العمود) ويحدث الشيء نفسه ولكن بالعكس عندما يرتفع المصعد وهذا النظام مثل ارجوحة لديها ثقل الطفل نفسه على حد سواء في كل جهة.

إن كلتا عربة المصعد والثقل الموازي يكمنان على طول أعمدة المصعد، وتحفظ القضبان العربة والثقل الموازن من الإهتزاز ذهاباً وإياباً ويعملون بنظام أمان لإيقاف العربة في الحالت الطارئة.

إن المصاعد المشدودة متعددة الإستعمال أكثر بكثير من المصاعد الهيدروليكية بالإضافة إلى أنها أكثر فعالية ولديها أيضاً أنظمة أمان أكثر.*


----------



## سمير شربك (22 مارس 2015)

*أنظمة الأمان:


إن انزلاق العربة والراكبون في داخلها إلى الأسفل إحتمال ضعيف جداً في الواقع حيث تبنى المصاعد مع أنظمة أمان كثيرة والجزء الأول من الحماية هو نظام الحبال حيث أن كل حبل للمصعد مصنوع من عدة أطوال ومن مواد فولاذية ملفوفة حول بعضها وبهذا التركيب القوي فإن حبل واحد يستطيع دعم وزن عربة المصعد والثقل الموازي، ولكن المصاعد تبنى بحبال متعددة (بين الأربعة إلى الثمانية) وإذا تآكل أحد الحبال في حدث غير متوقع فستقوم بقية الحبال بحمل المصعد وحتى إذا انكسرت كل الحبال أو قام نظام البكرة المسننة بإفلات الحبال فمن غير المحتمل سقوط عربة المصعد لأن عربات المصعد المشدودة لها*


----------



## Hassan999 (23 مارس 2015)

يا جماعة يا ريت اللي عندو الملفات بنتمنى منو يرفعلنا اياهم لانو الروابط مش شغاله
ومشكورين مقدما ^_^


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 أبريل 2015)

زادك الله من علمه


----------



## engkafa81 (13 مايو 2015)

الف الف الف الف شكر على هذه الافادة القيمة يا باش مهندس


----------



## ayad ht (31 مايو 2015)

شكور جدا على الموضوع المتميز 
بارك الله فيك اخي
ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
مع التقدير...


----------



## hoba72001 (18 يونيو 2015)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## saad_aljuboury (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## elnoby179 (1 سبتمبر 2015)

اخى المهندس محمد , أرغب فى التوصل معك


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## prey eagle (12 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (17 أبريل 2016)

شكرا


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (17 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## khattab abdalla (22 نوفمبر 2016)

link not working


----------



## amsa1415 (15 ديسمبر 2016)

سؤال عاجل جدا لو سمحتم ... ماهى المواصفات الفنية لتثبيت كابل تليفون مع الكابل المرن فى بئر المصاعد من حيث المسافة بين كل رابطة (أفيز ) والتى تليها اللازمة لتثبيت كابل التليفون مع مرن ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed_almna (10 يوليو 2017)

باشمهندس .. سلامات 
الرجاء اعادة رفع الروابط ادناها هي لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟
1- التمديدات والتطبيقات الكهربائية ​http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374269/EN81-113.ppt.html
2- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية منقول ​http://www.ziddu.com/download/837435...vator.ppt.html

3- الشروط الفنية العامة والخاصة (منقول )​http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374361/.ppt.html
4- أنواع المصاعد والأجزاء الرئيسية للمصعد ​http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374373/.pps.html

5-شروط الأستلام (منقول )​http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374382/1.ppt.html
6- عرض تقديمي (منقول )​http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374439/21.ppt.html
7- متطلبات الأمان وجداول استلام المصاعد ​http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374454/.pps.html

تعتبر هذه المحاضرات دورة تدريبية شاملة ​


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو مصطفى 2موصل (3 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جيد


----------



## مراد محسوب (30 أبريل 2018)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله لك


----------



## مراد محسوب (30 أبريل 2018)

يوجد بعض الملفات لا تعمل .


----------



## Eng_7abib (18 يوليو 2018)

الكود المصري للمصاعد لو تكرمته لينك تحميله


----------



## Osama.H (7 يونيو 2019)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل 
هل هنلك امكانيه بتجديد الروابط او اعطائي روابط بديله ؟؟


----------



## الدويدار59 (1 ديسمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 مارس 2021)

سمير شربك قال:


> صديق شكرا لك وأتمنى أن يخدمك هذا الرابط
> http://www.space-elevators.com.sa/mysite3/ara-about us.htm
> ويمكنك الأطلاع على هذا الموضوع
> ومشاهدة الروابط الموجودة به
> ...


السلام عليكم ..اخوان الروابط لا تعمل ارجو تفعيل روابط جديدة


----------



## jood_95 (15 أبريل 2021)

سمير شربك قال:


> أضع لكم جميع محاضرات المصاعد الكهربائية
> 1- التمديدات والتطبيقات الكهربائية
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374269/EN81-113.ppt.html
> 2- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية منقول
> ...


يعطيك العافيه 
جميع الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## engkafa81 (23 أبريل 2022)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

